# Lei mi ha tradito 2 volte



## Marco71 (25 Novembre 2011)

Ciao,
Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
Lei nega tutto e si dice offesa dal fatto che io creda che lei possa andare con "quello lì". 
Passa qualche mese e io, facendo finta di non sospettare nulla, la tengo sotto controllo leggendo i suoi sms che lei, pensando di essere furba, cancella. Ma io so come fare per leggerli ugualmente (non chiedetemi come...) e scopro che i due piccioncini non solo si scambiano sms espliciti, ma si trovano qualche volta di notte nello studio di lui quando lei mi diceva che usciva con le amiche...
Per me è la scoperta più terribile della mia vita, mi sento perso, mi crolla il mondo addosso. Credo di non averle mai fatto mancare nulla, le ho sempre dato massima libertà di uscire con chi voleva, proprio perchè avevo totale fiducia in lei.
Decido di dirle che so tutto, ma che sono disposto a perdonarla purchè lei sia sicura di amare me. Lei inizialmente nega tutto anche giurando sui figli, alla fine deve cedere difronte a prove inoppugnabili.
Allora piange e giura di amare me e che l'altro non lo vedrà più, che era solo che a casa non si sentiva apprezzata. Tutto questo a maggio. 
Proviamo a ricominciare, anche se io non riesco ad essere affettuoso come prima.
A settembre sospetto ancora, le parlo chiedendole di dirmi se ci sono problemi e che io sono disposto ad aiutarla. Lei si incazza perchè ha fatto un errore e ha capito e quindi devo smetterla di sospettare.
A ottobre uso i soliti sistemi e la trovo di sera imboscata con lui.
Lei è nel panico, io le dico che è tutto finito tra di noi, ma lei non ne vuole sapere. 
Dice che adesso ha veramente capito la cazzata che stava facendo e insiste tutti i giorni fino allo sfinimento che riuscirà a farmi cambiare idea.
Io sono combattutissimo, vorrei darle un calcio nel sedere e mandarla a quel paese, ma ogni tanto ho dei ripensamenti. E poi ci sono i figli...

Chi ha avuto la pazienza di leggere questo poema ha dei consigli da darmi?
Grazie


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Benvenuto.
Nella mia visione non hai bisogno di consigli, perchè una strada l'hai già presa: l'hai messa alle strette.
Hai creato i presupposti per le sue reiterate bugie, per il suo diabolico perseverare.

Ora tocca a lei sbrogliarsi, agire.....senza pressioni da parte tua. Lasciala agire e valuta il suo modo di cavarsela.
Lì capirai di che stoffa è fatta.
Se la donna che hai sposato corrisponde a lei, o se era solo un'immagine creata dalla tua mente.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Nella mia visione non hai bisogno di consigli, perchè una strada l'hai già presa: l'hai messa alle strette.
> Hai creato i presupposti per le sue reiterate bugie, per il suo diabolico perseverare.
> 
> ...


La mia paura è anche di non riuscire più a dimenticare tutto questo e quindi di vivere perennemente con il sospetto.
L'ha gia fatto 2 volte, perchè non potrebbe farlo una terza? Vivere con questi dubbi sarebbe un suicidio...
E poi quando penso alla diabolica lucidità con cui mi ha mentito mi viene una rabbia...


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Chi ha avuto la pazienza di leggere questo poema ha dei consigli da darmi?
> Grazie


Di lasciarla, almeno per un po' staccati emotivamente. Se vuole deve essere lei ora a dimostrarti quello che vuole: altrimenti separazione legale, oppure in casa.


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2011)

Marco mi dispiace. Perchè anche se deciderai di separarti i figli resteranno con lei e quello che ci rimetterà sarai tu. Concordo su quanto ti è già stato detto, vada la prima ma dopo la seconda è facile che arrivi anche la terza. Te la senti di sopportare tutto questo pur di mantenere unita la tua famiglia?


----------



## Marko71 (25 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Marco mi dispiace. Perchè anche se deciderai di separarti i figli resteranno con lei e quello che ci rimetterà sarai tu. Concordo su quanto ti è già stato detto, vada la prima ma dopo la seconda è facile che arrivi anche la terza. Te la senti di sopportare tutto questo pur di mantenere unita la tua famiglia?


Assolutamente no, non ho nessuna intenzione di sopportare altro. Forse la vera paura è quella di affrontare la separazione con tutte le conseguenze che comporta


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2011)

Marko71 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, non ho nessuna intenzione di sopportare altro. Forse la vera paura è quella di affrontare la separazione con tutte le conseguenze che comporta


Comprendo e mi dispiace, forse tua moglie sarà donna intelligente, lo spero, ma una separazione non è mai una passeggiata. E non parlo solo di questioni economiche (che hanno comunque il loro peso).


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Marko, ti hanno già fatto le domande che ti avrei fatto anche io... e anche io ti consiglio: staccati, intanto prenditi del tempo per assorbire il colpo, per pensare... e per lasciare a lei il tempo e il modo di capire cosa vuole... hai la possibilità di allontanarti da casa per qualche giorno?


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai la possibilità di allontanarti da casa per qualche giorno?


Purtroppo no, sarebbe un'ottima cosa..
Al momento sto cercando di essere il più distaccato possibile, ma è lei che non mi molla un secondo, tra l'altro dicendomi le stesse cose che mi aveva detto la prima volta, ma questa volta secondo lei dovrei crederle. 
Non credo riuscirò più ad avere fiducia in lei, e se in un rapporto di coppia non c'è la fiducia reciproca credo abbia poco senso contiunuare


----------



## Massone (26 Novembre 2011)

So come ti senti sono solidale con te e' molto doloroso! qualunque dicisione tu prenda come terapia sopratutto se la cosa e' fresca ti consiglio di fare  sesso tutti i giorni con lei anche contro la sua volonta' per stemperare la tensione accumulata, ciao


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*a marco*

Marco, comprendo il tuo stato d'animo. Chi mi ha preceduto mi trova assolutamente d'accordo e  cerchero' di spiegarti il perchè:

Tu le vuoi ancora bene, benchè ti senta sfiduciato, offeso, preso in giro , svuotato, senza energie da mettere in gioco ancora etc..etc..

Dentro o fuori di casa, dovrà essere lei a dimostrare INSIEME a te che ancora ci sono margini per riuscire a ricostruire, e dico insieme perchè in una relazione di coppia, si è SEMPRE in due, al di là delle ragioni o dei torti subiti, l'impegno coinvolgerà entrambi, e questo non si misurerà nel breve periodo, ma a distanza.

E'  in salita questa strada, lo sarebbe stata comunque questo impegno reciproco che vi siete presi il giorno in cui vi siete "promessi" l'uno all'altro, diciamo che questa promessa che lei ha infranto, e ti ha causato un dolore enorme, la prima e ancora la seconda , è una strada che tu ancora desidereresti percorrere insieme, diversamente saresti scappato senza farti il minimo scrupolo.

Dipenderà molto dal suo grado di motivazione e mi permetto , anche di maturità. Ci dici che le parole che sta usando sono le stesse di ieri...me lo immagino...bisognerà ascoltare i "contenuti" di queste , gli atteggiamenti,insomma, te ne accoggerai ( senza l'ausilio della lettura degli  sms ) se su di lei puoi contare ancora oppure no.

Chiedile il perchè ha fatto questo, e ascoltala, ascoltala tanto, con attenzione . lo so , ora facile non è, ma l ascolto è fondamentale. Sempre che lei sia capace di tradurre quello che ha provato , le ragioni, i perchè e i per come, non tutti sono in grado di farlo, e non per cattiveria, ma perchè sono cosi, e ce ne accorgiamo SOLO , di questa incapacità, quando le mine esplodono.

Ci sono Marco persone piu deboli, piu' fragili, e quelle meno. I vostri bimbi comunque hanno bisogno solo di serenità, che dentro casa rimarrai o fuori, questa è l'unica fondamentale che non dovrà mancare, che Voi due andiate a letto insieme oppure no, a loro non importa, questo sarà SOLO un problema Vostro caro amico.

Dunque caro Marco, coraggio, non vedere solo il buio che questa situazione ti ha creato, considerala una OCCASIONE per conoscervi meglio, una opportunità per imparare ad amare anche cio' che non ci piace e insieme guarire dalle incertezze  e fragilità che ognuno di noi ha, nessuno escluso.


Un abbraccio e fatti forza, nulla è perduto ,anche se ora senti che il mondo ti è  sia crollato addosso, tu sei sempre l'uomo di sempre, e la tua identità non devi permettere che passi attraverso la SUA fragilità dimostrata. Tu sei tu e lei è lei. Fai sempre un distinguo, non è fusione l'amore, tu non sei tu perchè lei è cio' che ti promise, nè mai lo sarà . Quel cordone abbiamo imparato a staccarlo dal distacco verso la propria madre...ma quella era la mamma, Lei, la tua compagna, TI ACCOMPAGNA, e insieme camminate " verso". Datevi ancora la possibilità.
Miciolidia


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Beh intanto grazie per i consigli. 
Ovviamente la confusione in testa è tanta, ma credo che con il passare dei giorni molte cose si chiariranno. 
In questo momento rifiuterei qualunque 'contatto' con altre donne, ma forse non sarebbe sbagliato provare a frequentare qualcun altra per vedere come potrebbe andare...
Non lo so, non riesco ad essere lucido come di solito sono.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Come te sono stato tradito, dopo qualche giorno dalla notizia cominciai a pormi e porle delle domande, le stesse che probabilmente tu hai fatto, ami me? vuoi stare con me? vuoi parlare con lui e cercare di capire se..... Insomma avevo la mente aperta a tutto per capire e soprattutto volevo che fosse lei a capire.
Lei sopra ogni dubbio mi disse che amava me, e da li ad un anno e passa da allora siamo ancora insieme.
Ora mi metto nei tuoi panni e penso, saprei accettare una doppia menzogna? saprei accettare le sue parole che soprattutto all'inizio dovevano essere sincere e scaturire dal cuore? 
No non saprei più vivere con lei.
Anche se lei mi amasse non saprei più vivere con lei, perchè dopo un tradimento, e dopo che si viene scoperti, ci dovrebbe essere più intimità, più sincerità, più un rapporto di coppia fine soltanto a se stesso.
Questo il mio parere, che chiaramente è soggettivo.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco, comprendo il tuo stato d'animo. Chi mi ha preceduto mi trova assolutamente d'accordo e  cerchero' di spiegarti il perchè:
> 
> Tu le vuoi ancora bene, benchè ti senta sfiduciato, offeso, preso in giro , svuotato, senza energie da mettere in gioco ancora etc..etc..
> 
> ...


Bellissima lettera.
Non concordo nella frase scritta che dice ( Dipenderà molto dal suo grado di motivazione e mi permetto , anche di maturità. Ci dici che le parole che sta usando sono le stesse di ieri...me lo immagino...bisognerà ascoltare i "contenuti" di queste , gli atteggiamenti,insomma, te ne accoggerai ( senza l'ausilio della lettura degli  sms ) se su di lei puoi contare ancora oppure no.) 
Perchè non concordo? perchè ha tradito due volte, e perchè difficilemente chi tradisce, in un attimo di lucidità va dal marito/moglie e gli dice tutto.


----------



## Hirohito (26 Novembre 2011)

E' evidente che tua moglie ha un problema. Il sesso extraconiugale reiterato in una donna sposata è sempre una via di fuga o una ricerca di altro. Un tradimento occasionale può succedere. Il secondo nasconde un malessere. 
Un uomo può tradire qualche volta in più per leggerezza, per noia, e per soddisfare quel desiderio adolescenziale/ancestrale di riproduttore multiplo. Una donna secondo me molto meno, e comunque non secondo queste dinamiche, non dietro queste spinte.
Cavolo quant'è difficile per te, lo so. 
CErca di pensare con distacco, per capire. Ma non pensare con la tua testa, cerca di pensare con la sua. Non pensare a quanto sei stato bravo, accorto e impeccabile. Pensa piuttosto a quello che, in fondo, a te potrebbe essere mancato sin dall'inizio. Pensa, anche solo per gioco e per ipotesi, al fatto che lei possa essersi accontentata con te e cosa, in realtà, avrebbe desiderato nel suo progetto di vita, nei suoi sogni. Falla una volta almeno, questa ipotesi.
E poi scrivi, facci sapere.


----------



## worldspace (26 Novembre 2011)

io se fossi in te (come hai detto tu prima )  gli darei un bel calcio nel sedere ( scusa la durezza ) , capisco perdonare la prima volta perche cmq ci sono degli interessi in gioco, dei figli ,l'amore che cmq provi per lei ecc............ ma la seconda no , la tua storia unita ad altre che leggo in giro ( su internet) piu esperienze indirette non fa altro che confermare una cosa di cui sono convinto ,  perdonare in amore è un  chiaro segno di debolezza , un mio amico aveva una relazione con una donna sposata questa nonostante venne scoperta una prima volta( e perdonata ) non si fermo , si prese un periodo di pausa dopo di che continuo di nuovo a tradirlo con questo mio amico , ma poi il fatto che ti continui a tradire per giunta con lo stesso uomo vuol dire che da lui è presa  molto presa ( tanto da mettere di nuovo indiscussione per la seconda volta tutto quello che avete costruito insieme) , quindi nulla vieta una terza 

ma poi scusa ma che amico è uno che si fa  la moglie gli amici ?  ma poi se gia sapevi la sua fama perche hai permesso di avvicinarsi alla tua vita ? io un amico cosi non le frequenterei neanche per tutto l'oro del mondo


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2011)

worldspace ha detto:


> io se fossi in te (come hai detto tu prima ) gli darei un bel calcio nel sedere ( scusa la durezza ) , capisco perdonare la prima volta perche cmq ci sono degli interessi in gioco, dei figli ,l'amore che cmq provi per lei ecc............ ma la seconda no , la tua storia unita ad altre che leggo in giro ( su internet) piu esperienze indirette non fa altro che confermare una cosa di cui sono convinto , perdonare in amore è un chiaro segno di debolezza , un mio amico aveva una relazione con una donna sposata questa nonostante venne scoperta una prima volta( e perdonata ) non si fermo , si prese un periodo di pausa dopo di che continuo di nuovo a tradirlo con questo mio amico , ma poi il fatto che ti continui a tradire per giunta con lo stesso uomo vuol dire che da lui è presa molto presa ( tanto da mettere di nuovo indiscussione per la seconda volta tutto quello che avete costruito insieme) , quindi nulla vieta una terza
> 
> ma poi scusa ma che amico è uno che si fa la moglie gli amici ? ma poi se gia sapevi la sua fama perche hai permesso di avvicinarsi alla tua vita ? io un amico cosi non le frequenterei neanche per tutto l'oro del mondo


Io sono traditore ma le donne degli amici,anche quando capivo che forse..le ho sempre tenute alla larga,e se fossi in Marco,l''amico''lo gonfierei...tanto per vedere se capisce.
Alla sua donna manca evidentemente qualcosa,oppure e'come me,si puo'tradire senza un perche'.
Non butterei mai via un matrimonio,per questo pero',di farsi due scopate fuori puo'capitare..l'importante e'che non sia la triste storia degli amanti invorniti...che per anni tutti i mercoledi' al motel etc...se e'solo sesso,Marco puoi recuperare...


----------



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

Lasciala ........, separati con tutti i prò e contro, e nei tre anni che verranno prima del divorzio sia tu che lei avete la possibilità di rivedere i vostri sentimenti( e qui sono buono)

Da uomo .....sbattila fuori di casa a pedate nel culo e digli di andare dall'amico ....visto che è migliore di te! Chiedi la separazione con addebito e distruggila. Rifatti una vita con un'altra donna e anche più giovane!

ps !!!!

come si fà a leggere i mess. cancellati?? 
miiiiiiiiii troppo forte...........


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Tu sai benissimo, nonostante i tuoi dubbi, quale strada prendere in questo momento.
Secondo me sei intenzionato a proseguire con lei. Sebbene ora necessiti di conferme concrete.

E' chiaro che la palla ora passa a lei. Tu intanto inizia a fare un po' d'ordine tra le tue  idee, lei ti ha tradito una sola volta. Non è una questione di numeri, il problema è principalmente di lei che, dopo la prima scoperta è rimasta comunque affossata in quella condizione.

Forse ha bisogno di aiuto esterno, visto che non ha dimostrato di essere capace di partire ne da te, ne dai figli.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Lasciala ........, separati con tutti i prò e contro, e nei tre anni che verranno prima del divorzio sia tu che lei avete la possibilità di rivedere i vostri sentimenti( e qui sono buono)
> 
> Da uomo .....sbattila fuori di casa a pedate nel culo e digli di andare dall'amico ....visto che è migliore di te! Chiedi la separazione con addebito e distruggila. Rifatti una vita con un'altra donna e anche più giovane!
> 
> ...


Se la scheda sim è intestata al marito può anche richiedere al gestore...
Oppure se il cellulare si può collegare al pc credo che si possa aprire un mondo....


----------



## xfactor (26 Novembre 2011)

azzzzzzzzz, forteeeeeeee!!!!!!! meno male che io ho 2 cellulari

grazie dell'informazione!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Novembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> azzzzzzzzz, forteeeeeeee!!!!!!! meno male che io ho 2 cellulari
> 
> grazie dell'informazione!


per non sbagliarmi ne ho 3....hai visto mai??'pero'leggere quelli cancellati..mi giunge nuova,anche se io alla faccia della moda di cui mi frega zero,li ho tutti e 3 old time...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' evidente che tua moglie ha un problema. Il sesso extraconiugale reiterato in una donna sposata è sempre una via di fuga o una ricerca di altro.* Un tradimento occasionale può succedere. Il secondo nasconde un malessere.
> U*n uomo può tradire qualche volta in più per leggerezza, per noia, e per soddisfare quel desiderio adolescenziale/ancestrale di riproduttore multiplo. Una donna secondo me molto meno, e comunque non secondo queste dinamiche, non dietro queste spinte.
> Cavolo quant'è difficile per te, lo so.
> CErca di pensare con distacco, per capire. Ma non pensare con la tua testa, cerca di pensare con la sua. Non pensare a quanto sei stato bravo, accorto e impeccabile. Pensa piuttosto a quello che, in fondo, a te potrebbe essere mancato sin dall'inizio. Pensa, anche solo per gioco e per ipotesi, al fatto che lei possa essersi accontentata con te e cosa, in realtà, avrebbe desiderato nel suo progetto di vita, nei suoi sogni. Falla una volta almeno, questa ipotesi.
> E poi scrivi, facci sapere.


Ma chi ti ha detto questa baggianata????


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se la scheda sim è intestata al marito può anche richiedere al gestore...
> Oppure se il cellulare si può collegare al pc credo che si possa aprire un mondo....


Si ma se la scheda sim è intestata al marito devi essere proprio tontolona eh....


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma se la scheda sim è intestata al marito devi essere proprio tontolona eh....


 Oppure molto sicura della fiducia che lui ripone in te. Oppure sentirti talmente sicura di te da credere di non aver destato il minimo sospetto,


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Ti ha tradito sempre con lo stesso uomo quindi perche due volte???
Consigli nessuno 
Ti ha spiegato per quale ragione ha questa storia???
Una ragione c'è sempre anche se fosse che nn c'è ragione sempre una ragione è
Bho nn so se mi sono spiegata....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti ha tradito sempre con lo stesso uomo quindi perche due volte???
> Consigli nessuno
> Ti ha spiegato per quale ragione ha questa storia???
> Una ragione c'è sempre anche se fosse che nn c'è ragione sempre una ragione è
> Bho nn so se mi sono spiegata....


Perchè il marito scoperto il tradimento , gliene ha parlato, lei si è dichiarata pentita, ed invece continuava a tradirlo.


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> So come ti senti sono solidale con te e' molto doloroso! qualunque dicisione tu prenda come terapia sopratutto se la cosa e' fresca *ti consiglio di fare  sesso tutti i giorni con lei anche contro la sua volonta'* per stemperare la tensione accumulata, ciao


Stai incitando alla violenza sessuale?


----------



## Glen Livet (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Marco mi dispiace. Perchè anche se deciderai di separarti i figli resteranno con lei e quello che ci rimetterà sarai tu. Concordo su quanto ti è già stato detto, vada la prima ma dopo la seconda è facile che arrivi anche la terza. Te la senti di sopportare tutto questo pur di mantenere unita la tua famiglia?


Purtroppo andrebbe così, è ingiusto da morire ma sarebbe la tua "fine". La cosa certa è che tua moglie può tradirti ancora, è nel suo DNA. Brutta situazione con due figli piccoli...


p.s. hai mai pensato di metter su un agenzia investigativa?


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oppure molto sicura della fiducia che lui ripone in te. Oppure sentirti talmente sicura di te da credere di non aver destato il minimo sospetto,


In effetti la sim è intestata a me. Ma io ho usato un sistema molto più subdolo: lei ha un iPhone che quel pirla del marito, cioè io, le ha regalato. Mi è stato sufficiente prenderglielo di notte, fare il "jailbreak" e installare un programmino che mi recapitava via email tutti gli sms inviati e ricevuti, tutte le telefonate fatte e ricevute (non il testo) e tutti i posti dove lei andava tramite la geolocalizzazione.
Lo so, non è molto bello, ma quando mi sento preso in giro faccio di tutto, anche se non ne vado molto fiero...
Almeno mi è costato pochissimo


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Glen Livet ha detto:


> Purtroppo andrebbe così, è ingiusto da morire ma sarebbe la tua "fine". La cosa certa è che tua moglie può tradirti ancora, è nel suo DNA. Brutta situazione con due figli piccoli...
> 
> 
> *p.s. hai mai pensato di metter su un agenzia investigativa?*


Dici a me? Vuoi metterti in società ?


----------



## Daniele (26 Novembre 2011)

Vattene via, scompari per un poco di giorni e non farti trovare, non lasciare ne denaro e ne null'altro, svuota i conti correnti e falle passare una paura pazza.
Poi torna e chiedile come ha vissuto questa prfonda ingiustizia e ribadiscile che quello che ha fatto lei è peggio, quindi dopo pensa a cosa fare.
Tattica e strategia e punizione, è l'unica cosa che certi animali capiscono.


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vattene via, scompari per un poco di giorni e non farti trovare, non lasciare ne denaro e ne null'altro, svuota i conti correnti e falle passare una paura pazza.
> Poi torna e chiedile come ha vissuto questa prfonda ingiustizia e ribadiscile che quello che ha fatto lei è peggio, quindi dopo pensa a cosa fare.
> Tattica e strategia e punizione, è l'unica cosa che certi animali capiscono.


Daniele e i figli?


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> ... Ora mi metto nei tuoi panni e penso, saprei accettare una doppia menzogna? saprei accettare le sue parole che soprattutto all'inizio dovevano essere sincere e scaturire dal cuore?
> No non saprei più vivere con lei.
> Anche se lei mi amasse non saprei più vivere con lei, perchè dopo un tradimento, e dopo che si viene scoperti, ci dovrebbe essere più intimità, più sincerità, più un rapporto di coppia fine soltanto a se stesso.
> Questo il mio parere, che chiaramente è soggettivo.


È esattamente come la penso io in questo momento. 
Ho fatto gia molta fatica a perdonarla quando l'ho scoperta la prima volta, soprattutto perchè lei continuava a negare tutto difronte all'evidenza e malgrado io fossi molto ben disposto verso di lei.
Ho voluto fidarmi e le ho concesso un'altra possibilità, solamente le avevo chiesto il minimo, cioè che non frequentasse più la compagnia in cui c'era anche lui.
Lei ha resistito per un mese, poi ha ripreso ad uscire con loro. Io me ne sono accorto, ma ho voluto vedere come procedeva e poi ho visto com'è finita.
Ovviamente io sapevo che lei aveva anche ripreso con gli sms a lui e l'avevo messa in guardia, dicendole: se senti il bisogno di vederlo parliamone, non prendermi in giro. 
Lei negava, allora le ho detto: ok, ma sappi che se ti becco che ti vedi con lui o anche solo ti messaggi fra di noi è finita.
Il resto lo sapete e io sono ancora qui indeciso sul da farsi, o forse ho solamente paura ...

P.S.: lui la prima volta l'ho aspettato fuori dal suo ufficio e gli ho dato due schiaffoni, gli ho detto che doveva sparire dalla mia vita e che non osasse più avvicinarsi a lei finchè era ancora mia moglie. Evidentemente non sono stato sufficientemente chiaro...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vattene via, scompari per un poco di giorni e non farti trovare, non lasciare ne denaro e ne null'altro, svuota i conti correnti e falle passare una paura pazza.
> Poi torna e chiedile come ha vissuto questa prfonda ingiustizia e ribadiscile che quello che ha fatto lei è peggio, quindi dopo pensa a cosa fare.
> Tattica e strategia e punizione, è l'unica cosa che certi animali capiscono.


Mha 
Ha due figli quindi nn e che può sparire nel nulla..
E svuotare i conti a che serve??
Se hanno due conti separati??
Lei magari avrà un lavoro no..
Secondo me dovrebbe solo capire cosa e che la lega a lei a parte i figli..e quale e la sua paura dovesse decidere di lasciarla..
Nn e tutto cosi semplice 
Mi sembra che sia stato molto disponibile e lei nn ha cambiato niente .. 
Secondo me nn e lui che deve sparire ma l'altro che dovrebbe scomparire dalla testa della moglie
Fin che questo nn succede nn esiste nessuna punizione..
Il mio parere e che dovrebbe staccarsi per un Po in modo da avere più chiaro sia cosa vuole lei che cosa effettivamente vuole lui..


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> È esattamente come la penso io in questo momento.
> Ho fatto gia molta fatica a perdonarla quando l'ho scoperta la prima volta, soprattutto perchè lei continuava a negare tutto difronte all'evidenza e malgrado io fossi molto ben disposto verso di lei.
> Ho voluto fidarmi e le ho concesso un'altra possibilità, solamente le avevo chiesto il minimo, cioè che non frequentasse più la compagnia in cui c'era anche lui.
> Lei ha resistito per un mese, poi ha ripreso ad uscire con loro. Io me ne sono accorto, ma ho voluto vedere come procedeva e poi ho visto com'è finita.
> ...


Marco lui avrebbe potuto anche denunciarti eh, capisco la rabbia ma meglio evitare. Capisco anche la paura ma una lettera con la richiesta di separazione potrebbe forse farla rinsavire. Lei lavora? La casa è intestata ad entrambi?


----------



## Hirohito (26 Novembre 2011)

Nessuno. Esperienza di vita vissuta. Che sarà diversa dalla tua.
Non dò mai pareri per sentito dire.
Specie su cose serie.


lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha detto questa baggianata????


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> È esattamente come la penso io in questo momento.
> Ho fatto gia molta fatica a perdonarla quando l'ho scoperta la prima volta, soprattutto perchè lei continuava a negare tutto difronte all'evidenza e malgrado io fossi molto ben disposto verso di lei.
> Ho voluto fidarmi e le ho concesso un'altra possibilità, solamente le avevo chiesto il minimo, cioè che non frequentasse più la compagnia in cui c'era anche lui.
> Lei ha resistito per un mese, poi ha ripreso ad uscire con loro. Io me ne sono accorto, ma ho voluto vedere come procedeva e poi ho visto com'è finita.
> ...




Su questa frase ci leggo l'universo intero, il passato con lei, i figli, le speranze i sogni e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Per quello che può valere un abbraccio per te.


----------



## Niko74 (26 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come te sono stato tradito, dopo qualche giorno dalla notizia cominciai a pormi e porle delle domande, le stesse che probabilmente tu hai fatto, ami me? vuoi stare con me? vuoi parlare con lui e cercare di capire se..... Insomma avevo la mente aperta a tutto per capire e soprattutto volevo che fosse lei a capire.
> Lei sopra ogni dubbio mi disse che amava me, e da li ad un anno e passa da allora siamo ancora insieme.
> *Ora mi metto nei tuoi panni e penso, saprei accettare una doppia menzogna? saprei accettare le sue parole che soprattutto all'inizio dovevano essere sincere e scaturire dal cuore?
> No non saprei più vivere con lei.
> ...


La penso esattamente cosi. 
Non riuscirei a sopportare tutto una seconda volta.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Nessuno. Esperienza di vita vissuta. Che sarà diversa dalla tua.
> Non dò mai pareri per sentito dire.
> Specie su cose serie.


Forse ho semplicemente inteso male quello che hai scritto fammi solo capire perché dietro più tradimenti di una donna ci dovrebbe essere un malessere e di che tipo..
Perché ho conosciuto tante traditrici e traditori e i motivi se pur più svariati si assomigliano
La differenza per me e che una donna su lascia più prendere dai sentimenti mentre un uomo riesce a rimanere più distaccato..
tutto qui ...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Nessuno. Esperienza di vita vissuta. Che sarà diversa dalla tua.
> Non dò mai pareri per sentito dire.
> Specie su cose serie.


Forse ho semplicemente inteso male quello che hai scritto fammi solo capire perché dietro più tradimenti di una donna ci dovrebbe essere un malessere e di che tipo..
Perché ho conosciuto tante traditrici e traditori e i motivi se pur più svariati si assomigliano
La differenza per me e che una donna su lascia più prendere dai sentimenti mentre un uomo riesce a rimanere più distaccato..
tutto qui ...


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> In effetti la sim è intestata a me. Ma io ho usato un sistema molto più subdolo: lei ha un iPhone che quel pirla del marito, cioè io, le ha regalato. Mi è stato sufficiente prenderglielo di notte, fare il "jailbreak" e installare un programmino che mi recapitava via email tutti gli sms inviati e ricevuti, tutte le telefonate fatte e ricevute (non il testo) e tutti i posti dove lei andava tramite la geolocalizzazione.
> Lo so, non è molto bello, ma quando mi sento preso in giro faccio di tutto, anche se non ne vado molto fiero...
> Almeno mi è costato pochissimo


 Avevo sospettato una cosa del genere. 
Ma lei ora come si sta comportando?


----------



## Hirohito (26 Novembre 2011)

Ecco appunto. Volevo dire proprio questo. Una donna ci mette sempre i sentimenti dentro, dunque quando reitera un tradimento c'è un problema. Un problema xchè vuol dire che il marito non le va più e che l'amante diventa importante. L'uomo può andare a scopare punto e basta. Certo, alla lunga anche per l'uomo diventa un problema, ma molto più alla lunga.


lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse ho semplicemente inteso male quello che hai scritto fammi solo capire perché dietro più tradimenti di una donna ci dovrebbe essere un malessere e di che tipo..
> Perché ho conosciuto tante traditrici e traditori e i motivi se pur più svariati si assomigliano
> La differenza per me e che una donna su lascia più prendere dai sentimenti mentre un uomo riesce a rimanere più distaccato..
> tutto qui ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Volevo dire proprio questo. Una donna ci mette sempre i sentimenti dentro, dunque quando reitera un tradimento c'è un problema. Un problema xchè vuol dire che il marito non le va più e che l'amante diventa importante. L'uomo può andare a scopare punto e basta. Certo, alla lunga anche per l'uomo diventa un problema, ma molto più alla lunga.



Non sempre

chiedi a Chiara Matraini...

o Messalina... (ma ahimé, non legge più)

comunque spesso è così, vero. Io rientro tra quei casi, ad esempio


Edit: anzi, rientravo


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Ma come?*

Io non capisco :-( e mi viene la rabbia se mossico qualcuno in questo momento il veleno le sale in un lampo-
Ma a sti traditori va sempre bene.
Ma come cazzo si fa,si divertono,passi per lo scemo del villaggio e in piu' vengono sempre,cazzo,sempre perdonati!Passano per quelli che hanno problemi,poverini,passano per i deboli insicuri a cui NOI facciamo mancare tanto.
Ma che vadino a fare in culo,scusami Marco ma sono incazzato!
Leggere poi che ti dicano:
-Marco perdona,porta pazienza,prendi tempo e via via...
Mi fa uscire il fumo dalle orecchie.

E noi poveri stronzi non veniamo mai ricordati per le prove d'amore che tutti i giorni diamo "lottando" a chi ci sta accanto.
Sta' cosa qui io non l'ho mica capita

Sai cosa mi sento di dirti io, ora o mai piu',quindi vedi un po' te!

"Non c'è due senza tre e il quarto vien da se"
Mandala a cagare,sei giovane,impara a star da solo,vedrai che nel cammino,quando meno ci penserai incontrerai una Donna con la D maiuscola come piace a noi.
Ma come si fa a vivere con una cosi' accanto? Mha'



ciao blu

Quasi quasi mi converto...


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io non capisco :-( e mi viene la rabbia se mossico qualcuno in questo momento il veleno le sale in un lampo-
> Ma a sti traditori va sempre bene.
> Ma come cazzo si fa,si divertono,passi per lo scemo del villaggio e in piu' vengono sempre,cazzo,sempre perdonati!Passano per quelli che hanno problemi,poverini,passano per i deboli insicuri a cui NOI facciamo mancare tanto.
> Ma che vadino a fare in culo,scusami Marco ma sono incazzato!
> ...


blu.. dietro ogni storia c'è un'universo diverso, c'è chi ha investito in sogni, chi ha figli, chi non ha lavoro, chi........ 
Arrabbiarsi per come fai tu è giustissimo ma.........


----------



## Hirohito (26 Novembre 2011)

Le eccezioni ci sono sempre. Da ambo le parti.
Ovviamente relazionarsi con donne come quelle che hai citato, per un uomo è molto rassicurante.
Si sta sullo stesso piano.


quintina ha detto:


> Non sempre
> 
> chiedi a Chiara Matraini...
> 
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quasi quasi mi converto...


Piu' so' "figlie/i de putana" piu' so' fortunati.


ciao blu


Non offendetevi per la parola sopra ,è per rendere meglio la mia incazzatura.
Ma come si fa cristo santo a star ancora a dietro ad una cosi',ma che paura! Subito ti farai le ossa ma dopo dirai GRAZIE DIO allora esisti talvolta!!!



sempre blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Claudio*



Claudio. ha detto:


> blu.. dietro ogni storia c'è un'universo diverso, c'è chi ha investito in sogni, chi ha figli, chi non ha lavoro, chi........
> Arrabbiarsi per come fai tu è giustissimo ma.........


Se questo è un sogno ,bel sogno del cavolo :-(

Investire ??? Bene,i tuoi investimenti erano in perdita ed ora valgono zero.

Unico punto positivo i tuoi due frutti li hai avuti,goditeli per tutta la vita sono i tuoi gioielli e NESSUNO puo' portarteli via sai...

Mi sembra persona generosa Marco,ma se volesse i suoi frutti sarebbero affidati a lui sai....



blu


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se questo è un sogno ,bel sogno del cavolo :-(
> 
> Investire ??? Bene,i tuoi investimenti erano in perdita ed ora valgono zero.
> 
> ...


Quando si investe in qualcosa, e non sei tu che hai fatto fallire il tutto, non hai nulla di cui rimproverarti.

Non c'è un unico punto positivo ma mille, c'è la tua condotta, la tua moralità la tua forza che al contrario di chi non ha saputo resistere, non ha tradito, c'è quel passato che ha dei ricordi, e c'è quel presente che è fatto appunto anche dai figli, ma è meglio non parlare dei figli, perchè chi tradisce ed in questo momento legge, se tradisce per puro piacere, sta tradendo non soltanto il partner ma la famiglia.

Marco se fosse lucido saprebbe bene che i figli stanno meglio con la madre.
Si nonostante i tradimenti nonostante tutto sono sicuro di ciò che ho affermato.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Sai perche'*

Si comportano cosi' perche' li si lascia fare,sanno che quel povero/a cornuto/a stara' li per vari motivi: per amore,paura,crisi di identita' e per  i figli (la peggior scusa che ci sia ).
Il fatto di avere figli è l'aggravante del tradimento,ma mentre andavano a zonzo a far veddere le parti intime dei figli non gli fregava un piffero,quindi che ora Marco debba pensare e prendersi questa scimmia mostruosa sul groppone perche' ha dei figli lo trovo assurdo!!!


Sicuramente i figli un domani capiranno.

Una donna madre di due bambini che va a affogare le sue "pene" con il "pene" un'altro uomo :-( squallido!!!

Mentre si sollevava dalle sue pene,Marco soffriva le pene dell'inferno e, se mai,le toccava anche sorridere perche' era con i bambini e non doveva far trapelare niente!!!!!

ASSURDO


Poi ha rifatto ancora la cazzata renditi conto.



Blu


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Marco se fosse lucido saprebbe bene che i figli stanno meglio con la madre.
> Si nonostante i tradimenti nonostante tutto sono sicuro di ciò che ho affermato.


non mi riferisco al caso specifico voglio premetterlo, ma questa affermazione la trovo sbagliata.
i figli stanno bene con una madre che è una madre *degna*, non una stronza patentata e ciò dipende da quanto questa mamma ha sbagliato, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende dalle recidive, dipende dalla serenità che questa persona riesce a dare in famiglia dopo aver rischiato di sfasciarla, dipende dall'atmosfera che si respira.
per conto mio, meglio soli che con una persona immeritevole


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Grandissima*

Telsa!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Telsa!!!



Scusa sono blu,ciao!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*il suggerimento*

piu' giusto,te lo hanno gia' dato:falle arrivare una lettera da un avvocato con la richiesta di separazione.
Purtroppo lei ha reiterato e la tua prima arrabbiatura non è servita,adesso sei obbligato ad alzare il tiro,altrimenti ritorni esattamente nella situazione precedente.
Avrai sempre la possibilita' di ritornare indietro,ma almeno cosi' forse tua moglie capira' che non c'è piu' trippa per gatti.
Fatto questo devi capire la scatenante e forse è proprio mettendola con le spalle al muro che potrai scoprire qualcosa.
Anche il tuo atteggiamento deve cambiare,lei si aprofitta troppo della liberta che ha.......scusami ma marito e moglie con figli escono spesso assieme,magari affidandoli a parenti o babysitter,le uscite sue in solitario con proprie amicizie nel vostro caso devono cessare,queste sono le condizioni che dovrai porre.
Se lei non dovesse accettare,pensa che non hai nulla da perdere,perchè significa che una limitazione di questo tipo conta meno del vostro matrimonio.
Sei troppo permissivo scopri il primo tradimento a Maggio,a Settembre hai dei sospetti,significa quindi che lei riesce da sola....sbagliato!!!!!!!Lei doveva dimostrarti che teneva a te,rinunciando per un periodo ad uscire da sola e tu lo dovevi pretendere ed eventualmente discuter anche in maniera decisa su questo fatto.
Sii magari,se ci riesci, piu' affettuoso,ma meno indulgente,comportandoti come hai fatto lei si sente troppo sicura di te,infatti anche dopo il primo tradimento quando le hai detto che sapevi le ha anche detto subito che la perdonavi.....sbagliato!!!!!! dovevi lasciare passare del tempo.
Guarda,anche se interpretare l'animo femminile è difficile,penso che l'atteggiamento che hai tenuto nell'immediato,dopo la prima scoperta,sia stato totalmente controproducente.
Troppa fiducia,troppa liberta',troppo buonismo,quando sono malriposti sono solo deleteri e non è un discorso da talebano il mio,vale ovviamente anche all'inverso,se sai che qualunque cosa tu faccia non ci saranno conseguenze è quasi inevitabile che succedano certe cose,perchè sotto,sotto viene a mancare anche la stima.
Un abbraccio R.


----------



## Massone (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stai incitando alla violenza sessuale?


in realta' tradendolo e lei che ha fatto violenza su di lui perche' per chi non lo sapesse il tradimento e' cattiveria pura che decreta la fine di un sentimento.


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Troppa fiducia,troppa liberta',troppo buonismo,quando sono malriposti sono solo deleteri e non è un discorso da talebano il mio,vale ovviamente anche all'inverso,se sai che qualunque cosa tu faccia non ci saranno conseguenze è quasi inevitabile che succedano certe cose,perchè sotto,sotto viene a mancare anche la stima.


credo ci sia molto di vero in questo, ma io non voglio che una persona stia con me perché la minaccio, lo deve fare perché vuole farlo, altrimenti meglio dividersi.
Sono sicuro che anche la prima volta se l'avessi "obbligata" a non uscire con la compagnia lei non sarebbe uscita, ma solamente per paura della mia reazione.
E lei questo lo sa molto bene. Ha deciso di rischiare? Bene, ne pagherà le conseguenze.


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "Non c'è due senza tre e il quarto vien da se"
> Mandala a cagare,sei giovane,impara a star da solo,vedrai che nel cammino,quando meno ci penserai incontrerai una Donna con la D maiuscola come piace a noi


Non sai quanto pagherei per essere gia a quel punto...
Quella attuale è una situazione insostenibile, siamo in casa come due estranei, io che non la filo di striscio, lei che incredibilmente fa anche l'offesa per il mio modo di comportarmi, a parte quando viene a piangere giurandomi che ha capito di aver sbagliato e che devo assolutamente darle un'altra possibilità...
Io continuo ad essere durissimo, ma in qualche modo devo sbloccare la situazione


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Dice che adesso ha veramente capito la cazzata che stava facendo e insiste tutti i giorni fino allo sfinimento che riuscirà a farmi cambiare idea.
> Io sono combattutissimo, vorrei darle un calcio nel sedere e mandarla a quel paese, ma ogni tanto ho dei ripensamenti. E poi ci sono i figli...
> 
> Chi ha avuto la pazienza di leggere questo poema ha dei consigli da darmi?
> Grazie


Caro Marco,

sto leggendo un bel libro di Galimberti, si intitola 'Le cose dell'amore'. Ti cito un passaggio, sperando di non annoiarti.

"Nel viaggio che si intraprende fuori da noi e che prescinde dal noi, è il 'noi' che si tradisce, raramente il 'tu'. Quel che si imputa al traditore è di essere diventato diverso e di muoversi non più in sintonia, ma da solo. Soltanto se si accetta il cambiamento dell'altro e lo si accoglie come una sfida a ridefinirsi e a ridefinire la relazione, il tradimento non è più percepito come tale. Ma ridefinirsi è difficile, così come accettare il cambiamento. Per questo le vie più battute sono quelle della fedeltà, o in alternativa quelle del risentimento e della vendetta."

Se vuoi cogliere il positivo che c'è nel tradimento, devi aspettare che il risentimento passi e tentare di razionalizzare, allontanando da te l'idea del possesso e guardando tua moglie come una persona che ha intrapreso la strada dell'individualità, probabilmente per sperimentare una parte di sè, per esplorare cose di cui pensa di avere bisogno. Questa strada non va rinnegata... liquidare tutto dicendo che si tratta di una cazzata non vi porterà da nessuna parte, purtroppo.
La strada che ha scelto tua moglie va inquadrata da lei, da te e da voi. Va capita, compresa, valutata. E metabolizzata, perchè è l'unico modo di superare una prova così difficile come il tradimento. Negare, colpevolizzare, covare rancore non servirà a nulla. Comprendere e rielaborare insieme, questa è l'unica soluzione possibile.

L'alternativa è lasciarvi. A prescindere dai figli, però, io credo sempre che almeno un tentativo vada fatto.


----------



## Marco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> ...io credo sempre che almeno un tentativo vada fatto.


si, sono d'accordo, ma io il tentativo lo stavo facendo e lei ha scambiato la mia disponibilità a ricominciare con debolezza per tradirmi ancora. È soprattutto qui che ha perso totalmente la mia fiducia


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> si, sono d'accordo, ma io il tentativo lo stavo facendo e lei ha scambiato la mia disponibilità a ricominciare con debolezza per tradirmi ancora. È soprattutto qui che ha perso totalmente la mia fiducia


Posso capirti e so cosa si prova. Rimasi sbalordita quando scoprii che mio marito mi mentiva ancora nonostante avesse visto e sperimentato tutto il dolore dei suoi tradimenti.

So che è difficile e ora non sei nemmeno tenuto a farlo, perchè la rabbia e il dolore devono fare il loro corso... ma arriverai a un punto in cui, se vorrai ricostruire, sarai costretto a darti una spiegazione su ciò che è capitato a tua moglie.

Può essere che l'attrazione per questa persona sia per lei molto forte, che lui faccia leva su alcune sue fragilità. Può darsi che il vostro rapporto, per lei, sia attualmente insoddisfacente, o che lei stia sperimentando cose che forse non ha mai sperimentato... qualunque sia il punto, per ricostruire, c'è bisogno di lucidità.

La fiducia è un aspetto del problema che al momento non prenderei nemmeno in considerazione. Potrebbe tornare, potrebbe non basarsi sugli stessi presupposti di prima. Tutto dipenderà da come evolverà il vostro rapporto. Al momento, però, la fiducia non ti serve, perchè questo non è il momento di pretendere fedeltà. E' il momento di rimboccarsi le maniche e mettersi al lavoro.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> So che è difficile e ora non sei nemmeno tenuto a farlo, perchè la rabbia e il dolore devono fare il loro corso... ma arriverai a un punto in cui, se vorrai ricostruire, sarai costretto a darti una spiegazione su ciò che è capitato a tua moglie.
> 
> Può essere che l'attrazione per questa persona sia per lei molto forte, che lui faccia leva su alcune sue fragilità. Può darsi che il vostro rapporto, per lei, sia attualmente insoddisfacente, o che lei stia sperimentando cose che forse non ha mai sperimentato... qualunque sia il punto, per ricostruire, c'è bisogno di lucidità.
> 
> La fiducia è un aspetto del problema che al momento non prenderei nemmeno in considerazione. Potrebbe tornare, potrebbe non basarsi sugli stessi presupposti di prima. Tutto dipenderà da come evolverà il vostro rapporto. Al momento, però, la fiducia non ti serve, perchè questo non è il momento di pretendere fedeltà. E' il momento di rimboccarsi le maniche e mettersi al lavoro.



ARRABBIATI PURE FANCULO
SE L'ATTRAZZIONE PER QUESTA PERSONA è COSI' FORTE FANCULO DUE VOLTE A LEI E LUI
E' LEI CHE è INSODDISFACIENTE PER TE,MERITI DI PIU' QUINDI FANCULO
LA FIDUCIA NON SARA' PIU' LA STESSA FANCULO
QUINDI RIMBOCCATI LE MANICHE E MANDALA AFFANCULO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sono stato troppo chiaro ;-)



Ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*scusami*

Sono un po' inca,perdonami ma alcune cose mi fanno perdere il senno.
Poi tu sei giovanissimo cazzo ,giovanissimo :-(




blu


----------



## tesla (26 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Rimasi sbalordita quando scoprii che mio marito mi mentiva ancora nonostante avesse visto e sperimentato tutto il dolore dei suoi tradimenti.


qui c'è riassunto tutto il mio sgomento e la mia sensazione quotidiana di annegare nello stupore


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> qui c'è riassunto tutto il mio sgomento e la mia sensazione quotidiana di annegare nello stupore


La verità è spesso leggenda.
Allora ci sono persone che restano così invischiate nelle loro menzogne, che no riescono più ad uscirne eh?
Ce ne sono altre, come me, che ne hanno combinate ma così tante, ma così tante...da non essere più credibili...

Per esempio...
Anche la maledizione del conte...è una sboronata galattica...no?
Ma io vi credo...perchè tanti anni fa...maledissi una pianta da frutto.
Ed essa in 15 giorni morì.

Secondo me quando ti sei come dire rotto la faccia con una persona...poi temi sempre che dirle la verità...non faccia altro che amplificare il baratro no?

Porco cazzo ero io che ero convinto di vivere nella banalità del normale...e che tutti vivessero come me...

Io ringrazio il mio dio...
Perchè non sono mai stato messo nella condizione di tradire...

Ma porco cazzo quanta gente conosco...
Che si dice...sai non avrei mai pensato che...
Non ci pensavo a ste cose...
Chi poteva sapere che incontravo questa persona...e che mi faceva girare la ciribiricoccola?

In qualche maniera io penso che sventare un tradimento sia come dire, mettere un piede per sbaglio nella terra di nessuno di una persona. 

Porco cazzo non avevo mai visto che dentro di lei, c'è questa porta, non l'avevo mai aperta.

Poi con i mezzi moderni ci sono inferni piantati.
Una persona mi ha confidato che una sua amica, per caso ha scoperto la fb, del suo ex...e sta pora donna ora si tormenta a spiare sto uomo, lui non sa di essere spiato...lei non avrà mai le palle di dirgli...ehi ti spio.

Non lo so...non lo so...
SOno molto canfuso ultimamente...


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ARRABBIATI PURE FANCULO
> SE L'ATTRAZZIONE PER QUESTA PERSONA è COSI' FORTE FANCULO DUE VOLTE A LEI E LUI
> E' LEI CHE è INSODDISFACIENTE PER TE,MERITI DI PIU' QUINDI FANCULO
> LA FIDUCIA NON SARA' PIU' LA STESSA FANCULO
> ...


Blu, qui non siamo all'asilo. Siamo nella realtà, dove le persone non nascono per compiacerci, dove la gente si allontana, ci delude, perde il senno, a volte.

Vale la pena di soffermarsi un po' su certe questioni, prima di mandare a fanculo. Certo, la rabbia ci sta.
Ma la rabbia non può essere la base sulla quale si prendono decisioni importanti, a mio avviso. Se la rabbia è la sola molla dell'agire, le decisioni prese saranno sempre sbagliate.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Blu, qui non siamo all'asilo. Siamo nella realtà, dove le persone non nascono per compiacerci, dove la gente si allontana, ci delude, perde il senno, a volte.
> 
> Vale la pena di soffermarsi un po' su certe questioni, prima di mandare a fanculo. Certo, la rabbia ci sta.
> Ma la rabbia non può essere la base sulla quale si prendono decisioni importanti, a mio avviso. Se la rabbia è la sola molla dell'agire, le decisioni prese saranno sempre sbagliate.


La rabbia è meno dannosa della paura.
Ma resto comunque un uomo che in un momento di rabbia è capace delle peggior cose.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Ho avuto modo di pensare a te.
E ho cercato di pensare come se io fossi nella tua situazione.
TI dico due cose che mi hanno convinto.
La prima è l'esperienza di sole, ( Oscuro non dico che lei è fantastica sennò ti incazzi, ma è fantastico quello che lei ha fatto).
Prima mossa possibile coraggiosa: Cara, purtroppo per me, ho scoperto che ti vedi con un'altra persona. Questo non è giusto nei miei confronti. Ora io me ne vado per un periodo, ci badi tu, ai bambini. In questo tempo sia tu che io vediamo come stiamo distanti l'uno dall'altra. E poi vediamo che fare.

In altre parole...c'è un meccanismo perverso, per cui, la nuova persona ti appare un dio in terra, e quello in casa...la voce della coscienza, o per lo meno...non ti va più giù.

Fiducia in te stesso è anche dirle...Ma si vai vai cretina...vedi che tornerai da me con la codina tra le gambe.

L'altra mossa è avere le palle di fregarsene, vedere fino a che punto l'altro si spinge.

E sta idea mi viene sempre dalla parabola del figliol prodigo.
Casso, a sto qua, pareva bene prendere la parte dei beni che gli spettava e andarsene.
Poi impiega male questi beni no? E si ritrova nei guai.

Ora mettiamo che tua moglie si sia presa una sonora colossale sbandata...ok...

Ma porco cazzo non so voi, ma a me, i fumi dell'innamoramento passano eh?
E mi ritrovo lì a dirmi...boh...chi cazzo è sta tizia? CHI LA CONOSCE?

Mica possiamo vivere con il terrore dentro che un giorno l'altro se ne vada eh?
Ma una relazione adulterina, ci mette difronte questa situazione di pericolo.

IO, non sono più IO, per lei...ma uno che viene dopo tantissime cose.
Ho capito che in certe situazioni è normale che accada.

Quindi la mia idea è...
Lasciala stare e vattene un po' tu.


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La rabbia è meno dannosa della paura.


Non credo.

La paura, in certe circostanze, è funzionale alla sopravvivenza. Ci stimola a proteggerci, a ripararci, può essere utile in caso di pericoli veri o presunti.

La rabbia è una forza distruttiva che non porta a nulla di buono.

E te lo dice una che ha subito la rabbia e che ha patito le conseguenze, fisiche e psicologiche, delle sue ondate incontrollabili.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*reprimere*

La rabbia non va bene,anzi fa si che si nasconda in un angolino del nostro corpo e si accumula accumula e li che quando scoppia sono guai seri !!!
Io mi arrabbio faccio il fumo e dopo passa,molta gente fa finta di niente tenendola dentro e poi scoppiano.

La paura,meglio evitarla è brutta consigliera,non ti fa agire come vorresti ma in conseguenza a:la bilancia pende sempre dalla parte che la nostra mente ritiene piu' sicura e comoda.
La paura ti paralizza e non ti fa vivere,andare contro la paura è andrenalina naturale.




blu


----------



## Francisco71 (26 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Caro Marco, coincidenza vuole che anche in forme differenti ma con storie molto simili ci stia capitando la stessa cosa, io con situazione riguardo ai figli anche piu complicata della tua, ascolta tutti e nn ascoltare nessuno, guardati dentro e vedi cosa veramente vuoi, io ho scelto per ora di rimanergli al fianco e al fianco delle mie bambine, lei prova a tirar fuori la sua vita da un terapista per vedere da dove nascono tutte le cose succese fra di noi, io aspetto e ascolto e nn é facile perche ricominciare a credere é sempre la cosa piu difficile, ma rimango qui per ora.
a presto
Francisco


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2011)

*Vedi*

Sti uomini e ste donne stanno li distrutti dal dolore, ma cosa hanno fatto di male nella vita ,cosa ?

E non andare dalle terapiste ti drogano con le parole.



Ciao Marco!



blu


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> in realta' tradendolo e lei che ha fatto violenza su di lui perche' per chi non lo sapesse il tradimento e' cattiveria pura che decreta la fine di un sentimento.


Obbligarla ad avere rapporti sessuali è violenza. Senza se e senza ma. Quindi anche se ti ho tradito e tu mi violenti io ho il diritto di denunciarti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sti uomini e ste donne stanno li distrutti dal dolore, ma cosa hanno fatto di male nella vita ,cosa ?
> 
> E non andare dalle terapiste ti drogano con le parole.
> 
> ...



Ma per me il discorso è:
Perchè farsi distruggere dal dolore per una storia di adulterio?
Cavoli amate le vostre compagne, molto, ma molto di più di quanto possa fare io.
Me ne rendo conto.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Obbligarla ad avere rapporti sessuali è violenza. Senza se e senza ma. Quindi anche se ti ho tradito e tu mi violenti io ho il diritto di denunciarti.


Anche quando una donna si nega all'infinito è violenza...
Un insulto alla virilità del maschio...
Che poi fa...cheo cheo...


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche quando una donna si nega all'infinito è violenza...
> Un insulto alla virilità del maschio...


Se la virilità di un uomo si fa insultare dal rifiuto di una donna... è una virilità che vale ben poco, temo.


----------



## MK (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche quando una donna si nega all'infinito è violenza...
> Un insulto alla virilità del maschio...
> Che poi fa...cheo cheo...


Ti prego di non scherzare su queste cose.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Se la virilità di un uomo si fa insultare dal rifiuto di una donna... è una virilità che vale ben poco, temo.


Bel post questa me la segno!


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post questa me la segno!


Bravo, comincia ad appuntarti le mie pillole di saggezza


----------



## contepinceton (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Bravo, comincia ad appuntarti le mie pillole di saggezza


Mah sai...
Magari...ehm...
Poi...
QUi e là...

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...iuteme...mi stanno...

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

No...ehm...ho paura di te...
Mi tratti male...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Volevo dire proprio questo. Una donna ci mette sempre i sentimenti dentro, dunque quando reitera un tradimento c'è un problema. Un problema xchè vuol dire che il marito non le va più e che l'amante diventa importante. L'uomo può andare a scopare punto e basta. Certo, alla lunga anche per l'uomo diventa un problema, ma molto più alla lunga.



Tu sei stato il primo a parlare di esperienza vissuta.

Beh, l'hai vissuta questa esperienza? 
Di essere una donna traditrice?

Anche mia madre mi diceva sempre...non fare certe cose perchè, come donna, sarai sempre tu a rimetterci.
Perchè la donna si innamora, non è come l'uomo che scopa, ti usa, si tira su i pantaloni e ciao.
Salvo poi dirmi che l'unico uomo con cui aveva fatto l'amore era mio padre, quindi...che ne sapeva?

Non ero convinta...allora ho provato.

Sai che sorpresa quando ho scoperto che riuscivo a spogliarmi, scopare e salutare un uomo senza innamorarmi di lui?
E che mio marito mi va sempre e comunque e non perde importanza ai miei occhi?


----------



## Massone (27 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Obbligarla ad avere rapporti sessuali è violenza. Senza se e senza ma. Quindi anche se ti ho tradito e tu mi violenti io ho il diritto di denunciarti.


obbligarla a diventare consenziente daltronde cosa faceva con l'amante no?:rotfl:

anche perche' queste se ne vengono con certe frasi.... "tu mi trascuravi"  "non ti interessavi piu' a me"... ecc ecc eccazzate varie:sonar:

adesso mi interesso !! veeediamo se trovi ANCORA SCUSE


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ecco appunto. Volevo dire proprio questo. Una donna ci mette sempre i sentimenti dentro, dunque quando reitera un tradimento c'è un problema. Un problema xchè vuol dire che il marito non le va più e che l'amante diventa importante. L'uomo può andare a scopare punto e basta. Certo, alla lunga anche per l'uomo diventa un problema, ma molto più alla lunga.



Non so che esperienza hai vissuto ....
Ma quel "ci mette sempre i sentimenti" nn è proprio cosi ,nn sempre almeno ...
Non per me..
Tutto dipende da cosa metti in primo piano quando tradisci ...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> obbligarla a diventare consenziente daltronde cosa faceva con l'amante no?:rotfl:
> 
> anche perche' queste se ne vengono con certe frasi.... "tu mi trascuravi" "non ti interessavi piu' a me"... ecc ecc eccazzate varie:sonar:
> 
> adesso mi interesso !! veeediamo se trovi ANCORA SCUSE




Certo che pero il marito prima o poi si mettera a dormire no...


----------



## bastardo dentro (27 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> credo ci sia molto di vero in questo, ma io non voglio che una persona stia con me perché la minaccio, lo deve fare perché vuole farlo, altrimenti meglio dividersi.
> Sono sicuro che anche la prima volta se l'avessi "obbligata" a non uscire con la compagnia lei non sarebbe uscita, ma solamente per paura della mia reazione.
> E lei questo lo sa molto bene. Ha deciso di rischiare? Bene, ne pagherà le conseguenze.


il tradimento è come un fosso...quando l'hai saltato una volta hai molta meno paura a risaltarlo. Anzi, da traditore seriale, mai scoperto, e fortemente pentito, ti dico che la fatica per smettere di saltare quel fosso è davvero molta. Chi ha saltato - salvo casi davvero sporadici - prima o poi risalterà. Io ho la tua età esatta 40 anni e ho avuto una storia, molto profonda, sul lavoro, senza che mia moglie scoprisse mai nulla, complice il mio lavoro dannato che mi porta sempre via. sono sempre sull'orlo di quel fosso..... e non saltare, nonostante abbia davvero tutto, e io abbia usato il mio tradimento (senza confessarlo) per riequilibrare, con successo la coppia, sono sempre su quell'orlo. sono profondamente innamorato di mia moglie ma occorre tutta la mia profondità di pensiero per non cedere. non so quale sia il caso di tua moglie ma sebbene sia per il tradito impossibile da accettare a volte ci sono traditori che "amano" a loro modo la persona che hanno accanto, sono magari capaci di slanci più alti, di gesti più importanti ed anche di capire e sentire di più di altri ma non riescono, talvolta, a non saltare.... io mi condanno fermamente per questa mia natura, la contrasto con la ragione ma sono così... Era solo per darTi una chiave di lettura differente di quanto ti è successo e "oltre" il vado o resto. non è solo nelle sue mani la cosa, ma anche nelle tue, nella tua volontà di capire il perchè ciò sia successo. la voglia - vera - di ricostruire di tua moglie la potrai capire se e quando ti trasferirà le sensazioni, i tempi e tutto ciò che l'ha portata a saltare. non si nasce sul bordo del fosso, ci si arriva.... c'è sempre una strada che ci porta al bordo, e, ogni tanto, un coniuge che non vede mai i sacrifici, l'amore e non si accorge del giorno per giorno, ti ci accompagna pure su quel bordo..... Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo.
> 
> La paura, in certe circostanze, è funzionale alla sopravvivenza. Ci stimola a proteggerci, a ripararci, può essere utile in caso di pericoli veri o presunti.
> 
> ...


La rabbia è una funzione importante, ma andrebbe espesso immediatamente, e non accumulata. Delinea il limite personale oltre il quale si incontra la persona difensiva. E' il limite dove amore e rispetto non contano più nulla.

Esempio classico: colazione, qualcuno tira fuori il giornale e si apparta. All'altro non piace ma non dice nulla. Invece dovrebbe dirlo al primo tentativo, se non gli va. Ci sono mille altri esempi, come ad esempio di far attendere chi sta in macchina, tutti i giorni, tutte le volte.

Se si manifestasse il disagio, eventi di rabbia diventano rari e in tal caso giustificati. Ma per non apparire pignoli, si rinuncia alla manifestazione di disagio personale e la somma produce poi le esplosioni emotive incomprensibili e violenti.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Bellissima lettera.
> Non concordo nella frase scritta che dice ( Dipenderà molto dal suo grado di motivazione e mi permetto , anche di maturità. Ci dici che le parole che sta usando sono le stesse di ieri...me lo immagino...bisognerà ascoltare i "contenuti" di queste , gli atteggiamenti,insomma, te ne accoggerai ( senza l'ausilio della lettura degli  sms ) se su di lei puoi contare ancora oppure no.)
> Perchè non concordo? perchè ha tradito due volte, e perchè difficilemente chi tradisce, in un attimo di lucidità va dal marito/moglie e gli dice tutto.




Claudio, anche per me , benchè il percoso sia stato diverso il finale non è stato dissimile alle tue considerazioni, ma Noi, siamo noi, e loro conservano nella loro coppia magari elementi che potrebbero essere alimentati ancora. Come facciamo a sovrapporci a loro? con quale diritto?

Certo, se tu mi chiedi : Micio, ci credi che questo rapporto possa ritornare ad essere ad esse quello che era? la mia risposta sarà negativa, perchè ti risponderà l esperienza personale, quella di decine  di persone che conosco, che ho letto qui, etc...ma il percorso per provarci almeno, per ritentare a costruire una relazione insieme, glielo dobbiamo negare al nostro amico?

Vorrei citare una Donna anzi Due   che erano quassu',  , ci erano riuscite, le personalità di entrambi avevano vinto i particolarismi di ognuna. E' una strada possibile, dolorosa, difficile, molto, ma possibile.

Micio


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tradimento è come un fosso...quando l'hai saltato una volta hai molta meno paura a risaltarlo. Anzi, da traditore seriale, mai scoperto, e fortemente pentito, ti dico che la fatica per smettere di saltare quel fosso è davvero molta. Chi ha saltato - salvo casi davvero sporadici - prima o poi risalterà. Io ho la tua età esatta 40 anni e ho avuto una storia, molto profonda, sul lavoro, senza che mia moglie scoprisse mai nulla, complice il mio lavoro dannato che mi porta sempre via. sono sempre sull'orlo di quel fosso..... e non saltare, nonostante abbia davvero tutto, e io abbia usato il mio tradimento (senza confessarlo) per riequilibrare, con successo la coppia, sono sempre su quell'orlo. sono profondamente innamorato di mia moglie ma occorre tutta la mia profondità di pensiero per non cedere. non so quale sia il caso di tua moglie ma sebbene sia per il tradito impossibile da accettare a volte ci sono traditori che "amano" a loro modo la persona che hanno accanto, sono magari capaci di slanci più alti, di gesti più importanti ed anche di capire e sentire di più di altri ma non riescono, talvolta, a non saltare.... io mi condanno fermamente per questa mia natura, la contrasto con la ragione ma sono così... Era solo per darTi una chiave di lettura differente di quanto ti è successo e "oltre" il vado o resto. non è solo nelle sue mani la cosa, ma anche nelle tue, nella tua volontà di capire il perchè ciò sia successo. la voglia - vera - di ricostruire di tua moglie la potrai capire se e quando ti trasferirà le sensazioni, i tempi e tutto ciò che l'ha portata a saltare. non si nasce sul bordo del fosso, ci si arriva.... c'è sempre una strada che ci porta al bordo, e, ogni tanto, un coniuge che non vede mai i sacrifici, l'amore e non si accorge del giorno per giorno, ti ci accompagna pure su quel bordo..... Un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro



Ciao Bastardo, meno bastardo di tanti altri...mi fa piacere rileggerti. miciolidia


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

*o conte.in quel caso...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche quando una donna si nega all'infinito è violenza...
> Un insulto alla virilità del maschio...
> Che poi fa...cheo cheo...


L egocentrismo della pompa idraulica, si è mai permessa di chiedesersi il perchè e agire sulle motivazioni?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

*quibb*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La rabbia è una funzione importante, ma andrebbe espesso immediatamente, e non accumulata. Delinea il limite personale oltre il quale si incontra la persona difensiva. E' il limite dove amore e rispetto non contano più nulla.
> 
> Esempio classico: colazione, qualcuno tira fuori il giornale e si apparta. All'altro non piace ma non dice nulla. Invece dovrebbe dirlo al primo tentativo, se non gli va. Ci sono mille altri esempi, come ad esempio di far attendere chi sta in macchina, tutti i giorni, tutte le volte.
> 
> Se si manifestasse il disagio, eventi di rabbia diventano rari e in tal caso giustificati. Ma per non apparire pignoli, si rinuncia alla manifestazione di disagio personale e la somma produce poi le esplosioni emotive incomprensibili e violenti.



è cosi....e magari solo questo....
micio


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso capirti e so cosa si prova. Rimasi sbalordita quando scoprii che mio marito mi mentiva ancora nonostante avesse visto e sperimentato tutto il dolore dei suoi tradimenti.
> 
> So che è difficile e ora non sei nemmeno tenuto a farlo, perchè la rabbia e il dolore devono fare il loro corso... ma arriverai a un punto in cui, se vorrai ricostruire, sarai costretto a darti una spiegazione su ciò che è capitato a tua moglie.
> 
> ...




quotolo micio.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono un po' inca,perdonami ma alcune cose mi fanno perdere il senno.
> Poi tu sei giovanissimo cazzo ,giovanissimo :-(
> 
> 
> ...




Blu  ti capisco ma


sorridi, non ne vale la pena...micio.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi riferisco al caso specifico voglio premetterlo, ma questa affermazione la trovo sbagliata.
> i figli stanno bene con una madre che è una madre *degna*, non una stronza patentata e ciò dipende da quanto questa mamma ha sbagliato, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende dalle recidive, dipende dalla serenità che questa persona riesce a dare in famiglia dopo aver rischiato di sfasciarla, dipende dall'atmosfera che si respira.
> per conto mio, meglio soli che con una persona immeritevole



Tesla, assolutamete si . i figli hanno bisogno di serenità, qualunque sia il prezzo da pagare.

meglio vedove/i che male accompagnate;-)
micio


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Caro Marco,
> 
> sto leggendo un bel libro di Galimberti, si intitola 'Le cose dell'amore'. Ti cito un passaggio, sperando di non annoiarti.
> 
> ...


Quello è un testo che dovrebbe essere distribuito gratis.
micio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> non mi riferisco al caso specifico voglio premetterlo, ma questa affermazione la trovo sbagliata.
> i figli stanno bene con una madre che è una madre *degna*, non una stronza patentata e ciò dipende da quanto questa mamma ha sbagliato, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende dalle recidive, dipende dalla serenità che questa persona riesce a dare in famiglia dopo aver rischiato di sfasciarla, dipende dall'atmosfera che si respira.
> per conto mio, meglio soli che con una persona immeritevole



Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?

Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!

A volte mi dice: mom, stammi fuori dalle balle.
A volte mi cerca per starmi in braccio: ed è grande come me ormai....

Poi: atmosfera familiare. 
Io sono una persona immeritevole di fiducia, recidiva nei tradimenti, abbastanza stronza direi.... ma mi accorgo che quando sono con la mia famiglia riesco a trasmettere
un'atmosfera positiva, propositiva, ricca di curiosità, mai noiosa...

come la mettiamo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

e non continuate a dirmi che sono un'eccezione perché va a finire che mi autoconvinco e mi rinchiudo in uno zoo come specie protetta


----------



## Niko74 (27 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...


Dimentichi di menzionare la tua sconfinata modestia anche 

Comunque sul fatto di essere recidiva nei tradimenti trascuri il fatto che la moglie di Marco71 è stata scoperta per ben 2 volte...è leggermente diverso dal tuo caso dove tutto è ancora segreto. 
Se venissi scoperta non so se saresti propositiva, ciriosa, mai noiosa....e nel caso tu lo fossi magari i tuoi familiari non sarebbero più disposti ad accogliere come prima quello che tu trasmetti.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> il tradimento è come un fosso...quando l'hai saltato una volta hai molta meno paura a risaltarlo. Anzi, da traditore seriale, mai scoperto, e fortemente pentito, ti dico che la fatica per smettere di saltare quel fosso è davvero molta. Chi ha saltato - salvo casi davvero sporadici - prima o poi risalterà. Io ho la tua età esatta 40 anni e ho avuto una storia, molto profonda, sul lavoro, senza che mia moglie scoprisse mai nulla, complice il mio lavoro dannato che mi porta sempre via. sono sempre sull'orlo di quel fosso..... e non saltare, nonostante abbia davvero tutto, e io abbia usato il mio tradimento (senza confessarlo) per riequilibrare, con successo la coppia, sono sempre su quell'orlo. sono profondamente innamorato di mia moglie ma occorre tutta la mia profondità di pensiero per non cedere. non so quale sia il caso di tua moglie ma sebbene sia per il tradito impossibile da accettare a volte ci sono traditori che "amano" a loro modo la persona che hanno accanto, sono magari capaci di slanci più alti, di gesti più importanti ed anche di capire e sentire di più di altri ma non riescono, talvolta, a non saltare.... io mi condanno fermamente per questa mia natura, la contrasto con la ragione ma sono così... Era solo per darTi una chiave di lettura differente di quanto ti è successo e "oltre" il vado o resto. non è solo nelle sue mani la cosa, ma anche nelle tue, nella tua volontà di capire il perchè ciò sia successo. la voglia - vera - di ricostruire di tua moglie la potrai capire se e quando ti trasferirà le sensazioni, i tempi e tutto ciò che l'ha portata a saltare. non si nasce sul bordo del fosso, ci si arriva.... c'è sempre una strada che ci porta al bordo, e, ogni tanto, un coniuge che non vede mai i sacrifici, l'amore e non si accorge del giorno per giorno, ti ci accompagna pure su quel bordo..... Un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro



Sono convinta anch'io di quello che dici anche se non sono io coinvolta in prima persona non essendo una traditrice.
Ho paura per la facilità che si acquisisce a saltare quel fosso, sono certa che prima o poi la voglia di saltarlo apparirà dirompente, trascinante....
Temo di averlo accanto a me uno che ha una natura simile alla tua: uno che ama fortemente la propria moglie, ma a "modo suo", uno che è capace di gesti importanti, significativi di un amore profondo.
Può una moglie che conosce ora questo lato oscuro continuare a vivergli accanto?
Lo chiedo a te perché ti leggo come una persona profonda, e anche se non puoi entrare pienamente nella testa di una donna, ci puoi comunque provare.
Grazie


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimentichi di menzionare la tua sconfinata modestia anche
> 
> Comunque sul fatto di essere recidiva nei tradimenti trascuri il fatto che la moglie di Marco71 è stata scoperta per ben 2 volte...è leggermente diverso dal tuo caso dove tutto è ancora segreto.
> Se venissi scoperta non so se saresti propositiva, ciriosa, mai noiosa....e nel caso tu lo fossi magari i tuoi familiari non sarebbero più disposti ad accogliere come prima quello che tu trasmetti.




Niko, ti quoto!


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...


la mettiamo che forse tuo marito non sa niente, se litigaste dalla mattina alla sera per un tradimento scoperto, se i figli ne facessoro le spese, di silenzi, di pianti, di accuse, fossi un uomo ti sbatterei fuori dalla porta per aver distrutto la mia famiglia e avvelenato i miei figli


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e non continuate a dirmi che sono un'eccezione perché va a finire che mi autoconvinco e mi rinchiudo in uno zoo come specie protetta


non sapevo che ne fossi uscita 

dai è una battuta. 


micio.


ps. Chiara la tua esperienza non la considero eccezionale, piuttosto il fatto che tuo marito non abbia mai avuto qualche sospetto.

 magari ne è al corrente e gode di vita autonoma anche lui.

Ciao Micio.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dimentichi di menzionare la tua sconfinata modestia anche
> 
> Comunque sul fatto di essere recidiva nei tradimenti trascuri il fatto che la moglie di Marco71 è stata scoperta per ben 2 volte...è leggermente diverso dal tuo caso dove tutto è ancora segreto.
> Se venissi scoperta non so se saresti propositiva, ciriosa, mai noiosa....e nel caso tu lo fossi magari i tuoi familiari non sarebbero più disposti ad accogliere come prima quello che tu trasmetti.



Fammi capire se la tua è una speranza o semplicemente un punto di vista...

Chi ti dice che non sarebbe piu importante quello che trasmette di quello che fa ?


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire se la tua è una speranza o semplicemente un punto di vista...
> 
> Chi ti dice che non sarebbe piu importante quello che trasmette di quello che fa ?


 quello che *fa* la mette in un rischio tremendo, perchè una volta scoperta distruggerebbe la sua famiglia peggio di un eruzione vulcanica.
sono pochi i mariti che la prenderebbero con filosofia e aplomb senza far trasparire niente all'esterno e i figli ne sarebbero coinvolti.
diciamo che, a mio modo di vedere, è come se lei facesse paracadutismo estremo ad apertura ritardata, prendendosi anche il rischio di utilizzare  un paracadute made in china.
se esponesse solo lei al rischio di sfracellarsi, essendo libera da legami, potrebbe fare quello che vuole, ma lasciando una scia di orfani e vedovi secondo me ci dovrebbe fare un pensierino, sul suo amore per lo sport estremo


----------



## Massone (27 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Certo che pero il marito prima o poi si mettera a dormire no...


quindi tu dici che e' questo il problema che la fedifraga ha continuo bisogno di manutenzione percio ricorre al meccanico!:rotfl:


----------



## Massone (27 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...


allora fai cosi' magari di domenica che puoi riunire tutta la tua famiglia prepara un bel pranzo quello che ti riesce meglio, delle grandi occasioni,  alla prima portata mentre siete tutti seduti per degustare ti alzi in piedi e dici con voce sicura vi voglio svelare un segreto io sono una traditrice e' fino ad oggi mi sono trombato x uomini cosa ne pensate?


poi ci fai sapere come e' andata a finire!?


----------



## tesla (27 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> allora fai cosi' magari di domenica che puoi riunire tutta la tua famiglia prepara un bel pranzo quello che ti riesce meglio, delle grandi occasioni, alla prima portata mentre siete tutti seduti per degustare ti alzi in piedi e dici con voce sicura vi voglio svelare un segreto io sono una traditrice e' fino ad oggi mi sono trombato x uomini cosa ne pensate?
> 
> 
> poi ci fai sapere come e' andata a finire!?


in effetti sarebbe una giornata ricca di curiosità e mai noiosa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> allora fai cosi' magari di domenica che puoi riunire tutta la tua famiglia prepara un bel pranzo quello che ti riesce meglio, delle grandi occasioni,  alla prima portata mentre siete tutti seduti per degustare ti alzi in piedi e dici con voce sicura vi voglio svelare un segreto io sono una traditrice e' fino ad oggi mi sono trombato x uomini cosa ne pensate?
> 
> 
> poi ci fai sapere come e' andata a finire!?


Sono finita in un forum di registi di film fantasy :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sapevo che ne fossi uscita
> 
> dai è una battuta.
> 
> ...



Bentornata, Micio


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> credo ci sia molto di vero in questo, ma io non voglio che una persona stia con me perché la minaccio, lo deve fare perché vuole farlo, altrimenti meglio dividersi.
> Sono sicuro che anche la prima volta se l'avessi "obbligata" a non uscire con la compagnia lei non sarebbe uscita, ma solamente per paura della mia reazione.
> E lei questo lo sa molto bene. Ha deciso di rischiare? Bene, ne pagherà le conseguenze.


obbligare qualcuno non serve a nulla, questa è la mia opinione. A me è successa una cosa molto simile alla tua, nonostante io avessi dato la mia piena disponibilità a qualunque cosa dopo la prima scoperta, pur di non essere ingannata. Niente. Mai capito perchè, forse ho potuto immaginare che la voglia di trasgressione, il proibito, diano al traditore un senso di potenza, un delirio in cui credono di poterla fare franca... mah. E' durissima da mandare giù, ti dico quello che dico sempre: per prima cosa devi capire lucidamente quello che vuoi tu, ci vuole una motivazione molto forte se decidi di restare con tua moglie e lei dovrà fare la sua parte. Ne dovrete parlare per capire non tanto i perchè di quello che è successo ma perchè non dovrà più succedere. Io se fossi in te non mi andrei a cercare complicazioni in giro adesso... aspetta magari, se senti l'esigenza di vedere altre donne, di non agire solo per rabbia e vendetta, potrebbe essere più un male che un bene.


----------



## Niko74 (27 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire se la tua è una speranza o semplicemente un punto di vista...
> 
> Chi ti dice che non sarebbe piu importante quello che trasmette di quello che fa ?


E' il mio punto di vista. Perché mai dovrebbe essere una mia speranza?
Se suo marito la prendesse bene....tanto meglio per lei...io non credo che sarebbe cosi.


----------



## Marco71 (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> la mettiamo che forse tuo marito non sa niente, se litigaste dalla mattina alla sera per un tradimento scoperto, se i figli ne facessoro le spese, di silenzi, di pianti, di accuse, fossi un uomo ti sbatterei fuori dalla porta per aver distrutto la mia famiglia e avvelenato i miei figli


È proprio così. Ad esempio oggi mia figlia mi ha chiamato in disparte e mi ha chiesto cos'è successo tra me e la mamma perchè si è accorta che litighiamo spesso e molte volte sente la mamma piangere..
Ho cercato di spiegarle che ci sono dei problemi, ma niente di diverso da ciò che è successo ai genitori di tanti suoi amici e che comunque io e la mamma saremo sempre al fianco suo e di suo fratello.
Ma vi posso assicurare che mi sono sentito morire... E in quel momento ammetto di aver provato un sincero disprezzo verso mia moglie


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> quindi tu dici che e' questo il problema che la fedifraga ha continuo bisogno di manutenzione percio ricorre al meccanico!:rotfl:



Ehm...
no io dico che il marito che ricorre a violenza per ottenere sesso potrebbe anche nn svegliarsi piu... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> allora fai cosi' magari di domenica che puoi riunire tutta la tua famiglia prepara un bel pranzo quello che ti riesce meglio, delle grandi occasioni, alla prima portata mentre siete tutti seduti per degustare ti alzi in piedi e dici con voce sicura vi voglio svelare un segreto io sono una traditrice e' fino ad oggi mi sono trombato x uomini cosa ne pensate?
> 
> 
> poi ci fai sapere come e' andata a finire!?




Intanto se è un segreto è un segreto e come tale va custodito .....

Ma il fatto di dirsi tutto dalla a alla z senza omettere niente c'è scritto nel contratto ecco perche se è cosi è una di quelle clausole scritte in piccolo che a me sfuggono sempre ...


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono convinta anch'io di quello che dici anche se non sono io coinvolta in prima persona non essendo una traditrice.
> Ho paura per la facilità che si acquisisce a saltare quel fosso, sono certa che prima o poi la voglia di saltarlo apparirà dirompente, trascinante....
> Temo di averlo accanto a me uno che ha una natura simile alla tua: uno che ama fortemente la propria moglie, ma a "modo suo", uno che è capace di gesti importanti, significativi di un amore profondo.
> Può una moglie che conosce ora questo lato oscuro continuare a vivergli accanto?
> ...


certo che puoi. devi aiutarlo a "gestire" il suo lato oscuro. per capire, davvero, se un uomo o una donna vuole cambiare, devi cercare di comprendere gli sbalzi di umore. solitamente dopo il tradimento - immediatamente dopo - ti senti perso. io non capivo più chi fossi e soprattutto di chi fossi perche sentivo di amare due persone. alla fine è come la droga e senti che ti fa male e devi fare qualcosa per uscirne, ben sapendo che l'unica via è il rapporto che già si ha. Cerca di "leggere" quei silenzi e in quei silenzi troverai le tue risposte ma ancora di più le sue e, forse, eviterai che lui salti quel dannato fosso...

bastardo dentro


----------



## bastardo dentro (28 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> È proprio così. Ad esempio oggi mia figlia mi ha chiamato in disparte e mi ha chiesto cos'è successo tra me e la mamma perchè si è accorta che litighiamo spesso e molte volte sente la mamma piangere..
> Ho cercato di spiegarle che ci sono dei problemi, ma niente di diverso da ciò che è successo ai genitori di tanti suoi amici e che comunque io e la mamma saremo sempre al fianco suo e di suo fratello.
> Ma vi posso assicurare che mi sono sentito morire... E in quel momento ammetto di aver provato un sincero disprezzo verso mia moglie


ti capisco e ti comprendo. quegli occhi spaventati che ti guardano... io non potrei sopravvivere davvero. una volta anche il mio bimbo mi chiese una cosa del genere, aveva le lacrime sul ciglio degli occhi, la voce rotta dal pianto. lo rassicurai e mi dissi "mai più". lotta anche per lei, sii dove lei non è, arriva dove lei non può arrivare ma non spezzare il cuore dei tuoi bimbi. io mi dissi questo, ma il traditore ero io, chi aveva sbagliato ero io. e una cosa è lottare contro se stessi e contro la mancanza di comunicazione, altra cosa è conoscere e riuscire a gestire il tradimento da parte della madre/padre dei tuoi figli.... bastardo dentro


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quello che *fa* la mette in un rischio tremendo, perchè una volta scoperta distruggerebbe la sua famiglia peggio di un eruzione vulcanica.
> sono pochi i mariti che la prenderebbero con filosofia e aplomb senza far trasparire niente all'esterno e i figli ne sarebbero coinvolti.
> diciamo che, a mio modo di vedere, è come se lei facesse paracadutismo estremo ad apertura ritardata, prendendosi anche il rischio di utilizzare un paracadute made in china.
> se esponesse solo lei al rischio di sfracellarsi, *essendo libera da legami*, potrebbe fare quello che vuole, ma lasciando una scia di orfani e vedovi secondo me ci dovrebbe fare un pensierino, sul suo amore per lo sport estremo


Ma questo modo di vedere i legami che portano tanta distruzione nn dovrebbe essere un tantino riveduta e corretta??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma questo modo di vedere i legami che portano tanta distruzione nn dovrebbe essere un tantino riveduta e corretta??


Il problema e' che tutti sti traditi fanno i soloni e parlano di cose che non conoscono,oppure dell'altra faccia del tradimento,sentendosi depositari della verita'danno consigli sbagliati.Marco non ascoltarli.
Cosa volete sapere delle telefonate segrete,di incontri folli,del guardarsi sempre intorno,alle volte mi sembra di essere un poliziotto della scorta..e quello al semaforo cosa ha da guardare..oddio e'chi e'??e la rivista dell'auto quando lei scende?un capello lo trovi sempre....la tensione,l'apprensione...la serenita'che ti da solo vederla...
Non sapete un cazzo,ma giudicate.......provate e poi dopo si,giudicate.
State consigliando a Marco il male dei suoi figli....lui ora ricambia..vanno sul 2-2 e palla al centro


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...


La mettiamo che la rabbia dei traditi delle volte acceca. Mettere in discussione il ruolo genitoriale soltanto perchè la propria vita sessuale è gestita diversamente dal "normale" mi sembra assurdo. Altra cosa mettere i propri figli all'interno di dinamiche di coppia. Ma non è il tuo caso.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2011)

*E aggiungo*

Va bene fare i conti con la propria parte oscura. Ma non usate i figli come scusa per favore. Se i figli diventano l'UNICA ragione per non tradire più c'è qualcosa che non va. E quando i figli se ne andranno di casa bisognerà fare i conti con la realtà- E potrebbe non essere piacevole.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema e' che tutti sti traditi fanno i soloni e parlano di cose che non conoscono,oppure dell'altra faccia del tradimento,sentendosi depositari della verita'danno consigli sbagliati.Marco non ascoltarli.
> Cosa volete sapere delle telefonate segrete,di incontri folli,del guardarsi sempre intorno,alle volte mi sembra di essere un poliziotto della scorta..e quello al semaforo cosa ha da guardare..oddio e'chi e'??e la rivista dell'auto quando lei scende?un capello lo trovi sempre....la tensione,l'apprensione...la serenita'che ti da solo vederla...
> Non sapete un cazzo,ma giudicate.......provate e poi dopo si,giudicate.
> State consigliando a Marco il male dei suoi figli....lui ora ricambia..vanno sul 2-2 e palla al centro


Eeh....ecco che appena si esprime un parere diverso dal tuo e' un giudizio mentre noi siamo tutti invorniti....però scommetto che, guarda caso il tuo e'solo un parere...
Tu invece dici solo "voi non sapete" ma poi di fatto che consigli dai a Marco? Nessuno.

Sinceramente credo che a lui ora poco importi di quelle belle cose che noi invorniti non abbiamo provato...anzi penso gli stiano un bel po sulle balle.
Noi vedremo anche iltradimento solo dal nostro lato...ma tu non sei da meno eh...

Ma tu che parli tanto cosa faresti se ti trovassi nella sua situazione? Cioè becchi tua moglie che tradisce, perdoni e poi dopo 3 mesi la ribecchi imboscata con l'altro?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bentornata, Micio


Grazie.


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma questo modo di vedere i legami che portano tanta distruzione nn dovrebbe essere un tantino riveduta e corretta??



nessuno l'ha costretta a sposarsi e assumersi la responsabilità della felicità di altre persone. 
poteva fare la figlia dei fiori in giro per i mondo con le margherite nelle mutande.
rivedere i legami, i contorni dell'amore e del rispetto solo perchè in tanti hanno la fregola?
chi vi trattiene? chi? andate per cespugli dalla mattina alla sera, MA SOLI e non prendete per il CULO chi vi sta a fianco. sono questi i legami da rivalutare, quelli dei traditori che non sanno ONORARLI.
via, da soli, cavatevela senza il paracadute attaccato alle chiappe


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Intanto se è un segreto è un segreto e come tale va custodito .....
> 
> Ma il fatto di dirsi tutto dalla a alla z senza omettere niente c'è scritto nel contratto ecco perche se è cosi è una di quelle clausole scritte in piccolo che a me sfuggono sempre ...


Si, però pure tu cerchi sempre di ritirare la frittata...
Ovvio che se Chiara o Lothar dicessero tutto al coniuge sarebbero veramente dei pazzi 

Il tutto e' nato dal fatto che Chiara paragonava la sua situazione dove tutto e' ancora segreto, a quella di Marco dove tutto e' stato scoperto nel peggiore dei modi.
Concorderai che non e' proprio la stessa cosa?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> nessuno l'ha costretta a sposarsi e assumersi la responsabilità della felicità di altre persone.
> poteva fare la figlia dei fiori in giro per i mondo con le margherite nelle mutande.
> rivedere i legami, i contorni dell'amore e del rispetto solo perchè in tanti hanno la fregola?
> chi vi trattiene? chi? andate per cespugli dalla mattina alla sera, MA SOLI e non prendete per il CULO chi vi sta a fianco. sono questi i legami da rivalutare, quelli dei traditori che non sanno ONORARLI.
> via, da soli, cavatevela senza il paracadute attaccato alle chiappe


ma il coraggio non appartiene a tutti


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma il coraggio non appartiene a tutti


...si stasera le dico''tesoro dopo domani ti hoi mentito...non saro'ad un pranzo di lavoro..ma con l'altra donna che ho''intendi questo come coraggio??


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeh....ecco che appena si esprime un parere diverso dal tuo e' un giudizio mentre noi siamo tutti invorniti....però scommetto che, guarda caso il tuo e'solo un parere...
> Tu invece dici solo "voi non sapete" ma poi di fatto che consigli dai a Marco? Nessuno.
> 
> Sinceramente credo che a lui ora poco importi di quelle belle cose che noi invorniti non abbiamo provato...anzi penso gli stiano un bel po sulle balle.
> ...


non siete tutti invorniti,ma e solo sempre tutti traditi.

Cosa potrei fare Niko???niente..con quel combino....certo non farei salti di gioia..non so0 se tu hai figli ma vengono prima di tutto,e infatti ti sfugge che consiglio a Marco di perdonare,ma solo per loro.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non siete tutti invorniti,ma e solo sempre tutti traditi.
> 
> Cosa potrei fare Niko???niente..con quel combino....certo non farei salti di gioia..non so0 se tu hai figli ma vengono prima di tutto,e infatti ti sfugge che consiglio a Marco di perdonare,ma solo per loro.


se venissero prima di tutto ti daresti una regolata perché sai bene che perderesti la loro stima se sapessero in minima parte come ti comporti.
per dire una cosa originale "il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi".
e ricordati che devi morire, lothar


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> nessuno l'ha costretta a sposarsi e assumersi la responsabilità della felicità di altre persone.
> poteva fare la figlia dei fiori in giro per i mondo con le margherite nelle mutande.
> rivedere i legami, i contorni dell'amore e del rispetto solo perchè in tanti hanno la fregola?
> chi vi trattiene? chi? andate per cespugli dalla mattina alla sera, MA SOLI e non prendete per il CULO chi vi sta a fianco. sono questi i legami da rivalutare, quelli dei traditori che non sanno ONORARLI.
> via, da soli, cavatevela senza il paracadute attaccato alle chiappe


Ma credimi una buona fetta per cui ci sposiamo è...
Realizzare quello che pensiamo essere le aspettative dell'altro.
Mi sono reso conto che se ci si ama...è normale farsi certe aspettative!
Ma allora se uno sta lì a guardare tutto, si blocca e non troverà MAI il coraggio di assumersi una responsabilità come il matrimonio...

Invece di trafficare i talenti, farebbe come il servo infingardo che sotterra l'unico talento...

Cosa vuoi fare?
Ci sono poi persone che stanno insieme da tanti anni...e pare che il matrimonio sia come dire la conseguenza naturale della cosa...per esempio mia moglie ha vissuto questo...e ha scansato il pericolo...no?

Mi ha detto che gli ultimi tre anni furono tutti tentativi fallimentari per lasciare quella persona...e che io sono stato come dire un mezzo efficace...


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non siete tutti invorniti,ma e solo sempre tutti traditi.
> 
> Cosa potrei fare Niko???niente..con quel combino....certo non farei salti di gioia..non so0 se tu hai figli ma vengono prima di tutto,e infatti ti sfugge che consiglio a Marco di perdonare,ma solo per loro.


Si, io ho un figlio piccolo e continuerebbe ad essere importante comunque dovesse andare il mio matrimonio.

Quindi tu consigli lui di perdonare...per i figli. Lui lo ha fatto la prima volta...magari lo fa ancora (sinceramente io non ci riuscirei) e poi tra altri 6 mesi la ribecca.

Cosa deve fare? Perdonare ancora perchè ha una figlia? La figlia ce l'ha pure la moglie che però non sembra preoccuparsene...tanto c'e' l'alce invornito che perdona sempre (sti termini li ho presi a caso  )


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema e' che tutti sti traditi fanno i soloni e parlano di cose che non conoscono,oppure dell'altra faccia del tradimento,sentendosi depositari della verita'danno consigli sbagliati.Marco non ascoltarli.
> Cosa volete sapere delle telefonate segrete,di incontri folli,del guardarsi sempre intorno,alle volte mi sembra di essere un poliziotto della scorta..e quello al semaforo cosa ha da guardare..oddio e'chi e'??e la rivista dell'auto quando lei scende?un capello lo trovi sempre....la tensione,l'apprensione...la serenita'che ti da solo vederla...
> Non sapete un cazzo,ma giudicate.......provate e poi dopo si,giudicate.
> State consigliando a Marco il male dei suoi figli....lui ora ricambia..vanno sul 2-2 e palla al centro


Marco, credo che quello che sta dicendo Lothar sia una grande verità in molti casi, lo dico da tradita che ha cercato di capire... il tradimento per molti è ... una sospensione dalla realtà, ok, una roba che si fa SOLO per se stessi, per provare emozioni forti, per esorcizzare la paura della routine,della vecchiaia, della morte persino. Ora perchè lei non abbia interrotto la prima volta... forse non lo sa neppure lei. Io non giustifico, bada: tento di capire, perchè non voglio fare una cazzata pure io. Guarda a quello che avevate costruito prima: solo quello può ispirarti su cosa fare, lei con lui non ha costruito nulla. Poi ci si prova, eh? Mica detto che ci si riesca, ma se ne vale la pena, si deve provare, secondo me.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> nessuno l'ha costretta a sposarsi e assumersi la responsabilità della felicità di altre persone.
> poteva fare la figlia dei fiori in giro per i mondo con le margherite nelle mutande.
> rivedere i legami, i contorni dell'amore e del rispetto solo perchè in tanti hanno la fregola?
> chi vi trattiene? chi? andate per cespugli dalla mattina alla sera, MA SOLI e non prendete per il CULO chi vi sta a fianco. sono questi i legami da rivalutare, quelli dei traditori che non sanno ONORARLI.
> via, da soli, cavatevela senza il paracadute attaccato alle chiappe




I contorni dell'amore quali sarebbero?
Chi li ha decisi?
Anche in questo caso sono scritti in qualche posto?
O siamo noi a decidere cos'e il contorno dell'amore e pretandiamo che lo sia anche per l'altra persona che se nn ci ama come vogliamo noi o secondo la nostra visione delle cose nn ci rispetta....
Ma il rispetto dell'altra/o dei suoi desideri ...veniamo traditi e allora???
cosa è che mi ha fatto piu male il fatto che nn mi ha rispettato , il fatto che ha deluso le mie aspettative a no forse  perche ha mancato negli obblighi che aveva verso di me ....
Quindi dico io quello che alla fine  soffre di piu e il tradito ma perche ci si deve fare un concetto della coppia autolesionista questo nn lo capisco..
Saro diversa ma io il tradimento nn l'ho vissuto cosi ...insomma nn sono andata a controllare sms,spiare ma cosa siamo masochisti? 
 Se gia sai di essere tradito/a ma perche devi andare a controllare tutto per stare ancora piu male,ma perche continuare a discutere, per farsi dire quello che vogliamo sentire noi??


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

*M71*



Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Ciao Marco a quanto pare i 40 anni sono un capolinea....abbiamo la stessa età e stiamo vivendo la stessa sofferenza. Anche io ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con la mia amica piu' intima, nonchè collega di lavoro, nonchè moglie del suo socio, nonchè testimone delle loro nozze e non ti dico quanti altri nonchè....3 anni fa mi hanno registrato per sbaglio un loro incontro in segreteria. E mi hanno fatto credere entrambi -giurando e spergiurando sulle persone piu' care-che ero in errore, che avevo le allucinazioni, che avevo interpretato male i loro discorsi.....abbiamo continuato a lavorare insieme, fare vacanze insieme, festeggiare le ricorrenze insieme...battesimi, cresime, comunioni dei nostri figli. Ho sempre pensato di essere cattiva a dubitare di loro, sono arrivata a prendere psicofarmaci per non ossessionare piu' mio marito perchè nel frattempo spesso gli parlavo e gli manifestavo i miei dubbi. Ma tra noi non c'era crisi, a vederci sembravamo la famiglia piu' felice di questo mondo! Ed anche io mi ero convinta di questo....quando capitava il discorso lui mi interrompeva e diceva che da quel messaggio non avevo più fiducia in lui ed ero una persona che vedeva tutto in malafede. Ebbene, quando si dice il destino....quando quel veleno ormai faceva parte del mio sangue, perchè goccia a goccia mi veniva iniettato ogni giorno e venivo manipolata ben benino (visto che conoscevano tutto di me, orari, spostamenti e pensieri) qualcuno mi ha dato tra le mani un cell dal quale sono venuti fuori i loro messaggi...di una squallidità stravolgente, da donna non avrei mai pensato che si potesse arrivare a tanto....ti starai chiedendo "ma questa invece di rispondere al mio post...mi racconta cosa le è successo?" L'ho fatto solo per farti sapere che ti capisco, che provo il tuo dolore, la tua disperazione, il tuo senso di impotenza, la voglia di spaccare il mondo, di scappare lontano da chi ti ha ucciso l'anima. E l'ha buttata per terra e ci ha camminato sopra. E continua a farlo mentendo ancora.....è difficile pensare ad un nuovo inizio, almeno per ora....ma nel frattempo bisogna ripartire da qualcosa. Io non so da cosa, ma già condividere con chi puo' capire il mio stato d'animo puo' essere un inizio. Buona fortuna Marco, che la vita prima o poi ti possa donare la presenza di una donna che ti ami davvero, e non ti divida con nessuno ;-)


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, però pure tu cerchi sempre di ritirare la frittata...
> Ovvio che se Chiara o Lothar dicessero tutto al coniuge sarebbero veramente dei pazzi
> 
> Il tutto e' nato dal fatto che Chiara paragonava la sua situazione dove tutto e' ancora segreto, a quella di Marco dove tutto e' stato scoperto nel peggiore dei modi.
> Concorderai che non e' proprio la stessa cosa?


Se tu lo chiami rigirare la frittata allora si ma solo perche cerco sempre di vedere le cose da piu punti di vista...
Concordo che nn è la stessa cosa ....

Poi nn mi sembra che Chiara paragonasse niente è partito dal fatto della storia del malessere ...
Che secondo il mio modesto punto di vista il malato è Marco a questo punto nel senso che continua a farsi del male senza riuscire a prendere una posizione...
Ma a che sono serviti tutti questi controlli e questa scoperta clamorosa e il fatto di metterla davanti all'evidenza ...
Cioe a cosa serve tutto questo se poi nn so che fare???

Io penso:
Ok ho dei dubbi che mio marito mi tradisca che faccio?
comincio a controllare tutto quello che fa gli sms, le mail, dove va con con che chi va quando torna ,che odare ha quando torna lo spio ...e cosi ne ho le prove mi tradisce lo metto di fronte all'evidenza ,o forse sono io che voglio evidenziare questo fatto ..chi lo sa ..e poi quando lo so che faccio??
Se faccio una cosa del genere è perche so cosa fare dopo se no evito di farmi ancora piu male di quanto sto..


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2011)

*Comunque*

I traditori saranno anche codardi che non hanno il coraggio delle proprie azioni, ma pure i traditi eh, prima di riprendere in mano la propria vita... aspettano sempre che sia l'altro a redimersi. E se di redimersi non ne avesse proprio voglia? Ve lo tenete lo stesso?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se tu lo chiami rigirare la frittata allora si ma solo perche cerco sempre di vedere le cose da piu punti di vista...
> Concordo che nn è la stessa cosa ....
> 
> Poi nn mi sembra che Chiara paragonasse niente è partito dal fatto della storia del malessere ...
> ...


Mah forse serve a capire se vuoi ancora stare insieme o meno a quella persona.
Faccio esempio di un tradimento dolorosissimo.
Tu sei lì con tuo marito...tutta baubau cagnetto scodinzolante...
Ma lui non ti fa mai un regalo...non ti coccola...non ti dà attenzioni....
E tu di adegui...poverino è stanco...lavora molto, impegni, impacci...poverino non mi regala niente perchè siamo in difficoltà economiche...poverino...

Un brutto giorno scopri che.
1) Per un'altra ci sta l'anello di diamanti.
2) Ci stanno montagne di spese per motel
3) Tu pensavi che era al lavoro invece se la spassava.

A sto punto tu capisci di essere stata per lui...una serva!
O una cagnolina di un padrone...

Che fai?

E' diverso invece quando tuo marito è sempre stato per te il migliore compagno che tu potessi desiderare...e scopri che ogni tanto insomma...na pompinara va a trovarlo...no?

Per esempio tu scopri che con te...musi duri, e mai una parola...
Con l'altra sorrisi, chiacchere, intesa...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Sono tante le dinamiche voglio dire...

Ma ovvio tu potevi pensarci prima...
Ohi sto marito qua mi tratta come na vecchia ciabatta: in dov'è il suo amore? 
Non c'è.
Bon non voglio stare con una persona del genere.
Lo lascio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se venissero prima di tutto ti daresti una regolata perché sai bene che perderesti la loro stima se sapessero in minima parte come ti comporti.
> per dire una cosa originale "il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi".
> *e ricordati che devi morire, lothar*



mo' se lo segna!


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> I traditori saranno anche codardi che non hanno il coraggio delle proprie azioni, ma pure i traditi eh, prima di riprendere in mano la propria vita... aspettano sempre che sia l'altro a redimersi. E se di redimersi non ne avesse proprio voglia? Ve lo tenete lo stesso?


NO!


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO!


Quindi se dovessi scoprire un ulteriore tradimento di tua moglie chiederesti la separazione?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> NO!


Mi associo


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mo' se lo segna!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi scoprire un ulteriore tradimento di tua moglie chiederesti la separazione?


SI.


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se tu lo chiami rigirare la frittata allora si ma solo perche cerco sempre di vedere le cose da piu punti di vista...
> Concordo che nn è la stessa cosa ....
> 
> Poi nn mi sembra che Chiara paragonasse niente è partito dal fatto della storia del malessere ...
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che nella situazione attuale Marco continui a farsi del male e ho già detto che se mi trovassi nella sua situazione io non ce la farei più a stare con mia moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mo' se lo segna!


come ti ho scritto ho 2 amici che fanno la chemio,e 'un'altro, per la stessa cosa se ne andato il 31.12,si lo so potrei essere sotto terra,anzi no cenere,tra tre mesi,e quindi non perdo tempo e faccio quello che mi piace.

Forumisti io di figli ne ho due ,uno maggiorenne ,l'altro fra qualche mese,ma credetemi,le separazioni li segnano,ne ho un esempio vicinissimo..Marco e'uomo coraggioso e forte e li vuole proteggerre.Poi capisco se dice alla prossima non perdono.........scusate seguo poco e in fretta...con il loro''amico''che stava imboscato con sua moglie come e finita??


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come ti ho scritto ho 2 amici che fanno la chemio,e 'un'altro, per la stessa cosa se ne andato il 31.12,si lo so potrei essere sotto terra,anzi no cenere,tra tre mesi,*e quindi non perdo tempo e faccio quello che mi piace.
> 
> *Forumisti io di figli ne ho due ,uno maggiorenne ,l'altro fra qualche mese,ma credetemi,le separazioni li segnano,ne ho un esempio vicinissimo..Marco e'uomo coraggioso e forte e li vuole proteggerre.Poi capisco se dice alla prossima non perdono.........scusate seguo poco e in fretta...con il loro''amico''che stava imboscato con sua moglie come e finita??


per altri proprio per questo le priorità diventano quelle che hanno uno  spessore ben diverso.
punti di vista


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

*M71*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema e' che tutti sti traditi fanno i soloni e parlano di cose che non conoscono,oppure dell'altra faccia del tradimento,sentendosi depositari della verita'danno consigli sbagliati.Marco non ascoltarli.
> Cosa volete sapere delle telefonate segrete,di incontri folli,del guardarsi sempre intorno,alle volte mi sembra di essere un poliziotto della scorta..e quello al semaforo cosa ha da guardare..oddio e'chi e'??e la rivista dell'auto quando lei scende?un capello lo trovi sempre....la tensione,l'apprensione...la serenita'che ti da solo vederla...
> Non sapete un cazzo,ma giudicate.......provate e poi dopo si,giudicate.
> State consigliando a Marco il male dei suoi figli....lui ora ricambia..vanno sul 2-2 e palla al centro


Perchė tu pensi di sapere cosa prova chi ama e crede di essere amato in un rapporto duraturo e poi si ritrova con il proprio uomo che se la fa con una p solo perché il parrocchetto vola quando lei lo chiama? chi tradisce é senza palle, senza coraggio, senza valori. Puoi farti le migliori .....con la tua amante, ma senza per questo costringere chi ti ama ad avere una sofferenza atroce che non scomparirà mai. prova tu a fare il cornuto! Prova tu a perdere la fiducia nella vita! La vita è una ruota che gira...mai giudicare il dolore degli altri, specialmente se non hanno scelto loro di patire una delusione immensa....e poi...i deboli trovano sempre una scusa, e chi tradisce x me non è altro che un debole incapace di affrontare la vita lealmente!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perchė tu pensi di sapere cosa prova chi ama e crede di essere amato in un rapporto duraturo e poi si ritrova con il proprio uomo che se la fa con una p solo perché il parrocchetto vola quando lei lo chiama? chi tradisce é senza palle, senza coraggio, senza valori. Puoi farti le migliori .....con la tua amante, ma senza per questo costringere chi ti ama ad avere una sofferenza atroce che non scomparirà mai. prova tu a fare il cornuto! Prova tu a perdere la fiducia nella vita! La vita è una ruota che gira...mai giudicare il dolore degli altri, specialmente se non hanno scelto loro di patire una delusione immensa....e poi...i deboli trovano sempre una scusa, e chi tradisce x me non è altro che un debole incapace di affrontare la vita lealmente!




Cumulo di cazzate utente non registrato..senza offesa.Per tradire serve proprio il contrario,perche' se sei pauroso e scupoloso,finisce in un casino,non sto a ripetere perche'romperei le palle,i casini che implica.Ancora piu'palle servono per mantenere una discreta relazione anche a casa,sesso piu'o meno identico..etc...
Dolore?puo'darsi ma prima bisogna essere scoperti. fidati di me,per 7 o 8 casi letti qua'dentro altri 700 vanno a buon fine,tutti i giorni...lo so benissimo


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si comportano cosi' perche' li si lascia fare,sanno che quel povero/a cornuto/a stara' li per vari motivi: per amore,paura,crisi di identita' e per  i figli (la peggior scusa che ci sia ).
> Il fatto di avere figli è l'aggravante del tradimento,ma mentre andavano a zonzo a far veddere le parti intime dei figli non gli fregava un piffero,quindi che ora Marco debba pensare e prendersi questa scimmia mostruosa sul groppone perche' ha dei figli lo trovo assurdo!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Rispondo a te blu ed anche a tesla
Queste sono le vostre opinioni.
Fatene tesoro, perchè è quello che voi pensate.


----------



## francisco71 (28 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> È proprio così. Ad esempio oggi mia figlia mi ha chiamato in disparte e mi ha chiesto cos'è successo tra me e la mamma perchè si è accorta che litighiamo spesso e molte volte sente la mamma piangere..
> Ho cercato di spiegarle che ci sono dei problemi, ma niente di diverso da ciò che è successo ai genitori di tanti suoi amici e che comunque io e la mamma saremo sempre al fianco suo e di suo fratello.
> Ma vi posso assicurare che mi sono sentito morire... E in quel momento ammetto di aver provato un sincero disprezzo verso mia moglie


Caro Marco,
mia figlia al secondo per cosi dire tentativo lo ha scoperto, parlando con lei l'unico sentimento chiaro e delineato era il terrore che io e sua madre ci separassimo, mia moglie forse e arrivata al fondo del barile e adesso sta provando a risalire, diciamo che io mi sento in stand by e a chiunque ti dica che stare assieme per i figli sarebbe la cosa piu sbagliata io rispondo che se la coppia si riprende e l'amore vero pure lo sforzo sara la miglior medicina per il futuro loro una sorta di rinascita nella quale credere quando saranno adulti piuttosto che semplicemente ripetere gli sbagli dei propi padri


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumulo di cazzate utente non registrato..senza offesa.Per tradire serve proprio il contrario,perche' se sei pauroso e scupoloso,finisce in un casino,non sto a ripetere perche'romperei le palle,i casini che implica.Ancora piu'palle servono per mantenere una discreta relazione anche a casa,sesso piu'o meno identico..etc...
> Dolore?puo'darsi ma prima bisogna essere scoperti. fidati di me,*per 7 o 8 casi letti qua'dentro altri 700 vanno a buon fine,tutti i giorni...lo so benissimo*


Secondo me la percentuale è un pò eccessiva...1% solamente scopre di essere tradito. Se verament è cosi io, come già detto altre volte, sono dell'idea che al tradito in fondo va bene cosi e allora dove sta il problema?

Solamente secondo me è difficile non accorgersi che qualcosa non va. Tu stesso Lothar dici che tua moglie sospetta...se veramente volesse non ci metterebbe molto.

Per quanto invece afferma l'utente non registrato...non sono tutte un cumulo di cazzate . 
Diciamo che tu ti focalizzi sul fatto di riuscire a gestire la cosa che sicuramente è fatica. Lui sul fatto che non sei leale con tua moglie.
E comunque noi non possiamo sapere com'è essere un traditore ma tu non credo sappia cosa vuol dire essere cornuto.


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come ti ho scritto ho 2 amici che fanno la chemio,e 'un'altro, per la stessa cosa se ne andato il 31.12,si lo so potrei essere sotto terra,anzi no cenere,tra tre mesi,e quindi non perdo tempo e faccio quello che mi piace.


proprio per questo motivo c'è da tenersi ben stretto il calore e la propria famiglia, che sono l'unico sostegno.
meglio buttare tutto nel cesso e poi ritrovarsi soli?


@claudio, non ho capito il significato del tuo post; il perdono verso tua moglie lo comprendo benissimo, anch'io la prima volta ho perdonato, ma la recidività mi sembra eccessiva.
una madre dev'essere un'esempio oltre che uno dei due pesi sulla bilancia


----------



## Carola (28 Novembre 2011)

io forse dovrei stare zitta pochè ho tradito
ho tradito un uomo che mi ama
che ha sbagliato ma mi ama
Ma so che mi ama lo sento nonostante i suoi limiti sbagli 
E mi sento una merda inutile
 Non potrei essere una traditrice seriale 
Ma so che mi ama e sento di + questo amore forse ora che mi sono allontanata cic redete?
Èm risbucato fuori solo ora? C’era prima e non me ne accorgevo? O la mia lontananza ha riacceso mio marito?

Ora la ns situzione era complicata da una lontananza di anni
Io qui con 3 bimbi sola
Voi non so come eravate messi
Felici..o no

La cosa grave è che nel mio cuore ora c’è posto anche x quest altra persona
Desidero il suo bene
Provo cmq del sentimento per lui
E ora gestire tutto questo è un casino
Mi chiederete come sia possibile
Me lo chiedo pure io
Temo di essermi un po’ innamorata inutile negarmelo

Non so come sia per tua moglie ma spero sia solo sesso
Sarebbe + gestibile
Io ora ricaccio dentro quello che provo x l’altro x salvare la mia famiglia
 amo mio marito ma l'altro mi manca 
possibile? 
c'è una sbandata da parte di etrambi e da parte di entrambi la volontà di fermarci
stando male però...


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Secondo me la percentuale è un pò eccessiva...1% solamente scopre di essere tradito. Se verament è cosi io, come già detto altre volte, sono dell'idea che al tradito in fondo va bene cosi e allora dove sta il problema?
> 
> Solamente secondo me è difficile non accorgersi che qualcosa non va. Tu stesso Lothar dici che tua moglie sospetta...se veramente volesse non ci metterebbe molto.
> 
> ...


Ma proprio questo è il bello di confrontarsi con Lothar, no? avere il suo punto di vista, così incredibilmente lontano dal mio, mi è molto più utile per capire di un confronto con una persona che vive la mia stessa situazione. Lui è il traditore, bisogna solo stare attenti a non confonderlo con il proprio traditore. Non serve a nulla cazziare Lothar, è utile invece ascoltarlo, almeno per me.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Secondo me la percentuale è un pò eccessiva...1% solamente scopre di essere tradito. Se verament è cosi io, come già detto altre volte, sono dell'idea che al tradito in fondo va bene cosi e allora dove sta il problema?
> 
> Solamente secondo me è difficile non accorgersi che qualcosa non va. Tu stesso Lothar dici che tua moglie sospetta...se veramente volesse non ci metterebbe molto.
> 
> ...


ù

sospetta perche'in questo paesino di m....mi dipingono come belzebu'..infatti sai cosa ti dico Niko.mica metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedelta',appena sposato per un bel pezzo ho continuato a fare il single,e ogni tanto nel corso degli anni mi ha messo la pulce...se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato meritato.
Hai ragione Niko e'proprio vero,io non ti capisco,e tu non capisci me,ovvio. bisognerebbe scambiarci i..fardelli che abbiamo sulle spalle,purtroppo e'vero sai,quella dei traditori e'isola felice,non pensiamo ai casini,che provochiamo.
Ma il punto e'questo....qualsiasi traditore,nel momento in qui ci pensa smette di tradire,quindi basta non pensarci e via.
E come quando in autostrada demolisco i limiti..mica penso alla Gallardo in divisa che potrebbe sbucarmi nelllo specchietto..in 5 secondi...se no andrei piano..


----------



## Niko74 (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> sospetta perche'in questo paesino di m....mi dipingono come belzebu'..infatti sai cosa ti dico Niko.*mica metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedelta'*,appena sposato per un bel pezzo ho continuato a fare il single,e ogni tanto nel corso degli anni mi ha messo la pulce...se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato meritato.
> Hai ragione Niko e'proprio vero,io non ti capisco,e tu non capisci me,ovvio. bisognerebbe scambiarci i..fardelli che abbiamo sulle spalle,purtroppo e'vero sai,quella dei traditori e'isola felice,non pensiamo ai casini,che provochiamo.
> ...


Io la mano sul fuoco non la metto più su nulla tranne che me stesso


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> sospetta perche'in questo paesino di m....mi dipingono come belzebu'..infatti sai cosa ti dico Niko.mica metterei la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedelta',appena sposato per un bel pezzo ho continuato a fare il single,e ogni tanto nel corso degli anni mi ha messo la pulce...se l'avesse fatto sarebbe stato meritato.
> Hai ragione Niko e'proprio vero,io non ti capisco,e tu non capisci me,ovvio. bisognerebbe scambiarci i..fardelli che abbiamo sulle spalle,purtroppo e'vero sai,quella dei traditori e'isola felice,non pensiamo ai casini,che provochiamo.
> ...


spesso ti scappano queste ù repentine.
hai qualche tremore agli arti...reumatismi?
riguardati e copriti in questo rigido inverno


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso ti scappano queste ù repentine.
> hai qualche tremore agli arti...reumatismi?
> riguardati e copriti in questo rigido inverno


ma dài...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: me lo stai devastando...:rotfl::rotfl: ogni giorno gliene trovi una:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso ti scappano queste ù repentine.
> hai qualche tremore agli arti...reumatismi?
> riguardati e copriti in questo rigido inverno


ahahahaah e'vero.....ma chi l'ha messa la u??inverno.....e lui che mi deve temere,non mi fa paura niente


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaah e'vero.....ma chi l'ha messa la u??inverno.....e lui che mi deve temere,non mi fa paura niente


 io delle ù non ne so niente , giuro!
qualcuno ti vuol sabotare, son invidiosi


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

*M71*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumulo di cazzate utente non registrato..senza offesa.Per tradire serve proprio il contrario,perche' se sei pauroso e scupoloso,finisce in un casino,non sto a ripetere perche'romperei le palle,i casini che implica.Ancora piu'palle servono per mantenere una discreta relazione anche a casa,sesso piu'o meno identico..etc...
> Dolore?puo'darsi ma prima bisogna essere scoperti. fidati di me,per 7 o 8 casi letti qua'dentro altri 700 vanno a buon fine,tutti i giorni...lo so benissimo


Sono una donna e non ho avuto tempo x registrarmi...sono capitata x caso in questo sito xchè ho scoperto il tradim di mio marito (vedi quello che ho scritto a Marco) e ho digitato la parola nel motore di ricerca. Il cumulo di cazzate che pensi che io dica, non sono altro che le spade conficcate nel mio cuore, nella mia anima, nella mia autostima....per aver dedicato decenni ad un uomo che non merita di essere chiamato uomo....se tradisci per amore allora lascia libero chi non ami più perché non sei onnipotente e non hai nessun diritto su tua moglie, se tradisci x sesso bè allora che dire.... Mi auguro che tu non possa scoprire mai che anche tua moglie mentre era con te faceva colazione in altri bar e poi tornava a casa e ti portava un cornetto....perchè potrebbe essere molto amaro il sapore che ti resta in bocca, e solo allora potresti capire come muore dentro una persona tradita......


----------



## Simy (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io delle ù non ne so niente , giuro!
> qualcuno ti vuol sabotare, son invidiosi


se non sbaglio c'era qualcuno che gli aveva rubato lo scudo spaziale.....  ....... forse MK???? :sonar:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono una donna e non ho avuto tempo x registrarmi...sono capitata x caso in questo sito xchè ho scoperto il tradim di mio marito (vedi quello che ho scritto a Marco) e ho digitato la parola nel motore di ricerca. Il cumulo di cazzate che pensi che io dica, non sono altro che le spade conficcate nel mio cuore, nella mia anima, nella mia autostima....per aver dedicato decenni ad un uomo che non merita di essere chiamato uomo....se tradisci per amore allora lascia libero chi non ami più perché non sei onnipotente e non hai nessun diritto su tua moglie, se tradisci x sesso bè allora che dire.... Mi auguro che tu non possa scoprire mai che anche tua moglie mentre era con te faceva colazione in altri bar e poi tornava a casa e ti portava un cornetto....perchè potrebbe essere molto amaro il sapore che ti resta in bocca, e solo allora potresti capire come muore dentro una persona tradita......



Io penso proprio di arrivare dalla luna 
Cioè nn ho vissuto tutta questa tragedia .
se una persona si riduce cosi male ma perché ricominciare...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono una donna e non ho avuto tempo x registrarmi...sono capitata x caso in questo sito xchè ho scoperto il tradim di mio marito (vedi quello che ho scritto a Marco) e ho digitato la parola nel motore di ricerca. Il cumulo di cazzate che pensi che io dica, non sono altro che le spade conficcate nel mio cuore, nella mia anima, nella mia autostima....per aver dedicato decenni ad un uomo che non merita di essere chiamato uomo....se tradisci per amore allora lascia libero chi non ami più perché non sei onnipotente e non hai nessun diritto su tua moglie, se tradisci x sesso bè allora che dire.... Mi auguro che tu non possa scoprire mai che anche tua moglie mentre era con te faceva colazione in altri bar e poi tornava a casa e ti portava un cornetto....perchè potrebbe essere molto amaro il sapore che ti resta in bocca, e solo allora potresti capire come muore dentro una persona tradita......



Ciao!io non conosco la tua storia,ti ha tradito per amore o per sesso??'Concordo sai..io se amassi mai un'altra,me ne andrei,gia'scritto.... non capisco quelli che vanno avanti 4anni al motel.Per sesso..per novita'..ci puo'stare,metto in conto di diventare beccastro anch'io...ma vedi si tratta di carattere.
Una persona a me molto stretta a seguito in auto la moglie,vedendola scendere dall'auto e baciare appassionatamente l'altro...poveretto la reazione che ha avuto e'stata di rimettere l'anima....io mica farei cosi'...


----------



## tesla (28 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> E come quando in autostrada demolisco i limiti..mica penso alla Gallardo in divisa che potrebbe sbucarmi nelllo specchietto..in 5 secondi...se no andrei piano..



e non pensarci è saggio secondo te? cioè, quando ti arrivano 7242793875398573958347 euro di multa cosa pensi di te, che sei wolverine o un povero bantù che non ha messo in preventivo una cosa *ovvia*?
di fatto, io preferisco stare dal lato della barricata di quelli che ci pensano prima, piuttosto che ammettere di essere una cogliona dopo




lunapiena ha detto:


> Io penso proprio di arrivare dalla luna
> Cioè nn ho vissuto tutta questa tragedia .
> se una persona si riduce cosi male ma perché ricominciare...


la luna è poco secondo me, ci sono galassie infinitamente più lontane


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io delle ù non ne so niente , giuro!
> qualcuno ti vuol sabotare, son invidiosi


e'il Conte perche'mi invidia il fatto di essere cercato da tante forumiste......in priv...ovvio...ahahaa Minerva cosa sei....


----------



## lothar57 (28 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> e non pensarci è saggio secondo te? cioè, quando ti arrivano 7242793875398573958347 euro di multa cosa pensi di te, che sei wolverine o un povero bantù che non ha messo in preventivo una cosa *ovvia*?
> di fatto, io preferisco stare dal lato della barricata di quelli che ci pensano prima, piuttosto che ammettere di essere una cogliona dopo
> 
> 
> ...


non penso niente Tesla,semplicemente so come gabbare il tutor...ma lo faccia solo se non ne posso fare a meno,perche'noin e'una bella cosa farlo...l'unico rischio e'appunto l'auto non in livrea..
io penso sempre prima...mi metto spesso nella testa degli altri per farfe meglio di loro,ma nelle storie extra casa no...se lo voglio continuare a fare


----------



## Marco71 (28 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Marco a quanto pare i 40 anni sono un capolinea....abbiamo la stessa età e stiamo vivendo la stessa sofferenza. Anche io ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con la mia amica piu' intima, nonchè collega di lavoro, nonchè moglie del suo socio, nonchè testimone delle loro nozze e non ti dico quanti altri nonchè....3 anni fa mi hanno registrato per sbaglio un loro incontro in segreteria. E mi hanno fatto credere entrambi -giurando e spergiurando sulle persone piu' care-che ero in errore, che avevo le allucinazioni, che avevo interpretato male i loro discorsi.....abbiamo continuato a lavorare insieme, fare vacanze insieme, festeggiare le ricorrenze insieme...battesimi, cresime, comunioni dei nostri figli. Ho sempre pensato di essere cattiva a dubitare di loro, sono arrivata a prendere psicofarmaci per non ossessionare piu' mio marito perchè nel frattempo spesso gli parlavo e gli manifestavo i miei dubbi. Ma tra noi non c'era crisi, a vederci sembravamo la famiglia piu' felice di questo mondo! Ed anche io mi ero convinta di questo....quando capitava il discorso lui mi interrompeva e diceva che da quel messaggio non avevo più fiducia in lui ed ero una persona che vedeva tutto in malafede. Ebbene, quando si dice il destino....quando quel veleno ormai faceva parte del mio sangue, perchè goccia a goccia mi veniva iniettato ogni giorno e venivo manipolata ben benino (visto che conoscevano tutto di me, orari, spostamenti e pensieri) qualcuno mi ha dato tra le mani un cell dal quale sono venuti fuori i loro messaggi...di una squallidità stravolgente, da donna non avrei mai pensato che si potesse arrivare a tanto....ti starai chiedendo "ma questa invece di rispondere al mio post...mi racconta cosa le è successo?" L'ho fatto solo per farti sapere che ti capisco, che provo il tuo dolore, la tua disperazione, il tuo senso di impotenza, la voglia di spaccare il mondo, di scappare lontano da chi ti ha ucciso l'anima. E l'ha buttata per terra e ci ha camminato sopra. E continua a farlo mentendo ancora.....è difficile pensare ad un nuovo inizio, almeno per ora....ma nel frattempo bisogna ripartire da qualcosa. Io non so da cosa, ma già condividere con chi puo' capire il mio stato d'animo puo' essere un inizio. Buona fortuna Marco, che la vita prima o poi ti possa donare la presenza di una donna che ti ami davvero, e non ti divida con nessuno ;-)


Ti ringrazio tantissimo per aver condiviso con me la tua sofferenza.
Soprattutto grazie per l'ultima frase, il miglior augurio che potessi aspettarmi...
Ovviamente ricambio con tutto il cuore


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


Mi dispiace, perchè è risaputo che sei una bella persona, ma in questi frangenti non serve un granchè esserlo. 
Ricordo la prima volta che postasti e il mio consiglio era ed è lo stesso, (sono stato tradito anch'io) per poter ricostruire devi prima demolire tutto, prendere coraggio a piene mani, e separarti, i figli sono solo l'alibi, il gancio a cui appigliarti perchè non hai il coraggio di fare una scelta tanto difficile. I figli crescono più velocemente di quanto tu possa immaginare, e non è bello nemmeno per loro vedere i propri genitori ridursi così, fosse anche solo vivere nell' indifferenza. E' invece probabile (a me è successo) che la tua signora si renda conto di aver fatto una gran cazzata, e ti chiederà lei di provare a ripartire.
Senza considerare che (separandoti) hai dalla tua parte due opzioni.


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...



Chiara, non so se mi risponderai, ma vorrei avere un'idea più precisa di come sei tu.
Tu ti consideri un lothar al femminile come impostazione e come comportamenti?
Oppure, i tuoi sono tradimenti sentimentali o pseudo-sentimentali?
Insomma, in parole povere: ti piace scopare per il solo gusto di farlo?
Tengo a dire che non faccio e mai farò moralismi su nessuno (per quello che te ne può fregare), perché ognuno di noi ha quel grande dono del libero arbitrio da usare in base a ciò che gli dice la propria coscienza.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Chi stabilisce quanto degna è una madre?
> 
> Chi stabilisce quanto bene sta un figlio con la propria *madre?
> Nemmeno io riesco a stabilire quanto mia figlia sta bene con me...e ce l'ho da dieci anni!
> ...


la madre stessa...infatti tu hai molti dubbi in questo senso


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la madre stessa...infatti tu hai molti dubbi in questo senso


pensavo piuttosto il figlio 
Avere dei dubbi lo trovo positivo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> pensavo piuttosto il figlio
> Avere dei dubbi lo trovo positivo.


sì, si dice così e in parte è ovvio che chi non ne ha mai è un cretino.
ma è bene avere anche delle certezze soprattutto se si ha in mano la vita di chi hai messo al mondo; certamente non si tratta di verità tascabili ma di solidità e maturità in grado di fornire esempio nella distinzione del bene e del male , primo insegnamento di vita che spetta ad un genitore.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io penso proprio di arrivare dalla luna
> Cioè nn ho vissuto tutta questa tragedia .
> se una persona si riduce cosi male ma perché ricominciare...


Scusa Luna ma tu che relazione avevi? cioè convivente o sposata e da quanto tempo, se posso chiedere?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, si dice così e in parte è ovvio che chi non ne ha mai è un cretino.
> ma è bene avere anche delle certezze soprattutto se si ha in mano la vita di chi hai messo al mondo; certamente non si tratta di verità tascabili ma di solidità e maturità *in grado di fornire esempio nella distinzione del bene e del male , primo insegnamento di vita che spetta ad un genitore*.


In via del tutto generale, non sto pesando a Chiara..

Anche i mafiosi tirano su i figli. Questo per dire in fin dei conti, per quanto tu sia marcio dentro, un sistema di valori, per quanto sballati, li fornisci. Per farlo, semplicemente vivi, e i figli ti osservano e imitano o prendono le distanze. Un genitore, per il solo fatto di esserlo, è già un esempio.

il difficile è fornire i mezzi necessari a che il figlio costruisca la sua serenità e la sua fiducia in se stesso. Qua sì che i dubbi mi attanagliano ogni istante. Mi passano quando guardo gli occhi ridenti di mia figlia al momento


----------



## Massone (29 Novembre 2011)

poiche' state parlando di figli vorrei aprire una parentesi(

quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie nei giorni a seguire durante i litigi lei si preucupava moltissimo principalmente di non fare capire niente ai figli di quello che era successo perche? "----------------------------------------"


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Luna ma tu che relazione avevi? cioè convivente o sposata e da quanto tempo, se posso chiedere?


Sposata   da 14 anni e addirittura  con lo stesso uomo da 23 anni ...
In questo periodo anche abbastanza felicemente 
Pensato di lasciarlo una volta sola a gennaio di quest'anno per mille motivi delusa tante volte 
Da li ho capito che le delusioni derivavano dal fatto che mi facevo io delle aspettative che poi alla fine nn erano le sue 
Tradita forse una volta dico forse perche sapevo che si vedeva con  un'amica mai approfondito perche in quel periodo avevo cose piu importanti da risolvere ....abbiamo parlato ma personalmente a me nn piacciono  le discussioni poi lascio piena liberta d'azione in tutto nn mi sembra giusto reprimere niente di quello che un'altra persona vuole fare ...
Pensato di tradirlo nn fino a qualche tempo fa...
Tradito fisicamente  nn ancora ma solo perche come ho gia detto per certe cose devi essere sereno se nn vuoi casini e soprattutto nn vuoi essere beccato ...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la madre stessa*...infatti tu hai molti dubbi in questo senso



Non ho capito sei tu stessa medesima che decidi di essere degna ??


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In via del tutto generale, non sto pesando a Chiara..
> 
> *Anche i mafiosi tirano su i figli*. *Questo per dire in fin dei conti, per quanto tu sia marcio dentro, un sistema di valori, per quanto sballati, li fornisci. Per farlo, semplicemente vivi, e i figli ti osservano e imitano o prendono le distanze. Un genitore, per il solo fatto di esserlo, è già un esempio.
> 
> *il difficile è fornire i mezzi necessari a che il figlio costruisca la sua serenità e la sua fiducia in se stesso. Qua sì che i dubbi mi attanagliano ogni istante. Mi passano quando guardo gli occhi ridenti di mia figlia al momento


dovevo forse specificare che si parlava di un esempio positivo?
occorre razzolare come si predica e rimanere nelle regole di base che danno quella stabilità che occorre per costruire la serenità e fiducia di cui parli.
perché l'amore non basta


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cumulo di cazzate utente non registrato..senza offesa.Per tradire serve proprio il contrario,perche' se sei pauroso e scupoloso,finisce in un casino,non sto a ripetere perche'romperei le palle,i casini che implica.Ancora piu'palle servono per mantenere una discreta relazione anche a casa,sesso piu'o meno identico..etc...
> Dolore?puo'darsi ma prima bisogna essere scoperti. fidati di me,per 7 o 8 casi letti qua'dentro altri 700 vanno a buon fine,tutti i giorni...lo so benissimo


lothar, sai che ci vuole per tradire ? te lo dico subito, ci vuole un bell'uomo, ci vuole saper scherzare, e poi sai che ci vuole ? un'altra bellissima cosa, la dico o non lo dico lothar ? uhmm... si la dico.
Ci vuole non avere palle!! quelle palle che fanno appunto l'uomo, l'UOMO in generale intendiamoci, perchè fino a prova contraria non è andare a cercare la trombata che rende la persona viva e vera.
La persona viva è quella che sa mostrare se stesso a tutti!! e quando costui/costei ha la capacità di stare in mezzo alla società e capire che tutto quello che dice o scrive corrisponde alla sua identità alla sua vera luce senza bisogno di nascondere nulla, allora si!! allora puoi dire che sei un uomo.

E se non fossi stato chiaro,a tutti quelli che cercano il tradimento, posso solo dire una cosa, che quando si sentono grandi perchè sono riusciti a conquistare, grandi non lo sono, non lo sono perchè tradire/prendere in giro è facilissimo, ma parlare dialogare accettare piangere ridere VIVERE da uomini, quello è difficile, ed è quello che deve far sentire importanti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito sei tu stessa medesima che decidi di essere degna ??


e chi altro?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> poiche' state parlando di figli vorrei aprire una parentesi(
> 
> quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie nei giorni a seguire durante i litigi lei si preucupava moltissimo principalmente di non fare capire niente ai figli di quello che era successo perche? "----------------------------------------"


ehehe e quando ti rispondono ?


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> lothar, sai che ci vuole per tradire ? te lo dico subito, ci vuole un bell'uomo, ci vuole saper scherzare, e poi sai che ci vuole ? un'altra bellissima cosa, la dico o non lo dico lothar ? uhmm... si la dico.
> Ci vuole non avere palle!! quelle palle che fanno appunto l'uomo, l'UOMO in generale intendiamoci, perchè fino a prova contraria non è andare a cercare la trombata che rende la persona viva e vera.
> La persona viva è quella che sa mostrare se stesso a tutti!! e quando costui/costei ha la capacità di stare in mezzo alla società e capire che tutto quello che dice o scrive corrisponde alla sua identità alla sua vera luce senza bisogno di nascondere nulla, allora si!! allora puoi dire che sei un uomo.
> 
> *E se non fossi stato chiaro,a tutti quelli che cercano il tradimento, posso solo dire una cosa, che quando si sentono grandi perchè sono riusciti a conquistare, grandi non lo sono, non lo sono perchè tradire/prendere in giro è facilissimo, ma parlare dialogare accettare piangere ridere VIVERE da uomini, quello è difficile, ed è quello che deve far sentire importanti.*



Meditate traditori...meditate....
Quello che ha scritto Claudio è di una verità sconvolgente.
Bravissimo!!
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sposata   da 14 anni e addirittura  con lo stesso uomo da 23 anni ...
> In questo periodo anche abbastanza felicemente
> Pensato di lasciarlo una volta sola a gennaio di quest'anno per mille motivi delusa tante volte
> Da li ho capito che le delusioni derivavano dal fatto che mi facevo io delle aspettative che poi alla fine nn erano le sue
> ...


*
*

Scusa Lunapiena, mi incuriosisci: perché hai voglia di tradirlo? 
Per provare anche tu a saltare quel fosso così adrenalizzante (a detta di chi lo fa) o per disamore nei confronti di tuo marito?
O forse per metterti alla prova?
Sono solo le ipotesi che mi vengono in mente dalla lettura del tuo post


----------



## M71 (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao!io non conosco la tua storia,ti ha tradito per amore o per sesso??'Concordo sai..io se amassi mai un'altra,me ne andrei,gia'scritto.... non capisco quelli che vanno avanti 4anni al motel.Per sesso..per novita'..ci puo'stare,metto in conto di diventare beccastro anch'io...ma vedi si tratta di carattere.
> Una persona a me molto stretta a seguito in auto la moglie,vedendola scendere dall'auto e baciare appassionatamente l'altro...poveretto la reazione che ha avuto e'stata di rimettere l'anima....io mica farei cosi'...


ti pare che se avessi le risposte starei qui a strizzarmi l'anima? non so perchè lo ha fatto....ora è con me e cerca di riconquistarmi, ma si puo' perdonare una "caduta" perchè è umano, ma la perseveranza non lo so.....tu scrivi "io mica farei cosi" perchè tu forse interpreti la parte dell'altro...ma non credere che un'amante abbia il dono della fedeltà, perchè se lo fa con te lo farà di sicuro con qualcun altro senza tanti sensi di colpa. A volte voi uomini vi fate letteralmente fregare dalle donne...occhio!!! ne ho conosciuta una che è una mantide religiosa...tutti ci cascano con lei e lei se li gioca tutti come meglio le pare per riempire il suo ego e il suo bisogno "d'amore" chiamiamolo cosi per non essere volgari con loro, e come si stanca di uno passa all'attacco con un altro. Passando sopra al fatto che puo' essere impegnato e avere famiglia. Tu mi insegni una cosa Lothar, mi insegni che bisogna pensare a se stessi e mai a chi ci sta intorno. Io purtoppo non conoscevo questo sentimento, ma mi sono svegliata e adesso imparo anche io. Ma non faro' mai del male a nessuno, e quando vorro' trasgredire lo faro' per me stessa, liberando chi mi aspetta a casa......
Se hai due minuti ascolta questa canzone, e scopri cosa sente chi subisce un tradimento
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jtfF8_KaHY
ps comunque mi state aiutando in questo periodo di m. tra poco mi iscrivo anch'io, cosi non mi chiamate piu' utente non registrato


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2011)

M71 ha detto:


> A volte voi uomini vi fate letteralmente fregare dalle donne...occhio!!! ne ho conosciuta una che è una mantide religiosa...tutti ci cascano con lei e lei se li gioca tutti come meglio le pare per riempire il suo ego e il suo bisogno "d'amore" chiamiamolo cosi per non essere volgari con loro, e come si stanca di uno passa all'attacco con un altro. Passando sopra al fatto che puo' essere impegnato e avere famiglia.


 E a volte noi donne ci facciamo fregare dagli uomini... no? Le mantidi, le mantidi esistono, ma se stai con un uomo che si fa divorare da una mantide... il problema è tuo no? Potresti diventare mantide anche tu... a me personalmente non fa sugo collezionare uomini come trofei di caccia, a te?


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> poiche' state parlando di figli vorrei aprire una parentesi(
> 
> quando scoprii il tradimento di mia moglie nei giorni a seguire durante i litigi lei si preucupava moltissimo principalmente di non fare capire niente ai figli di quello che era successo perche? "----------------------------------------"


E te lo domandi? Ussignur. Ha tradito te non i vostri figli.


----------



## ciliegina (29 Novembre 2011)

M71 ha detto:


> ti pare che se avessi le risposte starei qui a strizzarmi l'anima? non so perchè lo ha fatto....ora è con me e cerca di riconquistarmi, ma si puo' perdonare una "caduta" perchè è umano, ma la perseveranza non lo so.....tu scrivi "io mica farei cosi" perchè tu forse interpreti la parte dell'altro...ma non credere che un'amante abbia il dono della fedeltà, perchè se lo fa con te lo farà di sicuro con qualcun altro senza tanti sensi di colpa. A volte voi uomini vi fate letteralmente fregare dalle donne...occhio!!! ne ho conosciuta una che è una mantide religiosa...tutti ci cascano con lei e lei se li gioca tutti come meglio le pare per riempire il suo ego e il suo bisogno "d'amore" chiamiamolo cosi per non essere volgari con loro, e come si stanca di uno passa all'attacco con un altro. Passando sopra al fatto che puo' essere impegnato e avere famiglia. Tu mi insegni una cosa Lothar, mi insegni che bisogna pensare a se stessi e mai a chi ci sta intorno. Io purtoppo non conoscevo questo sentimento, ma mi sono svegliata e adesso imparo anche io. Ma non faro' mai del male a nessuno, e quando vorro' trasgredire lo faro' per me stessa, liberando chi mi aspetta a casa......
> Se hai due minuti ascolta questa canzone, e scopri cosa sente chi subisce un tradimento
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jtfF8_KaHY
> ps comunque mi state aiutando in questo periodo di m. tra poco mi iscrivo anch'io, cosi non mi chiamate piu' utente non registrato


Una delle prime cose che ho imparato qui è che vero che ci sono donne che si prostituiscono gratuitamente, ma sono gli uomini che scelgono di seguirle. E il problema è nostro, di noi mogli, che ci troviamo vicino uno sconosciuto.


----------



## ciliegina (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E te lo domandi? Ussignur. Ha tradito te non i vostri figli.


Non sono molto d'accordo: mio marito per fare quelli che erano i suoi begli affari, ha menato dietro anche i figli. Purtroppo chi tradisce colpisce tutti, con la differenza che il traditore sa di far soffrire il compagno, e si illude di riuscire a gestire la situazione nei confronti dei bambini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo: mio marito per fare quelli che erano i suoi begli affari, ha menato dietro anche i figli. Purtroppo chi tradisce colpisce tutti, con la differenza che il traditore sa di far soffrire il compagno, e si illude di riuscire a gestire la situazione nei confronti dei bambini.


Ohi Ciliegina come stai?


----------



## ciliegina (29 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ohi Ciliegina come stai?


Bene, grazie. Le cose vanno, tra bassissimi e bassi.


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo: mio marito per fare quelli che erano i suoi begli affari, *ha menato dietro anche i figli.* Purtroppo chi tradisce colpisce tutti, con la differenza che il traditore sa di far soffrire il compagno, e si illude di riuscire a gestire la situazione nei confronti dei bambini.


Cosa significa "ha menato dietro"?


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa significa "ha menato dietro"?


credo "ha preso in giro"


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

M71 ha detto:


> ti pare che se avessi le risposte starei qui a strizzarmi l'anima? non so perchè lo ha fatto....ora è con me e cerca di riconquistarmi, ma si puo' perdonare una "caduta" perchè è umano, ma la perseveranza non lo so.....tu scrivi "io mica farei cosi" perchè tu forse interpreti la parte dell'altro...ma non credere che un'amante abbia il dono della fedeltà, perchè se lo fa con te lo farà di sicuro con qualcun altro senza tanti sensi di colpa. A volte voi uomini vi fate letteralmente fregare dalle donne...occhio!!! ne ho conosciuta una che è una mantide religiosa...tutti ci cascano con lei e lei se li gioca tutti come meglio le pare per riempire il suo ego e il suo bisogno "d'amore" chiamiamolo cosi per non essere volgari con loro, e come si stanca di uno passa all'attacco con un altro. Passando sopra al fatto che puo' essere impegnato e avere famiglia. Tu mi insegni una cosa Lothar, mi insegni che bisogna pensare a se stessi e mai a chi ci sta intorno. Io purtoppo non conoscevo questo sentimento, ma mi sono svegliata e adesso imparo anche io. Ma non faro' mai del male a nessuno, e quando vorro' trasgredire lo faro' per me stessa, liberando chi mi aspetta a casa......
> Se hai due minuti ascolta questa canzone, e scopri cosa sente chi subisce un tradimento
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jtfF8_KaHY
> ps comunque mi state aiutando in questo periodo di m. tra poco mi iscrivo anch'io, cosi non mi chiamate piu' utente non registrato


Daiiiiiiiiii ma perche'cerchi una canzone cosi' triste?????????il ''lui''della canzone non credo possa esistere,almeno io a parlare di notte con l'altra non mi vedo..stai tranquilla,non ti rodere,pensa positivo.
Se sia o meno fedele mi interessa zero,spero lo sia mia moglie.
Si bisogna essere egoisti e fregarsene di tutti,a essere buoni non si va avanti.
Forza iscriviti che aspetti ancora??


----------



## ciliegina (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cosa significa "ha menato dietro"?


HA TRASCURATO


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> HA TRASCURATO



Grazie, è espressione dialettale? Mi dettagli meglio il trascurare i vostri figli per l'amante? Se vuoi ovviamente.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> lothar, sai che ci vuole per tradire ? te lo dico subito, ci vuole un bell'uomo, ci vuole saper scherzare, e poi sai che ci vuole ? un'altra bellissima cosa, la dico o non lo dico lothar ? uhmm... si la dico.
> Ci vuole non avere palle!! quelle palle che fanno appunto l'uomo, l'UOMO in generale intendiamoci, perchè fino a prova contraria non è andare a cercare la trombata che rende la persona viva e vera.
> La persona viva è quella che sa mostrare se stesso a tutti!! e quando costui/costei ha la capacità di stare in mezzo alla società e capire che tutto quello che dice o scrive corrisponde alla sua identità alla sua vera luce senza bisogno di nascondere nulla, allora si!! allora puoi dire che sei un uomo.
> 
> E se non fossi stato chiaro,a tutti quelli che cercano il tradimento, posso solo dire una cosa, che quando si sentono grandi perchè sono riusciti a conquistare, grandi non lo sono, non lo sono perchè tradire/prendere in giro è facilissimo, ma parlare dialogare accettare piangere ridere VIVERE da uomini, quello è difficile, ed è quello che deve far sentire importanti.


Caro Claudio le cose complicate non sono per tutti,perche'''gestire''due donne non e'affato semplice.ma molto faticoso.E infatti e'la risposta che do all'altra quando fa la ''presunta gelosa''..
Non e'per niente facile,ci vogliono mille astuzie con l'una e con l'altra,aggiungo che loro non sono l'unico pensiero,debbo anche lavorare e molto.
E tu dici che uno senza palle riesce??no amico,la sera del primo incontro viene sgamato.
Se permetti io penso di avere fatto una cosa importante,non alla portata di nessun mio coetaneo,e ne sono molto fiero,e ti diro'di piu'non me vanto con nessuno,non la sa neanche il mio migliore amico


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Claudio le cose complicate non sono per tutti,perche'''gestire''due donne non e'affato semplice.ma molto faticoso.E infatti e'la risposta che do all'altra quando fa la ''presunta gelosa''..
> Non e'per niente facile,ci vogliono mille astuzie con l'una e con l'altra,aggiungo che loro non sono l'unico pensiero,debbo anche lavorare e molto.
> E tu dici che uno senza palle riesce??no amico,la sera del primo incontro viene sgamato.
> *Se permetti io penso di avere fatto una cosa importante,non alla portata di nessun mio coetaneo,e ne sono molto fiero,*e ti diro'di piu'non me vanto con nessuno,non la sa neanche il mio migliore amico


----------



## ciliegina (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Grazie, è espressione dialettale? Mi dettagli meglio il trascurare i vostri figli per l'amante? Se vuoi ovviamente.


Io ne faccio sempre una questione di trasporto, di presenza emotiva, anche se molte volte mancava anche quella fisica. Giocava con i bambini, ma perchè in quei momenti non aveva, purtroppo per lui, altri impegni ufficiali che lo allontanassero da noi e che gli dessero la possibilità di vedersi con lei. Faceva tutto senza partecipazione, senza sorridere, senza divertirsi con i figli, senza mettere loro e non se stesso al centro del mondo (i suoi padroni erano PC e cellulare)
Anche a me capita di essere stanca e di essere un po' più fredda nei confronti dei bambini, ma ogni giorno cerco di essere coinvolta dalle loro piccole cose, fosse anche una stronzata di cartone. Quando ho scoperto mio marito, la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato guardare un cd con il maschietto e poi mi ha detto "Da quanto tempo non lo facevo" .


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


ti ho invornita dolce Simy???be'vedi ne conosco un'altro,ne ha dieci piu' di ma.ma ha il Ferrarino,x1 suv,l200 pkup,e spende un sacco di soldi..io no...


fiero....meglio soddisfatto...e'un'obbiettivo raggiunto...


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti ho invornita dolce Simy???be'vedi ne conosco un'altro,ne ha dieci piu' di ma.ma ha il Ferrarino,x1 suv,l200 pkup,e spende un sacco di soldi..io no...
> 
> 
> fiero....meglio soddisfatto...e'un'obbiettivo raggiunto...


no è che non ho capito quale sarebbe la cosa importante per cui andare fieri:

tradire tua moglie
tradire senza essere beccato
tradire senza dover fare troppi regali all'amante
tradire senza innamorarsi
................ e poi perchè dici che "non è alla portata di nessun tuo coetaneo?"  ......e l'obiettivo raggiunto?????


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no è che non ho capito quale sarebbe la cosa importante per cui andare fieri:
> tradire tua moglie
> tradire senza essere beccato
> tradire senza dover fare troppi regali all'amante
> ...


Cara Simy non credo che siano tanti i 54enni ad avere un'amante di 28,questo per me e'importante,l'ho voluta e ottenuta.che era poi il mio obbiettivo....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Claudio le cose complicate non sono per tutti,perche'''gestire''due donne non e'affato semplice.ma molto faticoso.E infatti e'la risposta che do all'altra quando fa la ''presunta gelosa''..
> Non e'per niente facile,ci vogliono mille astuzie con l'una e con l'altra,aggiungo che loro non sono l'unico pensiero,debbo anche lavorare e molto.
> E tu dici che uno senza palle riesce??no amico,la sera del primo incontro viene sgamato.
> Se permetti io penso di avere fatto una cosa importante,non alla portata di nessun mio coetaneo,e ne sono molto fiero,e ti diro'di piu'non me vanto con nessuno,non la sa neanche il mio migliore amico


Quando ho scritto sopra, ho scritto per esperienza diretta, ciò vuol dire che anche io potrei farmi un'amante, e ti dirò è facilissimo! facilissimo "prendere in giro la moglie" e facilissimo prendere in giro l'amante,altro esempio? io dalla sicilia sono partito per incontrare una donna, una donna del bergamasco, e dove ero per mia moglie ? ero ad una fiera di motociclette! 
lothar non ho mai tradito, e sono fierissimo di questo! nonostante tutti i miei malesseri passati e dei problemi che avevo in famiglia sono stato coerente con quello che è la mia natura.

Ripeto essere uomini è quello che prima ho scritto a te come risposta. ( Ma rimane comunque convinzione mia, mica voglio convincere nessuno)


----------



## stellacadente (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Simy non credo che siano tanti i 54enni ad avere un'amante di 28,*questo per me e'importante,*l'ho voluta e ottenuta.che era poi il mio obbiettivo....


ciao Lothar...una curiosità sul grassetto: perchè è importante x te? non voglio fare indagini "psicologiche" sia chiaro...è solo una mia curiosità in qualità di facente parte della categoria "traditi" ...E' importante perchè ti pompa l'autostima (scusa il termine ma credo che renda l'idea) ? perchè ti regala l'illusione di tornare indietro nel tempo? perchè ti fa sentire migliore dei tuoi coetanei? ....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ciao Lothar...una curiosità sul grassetto: perchè è importante x te? non voglio fare indagini "psicologiche" sia chiaro...è solo una mia curiosità in qualità di facente parte della categoria "traditi" ...E' importante perchè ti pompa l'autostima (scusa il termine ma credo che renda l'idea) ? perchè ti regala l'illusione di tornare indietro nel tempo? perchè ti fa sentire migliore dei tuoi coetanei? ....


Bellissima domanda!! si perchè si legge spesso che, il tradimento avvenga per i motivi che noi tutti conosciamo ( o crediamo di conoscere) ma poi quando diventa seriale ?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Scusa Lunapiena, mi incuriosisci: perché hai voglia di tradirlo?
> Per provare anche tu a saltare quel fosso così adrenalizzante (a detta di chi lo fa) o per disamore nei confronti di tuo marito?
> ...



Io amo mio marito ovvio a modo mio nel senso nn nello stesso modo in cui qui si indende la parola amore che viene associata molto alla parola fede ed essendo una persona che nn ha fede per me la parola amore ha un altro significato..
 E partito con l'idea di capire come ci si sente a tradire quindi ho cominciato a conoscere uomini traditori prima dal vivo ma non con lo scopo do scopare ,hahahah,solo per capire perche tradiscono perche sono alla ricerca di avventure e via cosi, poi via chat perche è un  metodo molto piu veloce di conoscere gente ed è un metodo molto meno pericoloso insomma diciamo che molti uomini gia se ti apparti piu di una volta con loro pensano che tu ci
 stai ..Poi ho conosciuto quest'uomo che fin dall'inizio è stato diverso ,per me intendo,da tutti gli altri mi ha fatto capire in parte quello che volevo capire nel senso che ho capito la teoria ora pero voglio anche fare qualche
 guida ....ahahaha...


----------



## T71 (29 Novembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Una delle prime cose che ho imparato qui è che vero che ci sono donne che si prostituiscono gratuitamente, ma sono gli uomini che scelgono di seguirle. E il problema è nostro, di noi mogli, che ci troviamo vicino uno sconosciuto.


infatti....vedo che mi comprendi....dopo una vita con lui è difficile capire chi sia quello vero e qual'è la bufala.....perchè per guardare avanti bisogna identificarlo. Delle marionette mascherate, che corrono dietro ad una t. io non so che farmene....ecco perchè mi sto rodendo l'anima come dice Lothar...perchè se sapessi di piu'....lo manderei a f.....,.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E a volte noi donne ci facciamo fregare dagli uomini... no? Le mantidi, le mantidi esistono, ma se stai con un uomo che si fa divorare da una mantide... il problema è tuo no? Potresti diventare mantide anche tu... a me personalmente non fa sugo collezionare uomini come trofei di caccia, a te?


Pensa

Una mantide si pappa il conte...
Il conte poi è là che ride e lei è lì agonizzante e piange...
Mi fa chi sei tu?
Io?
Presto detto donna...io sono Asmodeo...
Hai finito di fare la mantide!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

M71 ha detto:


> ti pare che se avessi le risposte starei qui a strizzarmi l'anima? non so perchè lo ha fatto....ora è con me e cerca di riconquistarmi, ma si puo' perdonare una "caduta" perchè è umano, ma la perseveranza non lo so.....tu scrivi "io mica farei cosi" perchè tu forse interpreti la parte dell'altro...ma non credere che un'amante abbia il dono della fedeltà, perchè se lo fa con te lo farà di sicuro con qualcun altro senza tanti sensi di colpa. A volte voi uomini vi fate letteralmente fregare dalle donne...occhio!!! ne ho conosciuta una che è una mantide religiosa...tutti ci cascano con lei e lei se li gioca tutti come meglio le pare per riempire il suo ego e il suo bisogno "d'amore" chiamiamolo cosi per non essere volgari con loro, e come si stanca di uno passa all'attacco con un altro. Passando sopra al fatto che puo' essere impegnato e avere famiglia. Tu mi insegni una cosa Lothar, mi insegni che bisogna pensare a se stessi e mai a chi ci sta intorno. Io purtoppo non conoscevo questo sentimento, ma mi sono svegliata e adesso imparo anche io. Ma non faro' mai del male a nessuno, e quando vorro' trasgredire lo faro' per me stessa, liberando chi mi aspetta a casa......
> Se hai due minuti ascolta questa canzone, e scopri cosa sente chi subisce un tradimento
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jtfF8_KaHY
> ps comunque mi state aiutando in questo periodo di m. tra poco mi iscrivo anch'io, cosi non mi chiamate piu' utente non registrato


Ma sei gai triste e ascolti ancora musica triste voglio sperare che la scelta dei film sia un po piu allegra ....


----------



## T71 (29 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio tantissimo per aver condiviso con me la tua sofferenza.
> Soprattutto grazie per l'ultima frase, il miglior augurio che potessi aspettarmi...
> Ovviamente ricambio con tutto il cuore


grazie Marco....hai visto che putiferio hai scatenato? A quanto pare siamo tutti piu' interessati alla sofferenza piu' che alle cose belle....ma io nella sofferenza ho scoperto questo forum e non ti nascondo che parlare un po' qui mi sta aiutando a distrarmi qualche momento. Per questo mi sono iscritta, lo reputo un piccolo passo verso il mio "me". prima non l'avrei mai fatto, devota com'ero, ma in fondo che faccio di male? condivido i miei stati d'animo con chi non mi conosce...e che è imparziale....buona vita Marco, spero di rileggerti presto ma con uno smile a fine messaggio....


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei gai triste e ascolti ancora musica triste voglio sperare che la scelta dei film sia un po piu allegra ....


e chi ce l'ha la voglia di guardare la tv....la musica l'ascolto mentre lavoro in sottofondo....


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Simy non credo che siano tanti i 54enni ad avere un'amante di 28,questo per me e'importante,l'ho voluta e ottenuta.che era poi il mio obbiettivo....


si infatti! ma io non me la prendo con te...ma con la 28enne che ha bisogno di una chat per trovarsi un uomo!!!!!! 
....ma tanto sai come la penso su questa cosa!


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e chi ce l'ha la voglia di guardare la tv....la musica l'ascolto mentre lavoro in sottofondo....



Male dovresti trovarla la voglia e se nn di guardare la tv di qualsiasi altra cosa in modo da nn restare fissa sui soliti pensieri ...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chi altro?


allora supponiamo che sia cosi su che parametri ci si deve  basare per arrivare a questa conclusione...
Non lo so c'è un test da fare ogni tot di tempo..


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si infatti! ma io non me la prendo con te...ma con la 28enne che ha bisogno di una chat per trovarsi un uomo!!!!!!
> ....ma tanto sai come la penso su questa cosa!


Eh lo so Simy...che invidi da morire questa ragazza...
Ma il Principe Lothar ha un ciccio solo e con quello fa quel che può...come tutti noi...
Diman Cialis e Viagra 
recheran le ore!


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> allora supponiamo che sia cosi su che parametri ci si deve basare per arrivare a questa conclusione...
> Non lo so c'è un test da fare ogni tot di tempo..


no, solo la propria coscienza


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> ciao Lothar...una curiosità sul grassetto: perchè è importante x te? non voglio fare indagini "psicologiche" sia chiaro...è solo una mia curiosità in qualità di facente parte della categoria "traditi" ...E' importante perchè ti pompa l'autostima (scusa il termine ma credo che renda l'idea) ? perchè ti regala l'illusione di tornare indietro nel tempo? perchè ti fa sentire migliore dei tuoi coetanei? ....


Ciao Stella...e'di moda dire ''mi rimetto in gioco''...io la trovo frase cretina e ambigua..l'autostima io l'ho gia'a mille,difetto o pregio non so,il tempo neanche,e migliore degli amici neppure.
E'importante conquistare un'obbiettivo,nel lavoro e nella vita....avevo quell'idea,e ho ottenuto quello che volevo.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh lo so Simy...che invidi da morire questa ragazza...
> Ma il Principe Lothar ha un ciccio solo e con quello fa quel che può...come tutti noi...
> Diman Cialis e Viagra
> recheran le ore!


ohhh grande mona quella e'roba che usi tu....io non ho mai avuto bisogno di niente amico.
Poi te l'ho detto...se la tu moglie,prova,poi dice ma....Conte io ho sempre creduto che tu fossi...invece........
ahahahhahah...

Simy non sa che il mondo e'strano....quando torni Conte ti faccio vedere le 2 foto salvate nel mio pc,contatti chat..non belle ma favolose,eppure erano li',sul sito,non ho mai capito il perche'.

La mia donna2 dice che ha la fila....pero'chissa perche'continua ad andare in chat...gia' detto 1000 volte di piantarla..ma sai come e'...


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto sopra, ho scritto per esperienza diretta, ciò vuol dire che anche io potrei farmi un'amante, e ti dirò è facilissimo! facilissimo "prendere in giro la moglie" e facilissimo prendere in giro l'amante,altro esempio? io dalla sicilia sono partito per incontrare una donna, una donna del bergamasco, e dove ero per mia moglie ? ero ad una fiera di motociclette!
> l*othar non ho mai tradito, e sono fierissimo di questo! nonostante tutti i miei malesseri passati e dei problemi che avevo in famiglia sono stato coerente con quello che è la mia natura.*
> 
> Ripeto essere uomini è quello che prima ho scritto a te come risposta. ( Ma rimane comunque convinzione mia, mica voglio convincere nessuno)




Claudio, infatti devi esserne fiero!
Un chiarimento, se puoi: dici di essere stato coerente con quella che è la tua natura. Allora ritieni di essere persona fedele per natura, non per principi che possiedi, in quel caso la tua fedeltà sarebbe imposta da te stesso per mantenere fede ai tuoi stessi valori.
Se così è, riuscirci diventa un'impresa difficile, ma la persona che ce la fa è anche più meritevole.
O forse è un insieme di cose....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, infatti devi esserne fiero!
> Un chiarimento, se puoi: dici di essere stato coerente con quella che è la tua natura. Allora ritieni di essere persona fedele per natura, non per principi che possiedi, in quel caso la tua fedeltà sarebbe imposta da te stesso per mantenere fede ai tuoi stessi valori.
> Se così è, riuscirci diventa un'impresa difficile, ma la persona che ce la fa è anche più meritevole.
> O forse è un insieme di cose....


Impossibile risponderti con sincerità, e non perchè io non voglio risponderti,( la risposta sta dentro me) a questa domanda posso risponderti così, ma ripeto chissà se è vero. Credo che, si! la mia natura sia quella di avere rispetto in primis ( mizzeca spero l'ho scritto giusto) per me! poi per chi mi sta accanto quindi in questo caso per mia moglie, e poi per tutte quelle persone esterne che avrebbero potuto ricevere del male da atteggiamenti miei sbagliati ( parlo di tradimento chiaramente, e per tradimento non intendo soltanto sesso tra un uomo ed una donna, ma intendo anche la scoperta dell'adulterio dei figli dei parenti e di tutte quelle persone sconosciute che non centrano nulla con le cazzate che io avrei potuto commettere) comunque io credo che, per natura sono per come mi descrivo, coadiuvato anche dalla mia infanzia, nota bene potevo dire dall'insegnamento che ho avuto dalla mia infanzia e quindi dalla famiglia, ma la mia infanzia invece è stata una crescita ehm.... lasciamo perdere.....


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ohhh grande mona quella e'roba che usi tu....io non ho mai avuto bisogno di niente amico.
> Poi te l'ho detto...se la tu moglie,prova,poi dice ma....Conte io ho sempre creduto che tu fossi...invece........
> ahahahhahah...
> 
> ...


Ma io lo so che il mondo è strano.... ....... ed è bello proprio perchè è vario! 

Cmq Lothar secondo me se queste strafighe devono cercarsi un uomo in chat è perchè hanno l'autostima sotto i piedi (secondo me) ....io non ho mai avuto bisogno di una chat per farmi una scopata :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh lo so Simy...che invidi da morire questa ragazza...
> Ma il Principe Lothar ha un ciccio solo e con quello fa quel che può...come tutti noi...
> Diman Cialis e Viagra
> recheran le ore!


sai che invidia!  ma ti pare che io possa andare a letto con uno che ha l'età di mio padre! 
ma per favore................. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> meglio soddisfatto...e'un'obbiettivo raggiunto...


si beh, anche fare la cacca è un obiettivo


----------



## Tubarao (29 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> si beh, anche fare la cacca è un obiettivo


A volte un'esigenza


----------



## Zuberman (29 Novembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A volte un'esigenza


Anche un piacere.


----------



## tesla (29 Novembre 2011)

anche una rottura


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, solo la propria coscienza


Basta lo devo dire!!! sei mitica.. anzi di più


----------



## Zuberman (29 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> anche una rottura


Eh....se non hai tempo....


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Stella...e'di moda dire ''mi rimetto in gioco''...io la trovo frase cretina e ambigua..l'autostima io l'ho gia'a mille,difetto o pregio non so,il tempo neanche,e migliore degli amici neppure.
> E'importante conquistare un'obbiettivo,nel lavoro e nella vita....avevo quell'idea,e ho ottenuto quello che volevo.


lothar.... stavolta non hai risposto sinceramente, e non è da te.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che invidia!  ma ti pare che io possa andare a letto con uno che ha l'età di mio padre!
> ma per favore................. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Simy lo so mi odierai!! 

auahahahahaahaah lothar ti sta sfidando!!!!  io al tuo posto le farei vedere bene con chi ha a che fare


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che invidia!  ma ti pare che io possa andare a letto con uno che ha l'età di mio padre!
> ma per favore................. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
[video=youtube;PtbW7zYmYfM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtbW7zYmYfM[/video]


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Simy lo so mi odierai!!
> 
> auahahahahaahaah lothar ti sta sfidando!!!! io al tuo posto le farei vedere bene con chi ha a che fare


Ma lui lo sa perfettamente con chi ha a che fare


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lui lo sa perfettamente con chi ha a che fare


Si lo so.. col balcone  ed i fiori ?


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Novembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Male dovresti trovarla la voglia e se nn di guardare la tv di qualsiasi altra cosa in modo da nn restare fissa sui soliti pensieri ...


Parli come una che ci ė passata e che sa le risposte....ma in questo momento è impossibile x me non pensarci. Se poi tu sai dove abbiamo il tastino del reset magari me lo dici xchè preferirei stare bene invece di incasinarmi nel mio dolore. Forse tra qualche tempo anche io parlerò come te, magari quando avrò metabolizzato tutte le cose che mi appaiono di continuo come in un film. Forse rinascerò e sarò cinica e spietata non so...me lo auguro tanto, forse nella vita si soffre di meno....


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si lo so.. col balcone  ed i fiori ?


NON IN QUEL SENSO!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> NON IN QUEL SENSO!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...poi si diceva davanzale...
Ma simy...fa la sborona perchè sa che Lothar è lontano e poi ha il cane che la difende...
Ma non sa cosa potrebbe combinare il Lotharone con la sua alfona!
[video=youtube;ILISgpH978Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILISgpH978Q[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (29 Novembre 2011)

Lo sdruma


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...poi si diceva davanzale...
> Ma simy...fa la sborona perchè sa che Lothar è lontano e poi ha il cane che la difende...
> Ma non sa cosa potrebbe combinare il Lotharone con la sua alfona!
> [video=youtube;ILISgpH978Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILISgpH978Q[/video]


io mi so difendere da sola!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA...poi si diceva davanzale...
> Ma simy...fa la sborona perchè sa che Lothar è lontano e poi ha il cane che la difende...
> Ma non sa cosa potrebbe combinare il Lotharone con la sua alfona!
> [video=youtube;ILISgpH978Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILISgpH978Q[/video]


In terrronia si dice balcone


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Impossibile risponderti con sincerità, e non perchè io non voglio risponderti,( la risposta sta dentro me) a questa domanda posso risponderti così, ma ripeto chissà se è vero. Credo che, si! la mia natura sia quella *di avere rispetto in primis ( mizzeca spero l'ho scritto giusto) per me! poi per chi mi sta accanto quindi in questo caso per mia moglie, *e poi per tutte quelle persone esterne che avrebbero potuto ricevere del male da atteggiamenti miei sbagliati ( parlo di tradimento chiaramente, e per tradimento non intendo soltanto sesso tra un uomo ed una donna, ma intendo anche la scoperta dell'adulterio dei figli dei parenti e di tutte quelle persone sconosciute che non centrano nulla con le cazzate che io avrei potuto commettere) comunque io credo che, per natura sono per come mi descrivo, coadiuvato anche dalla mia infanzia, nota bene potevo dire dall'insegnamento che ho avuto dalla mia infanzia e quindi dalla famiglia, ma la mia infanzia invece è stata una crescita ehm.... lasciamo perdere.....




Aiuto!! 
Mio marito allora di che razza è? 
Lui non solo mantiene il rispetto per se stesso (anzi, forse forse, il conseguimento di un obiettivo del genere gli crea un mucchio di soddisfazione, alla lothar), ma non vede cosa c'entri tutto ciò col rispetto per me moglie.
Basta che la cosa resti nascosta....se così è che male mi potrebbe fare?
....Tanto è solo e soltanto sesso.


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aiuto!!
> Mio marito allora di che razza è?
> Lui non solo mantiene il rispetto per se stesso (anzi, forse forse, il conseguimento di un obiettivo del genere gli crea un mucchio di soddisfazione, alla lothar), ma non vede cosa c'entri tutto ciò col rispetto per me moglie.
> Basta che la cosa resti nascosta....se così è che male mi potrebbe fare?
> ....Tanto è solo e soltanto sesso.


ma sei ironica?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei ironica?


Non credo.
 Rispondo domani ora devo andare...


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Parli come una che ci ė passata e che sa le risposte....ma in questo momento è impossibile x me non pensarci. *Se poi tu sai dove abbiamo il tastino del reset magari me lo dici xchè preferirei stare bene invece di incasinarmi nel mio dolore. Forse tra qualche tempo anche io parlerò come te, magari quando avrò metabolizzato tutte le cose che mi appaiono di continuo come in un film.* Forse rinascerò e sarò cinica e spietata non so...me lo auguro tanto, forse nella vita si soffre di meno....




Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei ironica?


No, perché?
Sto solo riportando grosso modo il punto di vista di chi vive con me.
Sono semplicemente obiettiva.
E mio marito è semplicemente onesto perché riesce a dire le cose come stanno, dalla parte di chi tradisce.
Lui sa che io voglio così: la fredda e spietata verità, anche lui ha imparato a conoscermi e sa che la posso reggere.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io lo so che il mondo è strano.... ....... ed è bello proprio perchè è vario!
> 
> Cmq Lothar secondo me se queste strafighe devono cercarsi un uomo in chat è perchè hanno l'autostima sotto i piedi (secondo me) ....io non ho mai avuto bisogno di una chat per farmi una scopata :mrgreen:



come la tua Roma sabato....0 -2 cara...

allora una e'psicanalista...e l'autostima la vende
l'altra ha barca in Riviera con capitano e marinaio...ahahha altro che mancanza di autostima.sono separate e non cercano una botta e via,ma storie vere e proprie.
touche'


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come la tua Roma sabato....0 -2 cara...
> 
> allora una e'psicanalista...e l'autostima la vende
> l'altra ha barca in Riviera con capitano e marinaio...ahahha altro che mancanza di autostima.sono separate e non cercano una botta e via,ma storie vere e proprie.
> touche'


Ma stai parlando delle tue amanti?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma stai parlando delle tue amanti?


no spiegavo a Simy che non e'vero che in chat ci sono solo povere sfigate..e dicevo al Conte che quando viene gli faccio vedere le foto,cosi'giudica..che roba che erano


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no spiegavo a Simy che non e'vero che in chat ci sono solo povere sfigate..e dicevo al Conte che quando viene gli faccio vedere le foto,cosi'giudica..che roba che erano


Ma anche le tue amanti vengono dalle chat, o sbaglio? Si riconosce una povera sfigata dalla foto?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Novembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma anche le tue amanti vengono dalle chat, o sbaglio? Si riconosce una povera sfigata dalla foto?


l'attuale si...con le 2 tipe ci avevo parlato al cell un sacco di volte,simpatiche,intelligenti,grande cultura.....peccato


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, perché?
> Sto solo riportando grosso modo il punto di vista di chi vive con me.
> Sono semplicemente obiettiva.
> *E mio marito è semplicemente onesto *perché riesce a dire le cose come stanno, dalla parte di chi tradisce.
> Lui sa che io voglio così: la fredda e spietata verità, anche lui ha imparato a conoscermi e sa che la posso reggere.


un po' surreale ma capisco il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
> Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...


Hai scritto un post bellissimo...Bellissimo!
Come mi sono ritrovato tutto quanto!
Vorrei aggiungere un valore che io conte non ho mai perso: LA SPERANZA.
Proprio scoprire che niente mi fa più paura! Mi ha fatto sentire più forte.
Ma una cosa te la dico...per quante brutte persone io abbia incontrato...credimi...le anime belle che ho incontrato...hanno di gran lunga compensato quelle brutte!

Per il resto: i figli delle tenebre sono più scaltri dei figli della luce.
Il mondo è di chi se lo prende!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no spiegavo a Simy che non e'vero che in chat ci sono solo povere sfigate..e dicevo al Conte che quando viene gli faccio vedere le foto,cosi'giudica..che roba che erano


No niente foto...
Non si fanno ste cose...
Siamo uomini di classe no?


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Novembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> ........ e scopro che i due piccioncini .....si trovano qualche volta di notte nello studio di lui quando lei mi diceva che usciva con le amiche.
> 
> .................. e la trovo di sera imboscata con lui.
> 
> ...


Certo che lei e' bugiarda e recidiva.
Il peggior tipo di fedifraga...
Non vorrei essere cosi' drastico ma un bel calcio nel sedere e' quello che merita !
E' l'unica soluzione se non vuoi soffrire ancora.


.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Novembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Certo che lei e' bugiarda e recidiva.
> Il peggior tipo di fedifraga...
> Non vorrei essere cosi' drastico ma un bel calcio nel sedere e' quello che merita !
> E' l'unica soluzione se non vuoi soffrire ancora.
> ...


OT....Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> OT....Ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


Ciaooo mitco conte !!!!!
ti trovo in forma !!!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Aiuto!!
> Mio marito allora di che razza è?
> Lui non solo mantiene il rispetto per se stesso (anzi, forse forse, il conseguimento di un obiettivo del genere gli crea un mucchio di soddisfazione, alla lothar), ma non vede cosa c'entri tutto ciò col rispetto per me moglie.
> Basta che la cosa resti nascosta....se così è che male mi potrebbe fare?
> ....Tanto è solo e soltanto sesso.


Uhm.... faccio finta di non capire ( che magari è vero) e mi astengo dal rispondere, rileggiti la tua risposta forse non è quello che pensavi e quindi scritto male? perchè se il senso che ho colto nelle tue righe corrisponde a quello che ho capito, tuo marito non ci fa una bella figura.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
> Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...


Per chi ha tradito rilegga più volte quello che Diletta ha scritto, perchè quello che lei ha scritto, nella realtà viene amplificato mille volte in più


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come la tua Roma sabato....0 -2 cara...
> 
> allora *una e'psicanalista*...e l'autostima la vende
> *l'altra ha barca in Riviera con capitano e marinaio*...ahahha altro che mancanza di autostima.sono separate e non cercano una botta e via,ma storie vere e proprie.
> touche'


Lothar io resto della mia idea...non serve nè essere psicanalista nè tanto meno avere barca con capitano per avere autostima da vendere! 

io ovviamente parlo per me....e ti dico che non cercherei mai una storia in chat!


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Uhm.... faccio finta di non capire ( che magari è vero) e mi astengo dal rispondere, rileggiti la tua risposta forse non è quello che pensavi e quindi scritto male? perchè se il senso che ho colto nelle tue righe corrisponde a quello che ho capito, tuo marito non ci fa una bella figura.



Claudio, tu hai capito bene come ho capito io.
Non è questione di farci bella o brutta figura: lui mi ha fatto partecipe della sua mentalità. E' anche molto probabile che si sia comportato al meglio in tutti questi anni di matrimonio, come afferma di continuo, ma quello che ho scritto è il suo modo di pensare, indipendentemente da come ha agito.
Per lui il vero tradimento è quello sentimentale, quello fisico non lo considera neanche tale.
Comunque, Claudio, è una impostazione abbastanza tipica di un certo tipo di uomo, che non è neanche in via di estinzione, solo che io non sapevo che lui appartenesse a quella "categoria".
Lo so ora.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio, tu hai capito bene come ho capito io.
> Non è questione di farci bella o brutta figura: lui mi ha fatto partecipe della sua mentalità. E' anche molto probabile che si sia comportato al meglio in tutti questi anni di matrimonio, come afferma di continuo, ma quello che ho scritto è il suo modo di pensare, indipendentemente da come ha agito.
> Per lui il vero tradimento è quello sentimentale, quello fisico non lo considera neanche tale.
> Comunque, Claudio, è una impostazione abbastanza tipica di un certo tipo di uomo, che non è neanche in via di estinzione, solo che io non sapevo che lui appartenesse a quella "categoria".
> Lo so ora.


Posso supporre una cosa che magari è sbagliata? 

Non è che invece tuo marito, ha fatto sua questa idea perchè ha capito di sbagliare e si è trovata una falsa motivazione per poterti chiedere scusa ?


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai scritto un post bellissimo...Bellissimo!
> Come mi sono ritrovato tutto quanto!
> Vorrei aggiungere un valore che io conte non ho mai perso: LA SPERANZA.
> Proprio scoprire che niente mi fa più paura! Mi ha fatto sentire più forte.
> ...




Caro conte,
quello che hai scritto è consolante, al momento il mio essere in "stand-by" mi fa stare in sospeso e anche il valore della speranza è un po' nebuloso.
Ora mi limito ad osservare, ma i miei sensi si sono comunque acuiti e questo mi piace. 
Comincio a riavvertire il fremito della vita, a prescindere....   
Ed era ora!


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Certo che lei e' bugiarda e recidiva.
> Il peggior tipo di fedifraga...
> Non vorrei essere cosi' drastico ma un bel calcio nel sedere e' quello che merita !
> E' l'unica soluzione se non vuoi soffrire ancora.
> ...



Anche secondo me,posso capire l'errore di un' esperienza non vissuta,di due fette di salame che annebbiano la vista,di manipolatori abili della mente femminile come incantatori di serpi.
Ma questa donna, a me, non convince tanto e neppure i suoi pianti.
Altra cosa,scusa,ma come cazzo si fa a piangere sapendo benissimo che i figli ti possono sentire ?!!
Stai attento è una serpe ragazzo,scappa è il tuo momento d'oro.




ciao blu


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Posso supporre una cosa che magari è sbagliata?
> 
> Non è che invece tuo marito, ha fatto sua questa idea perchè ha capito di sbagliare e si è trovata una falsa motivazione per poterti chiedere scusa ?



Questo è per lui motivo di giustificazione, ma proprio perché non è pentito della cosa in sé, ma di come l'abbia gestita.
Ed è convinto quando dice che chi soffre di sensi di colpa non deve tradire, perché non è adatto a farlo. Starebbe male lui e farebbe soffrire chi gli sta accanto (magari per la confessione fatta per pulirsi la coscienza).
Questo è ciò che pensa il mio uomo, un uomo capace però di grandi slanci d'amore per me.
Un uomo difficile....


----------



## ciliegina (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo è per lui motivo di giustificazione, ma proprio perché non è pentito della cosa in sé, ma di come l'abbia gestita.
> Ed è convinto quando dice che chi soffre di sensi di colpa non deve tradire, perché non è adatto a farlo. Starebbe male lui e farebbe soffrire chi gli sta accanto (magari per la confessione fatta per pulirsi la coscienza).
> Questo è ciò che pensa il mio uomo, un uomo capace però di grandi slanci d'amore per me.
> Un uomo difficile....


Scusami, ma io non ho capito se tuo marito continua a tradire, ma solo per sesso oppure se è stato sgamato e non ha sensi di colpa.


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Scusami, ma io non ho capito se tuo marito continua a tradire, ma solo per sesso oppure se è stato sgamato e non ha sensi di colpa.




E' stato sgamato, di qui è cominciato un percorso fatto di dialoghi e confidenze totali. Da qui è emerso tutto quanto.
E' stato sconvolgente vederlo come un perfetto sconosciuto, ma anche interessante scoprirlo, non lo nego.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' stato sgamato, di qui è cominciato un percorso fatto di dialoghi e confidenze totali. Da qui è emerso tutto quanto.
> E' stato sconvolgente vederlo come un perfetto sconosciuto, ma anche interessante scoprirlo, non lo nego.


Anche tuo marito è un porco dichiarato?
Mi fa morire sta espressione...:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche tuo marito è un porco dichiarato?
> Mi fa morire sta espressione...:carneval:



Ebbene sì, è stata una autodichiarazione !


----------



## Circe (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
> Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...


si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti....hai ragione lo sto provando anche io....man mano che passano i giorni mi sento piu' dura. Bellissimo commento Diletta, davvero.....


----------



## Circe (30 Novembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E a volte noi donne ci facciamo fregare dagli uomini... no? Le mantidi, le mantidi esistono, ma se stai con un uomo che si fa divorare da una mantide... il problema è tuo no? Potresti diventare mantide anche tu... a me personalmente non fa sugo collezionare uomini come trofei di caccia, a te?


per ora non ci ho mai pensato...ma visto che si diventa ciniche mai dire mai ;-)


----------



## Diletta (30 Novembre 2011)

lacrima 71 ha detto:


> si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti....hai ragione lo sto provando anche io....man mano che passano i giorni mi sento piu' dura. Bellissimo commento Diletta, davvero.....



Grazie per il commento positivo!
Ma perché non apri un thread tutto tuo?

P.s.:  sì, hai ragione: mai dire mai


----------



## contepinceton (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, è stata una autodichiarazione !


Gli mando la tessera del club?
C'è la donnina nuda in cima eh?:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
> Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...



Bello questo post..

Ma prima della mazzata la pensavi anche cosi??


----------



## Marco71 (30 Novembre 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> un bel calcio nel sedere e' quello che merita !
> E' l'unica soluzione se non vuoi soffrire ancora.


In effetti sono sempre più convinto di seguire questa strada. 
Ne soffrirò, starò male, ma alla lunga sará meglio per tutti, me compreso.


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*...*



Marco71 ha detto:


> In effetti sono sempre più convinto di seguire questa strada.
> Ne soffrirò, starò male, ma alla lunga sará meglio per tutti, me compreso.



Ti consiglio prima un periodo di allontanamento.
Una prova per vedere lei che fa.
Vedere se è vero che è pentita e che ama te.
Vedere se è vero che stai male e quanto.
Magari respiri di nuovo.


----------



## Massone (30 Novembre 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *Diletta*
Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...





si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti....hai ragione lo sto provando anche io....man mano che passano i giorni mi sento piu' dura. Bellissimo commento Diletta, davvero.....						




non sono daccordo che si diventa piu' forti 

sei solamente rassegnato

un po menefreghista

ti fai tante domande......... ma non troverai mai veramente una risposta

ti convinci dell'inutilita' dei rapporti e dell'impegno dato del tempo perso dietro ad una persona che in fondo non meritava l'interesse che hai mostrato che potevi dedicare ad altro o altri sta qui tutta la rabbia che ne consegue (in altre parole un illusione totale)
​




  Rispondi Citando   Blogga Questo Messaggio


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Novembre 2011)

*diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> Quello che cambia è la visione della vita in generale e la visione della coppia in particolare: niente più magia e idillio, ma tanto disincanto, realismo estremo e senso pratico, a volte permane un senso di vuoto a turbare quel po' di serenità ritrovata.
> Io lo dico sempre che questo mondo è per i furbi e per quelli che hanno pochi scrupoli, per le anime belle c'è poco posto qui su questa terra...


traduzione perfetta. complimenti .
miciolidia


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Uhm.... faccio finta di non capire ( che magari è vero) e mi astengo dal rispondere, rileggiti la tua risposta forse non è quello che pensavi e quindi scritto male? perchè se il senso che ho colto nelle tue righe corrisponde a quello che ho capito, tuo marito non ci fa una bella figura.


Chiese il tordo al merlo: 
perchè devo avere paura dello sparo, se non posso vederlo? 
rispose il merlo al tordo:
sentirai la botta, se non sei sordo.

me lo ripeteva sempre il mio nonno...


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Diletta*
> Chi diventa cinico, se prima non lo è stato, è per via della delusione che ha avuto e della forza della mazzata che ha preso. E' una reazione fisiologica di un animo offeso.
> Purtroppo il tastino del reset non esiste in questi casi e bisogna giocoforza passare di lì: da tutto quel dolore che, a tratti, appare lancinante, indicibile e non molto comprensibile a chi ce lo ha procurato.
> Ma ti assicuro che si sopravvive ad un dolore del genere, e dopo si realizza di essere diventati più forti. Niente fa più paura, per davvero.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2011)

*T*



Diletta ha detto:


> Massone ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Originariamente Scritto da *Diletta*
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiese il tordo al merlo:
> perchè devo avere paura dello sparo, se non posso vederlo?
> rispose il merlo al tordo:
> sentirai la botta, se non sei sordo.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (1 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è menefreghismo, chi nasce pera non puo' diventare mela Diletta, lo sai anche tu, è rabbia che tace, o che stanca si rifuta di combattere,dura quanto noi vogliamo che duri.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è menefreghismo, chi nasce pera non puo' diventare mela Diletta, lo sai anche tu, è rabbia che tace, o che stanca si rifuta di combattere,dura quanto noi vogliamo che duri.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Capisco dove siamo e di che parliamo, e quindi ci vuole serietà, ma credo anche che alcune volte alcune battute possano smorzare un po il tutto.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora speriamo di trovarla presto quella medicina: la berrei tutta d'un fiato!
> ...


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eccola Penetryl mioduro69
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì, peccato che abbia un effetto collaterale non trascurabile:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eccola Penetryl mioduro69
> ...


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Aspetta che però mi difendo la categoria maschile..
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > contepinceton ha detto:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

Ma Diletta oltre al penetryl...
Le consiglio queste suppostine qui..
Godelamiamicyn


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Claudio. ha detto:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Claudio. ha detto:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > contepinceton ha detto:
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## Micia (5 Dicembre 2011)

*diletta, conte...*

:sic:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2011)

MmSmerciula ha detto:


> :sic:


Dai vien qua anca ti...
Un po' di rach anche per te...
QUesto io proprio l'adoro...
[video=youtube;sRVroSqgRV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRVroSqgRV4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Dicembre 2011)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Racconto brevemente la mia storia perchè ho bisogno di sentire il parere di persone esterne.
> Ho 40 anni, mia moglie 39. Siamo sposati da 15 e abbiamo 2 figli di 13 e 8 anni.
> A gennaio scopro che scambia sms a orari "sospetti" con un nostro comune amico, uno famoso per aver avuto storie con mogli di amici.
> ...


e ancora ci pensi?...per molto meno l'avrei già cacciata da tempo


----------



## Franceschjina (3 Gennaio 2012)

Secondo me il perdono ci sta! I figli sono la prima cosa, ma non dev'esser facile! Devi farglielo sudare. Io farei fatica a perdonare, ma ci proverei, certo,lei deve dimostrarlo che sta cambiando, deve/dovete far un cammino nuovo, ricostruirvi! X quale ragione lei esce con lui? Valutiamo su queste ragione. Poi in qst cammino ci sta una fase di divisione, che so, se un mese se ne torna da sua mamma a vivere (dico cose x esempio, non so dove viva lei eccc) ma cmq separati, in modo che possa capire! Ovviamente è lei che sbaglia è lei che se ne va di casa,i figli li tieni tu! dopo qst tempo ripartite, ricomincaite a pensar cosa vi ha portato insieme, a farvi sposare ecc!

(chiedo scusa se risp solo al primo messaggio senza aver letto tutto, ma è una discussione lunga)


----------



## Marco71 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Innanzitutto grazie per i 'diversi' consigli di tutti. 
È passato qualche mese e io sono rimasto nella mia indecisione, ma qualche novità c'è. 
La prima è che da dicembre ho cominciato a frequentare una persona con la quale sto molto bene e che mi aiuta moltissimo a reggere psicologicamente il periodo. 
La seconda è che ho scoperto che ultimamente mia moglie si trova 'casualmente' spesso la mattina prima del lavoro in un altro bar con il suo amichetto per caffè e sigaretta. Gliel'ho detto e lei ha voluto farmi credere che è un caso che si trovino e che comunque non significa nulla. Io le ho detto che ormai ho deciso di rivolgermi ad un avvocato per procedere con la separazione e lei piangendo mi ha detto che mi ama e che faccio un grossissimo errore. 
Adesso devo solo trovare il coraggio di andare avanti, ma non è facile...
Dimenticavo, a lei ho detto dell'altra e all'inizio mi ha fatto un sacco di scenate di gelosia, ma poi come ho scritto ha deciso di rivedersi con l'altro, ovviamente sempre pensando che io non l'avrei mai scoperto


----------



## exStermy (27 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per i 'diversi' consigli di tutti.
> È passato qualche mese e io sono rimasto nella mia indecisione, ma qualche novità c'è.
> La prima è che da dicembre ho cominciato a frequentare una persona con la quale sto molto bene e che mi aiuta moltissimo a reggere psicologicamente il periodo.
> La seconda è che ho scoperto che ultimamente mia moglie si trova 'casualmente' spesso la mattina prima del lavoro in un altro bar con il suo amichetto per caffè e sigaretta. Gliel'ho detto e lei ha voluto farmi credere che è un caso che si trovino e che comunque non significa nulla. Io le ho detto che ormai ho deciso di rivolgermi ad un avvocato per procedere con la separazione e lei piangendo mi ha detto che mi ama e che faccio un grossissimo errore.
> ...


Azz.. ci consoliamo subito, neh...

comunque per me dovresti procedere senza tentennamenti con l'avvocato....

siete cotti...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Innanzitutto grazie per i 'diversi' consigli di tutti.
> È passato qualche mese e io sono rimasto nella mia indecisione, ma qualche novità c'è.
> La prima è che da dicembre ho cominciato a frequentare una persona con la quale sto molto bene e che mi aiuta moltissimo a reggere psicologicamente il periodo.
> La seconda è che ho scoperto che ultimamente mia moglie si trova 'casualmente' spesso la mattina prima del lavoro in un altro bar con il suo amichetto per caffè e sigaretta. Gliel'ho detto e lei ha voluto farmi credere che è un caso che si trovino e che comunque non significa nulla. Io le ho detto che ormai ho deciso di rivolgermi ad un avvocato per procedere con la separazione e lei piangendo mi ha detto che mi ama e che faccio un grossissimo errore.
> ...



Caro Marco, non è questione di consolarsi subito come dice Stermì, io ti capisco.
So che in un periodo come il nostro è facile che ci si possa imbattere in una persona e che nasca la voglia di frequentarla, giusto per stare meglio, per evadere dalla cappa di dolore in cui uno si trova immerso.
E' fisiologico, normale sopravvivenza dell'animo umano che cerca la sua strada.
Fai non bene, ma benissimo, bravo!
Ti meriti tutto il meglio e tua moglie (permettimi) tutto l'opposto.
Forse lei si è sentita mancare il terreno sotto i piedi alla notizia dell'altra (vedi le scenate di gelosia) e ha ritenuto meglio di rimpadronirsi dell'altro (non sia mai di rimanere soli, una ruota di scorta bisogna garantirsela).
Procedi con l'avvocato....le hai dato tutte le possibilità.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Marco71 (27 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Marco, non è questione di consolarsi subito come dice Stermì, io ti capisco.
> So che in un periodo come il nostro è facile che ci si possa imbattere in una persona e che nasca la voglia di frequentarla, giusto per stare meglio, per evadere dalla cappa di dolore in cui uno si trova immerso.
> E' fisiologico, normale sopravvivenza dell'animo umano che cerca la sua strada.
> Fai non bene, ma benissimo, bravo!
> ...


Crepi il lupo!!
'ruota di scorta' è esattamente come mi fa sentire mia moglie, che, almeno secondo me, a parole fa di tutto per convincermi che mi ama e che vuole restare con me solamente perché lui non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare sua moglie. Poi con i fatti fa il contrario e cerca sempre lui...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo!!
> 'ruota di scorta' è esattamente come mi fa sentire mia moglie, che, almeno secondo me, a parole fa di tutto per convincermi che mi ama e che vuole restare con me solamente perché lui non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare sua moglie. Poi con i fatti fa il contrario e cerca sempre lui...



...infatti è proprio così, è una tattica, purtroppo fra quelle che vanno per la maggiore.

Riprenditi la tua dignità di persona Marco, senza rispetto e dignità un uomo o una donna smettono di sentirsi tali.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo!!
> 'ruota di scorta' è esattamente come mi fa sentire mia moglie, che, almeno secondo me, a parole fa di tutto per convincermi che mi ama e che vuole restare con me solamente perché lui non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare sua moglie. Poi con i fatti fa il contrario e cerca sempre lui...


Ma non ti capisco sai?
Lei balla e fiuma con l'amico al bar?
E ti fa male?

Non capisce che finchè lei balla e fiuma...anche tu puoi...

E falla friggere un pochino no?

Ma lo capisci o no che certe situazioni fanno comodo?

Lui non c'entra niente!
Lei vuole restare con te per il 90% della sua vita e dare a lui il 10%...no?

Il suo amichetto non dovrebbe rappresentare nulla per te!
ma sai quanto ci "gode" a vedere te che fai il geloso?

E infatti poi fa la gelosa con te...

Puoi sempre dirle...stammi dietro carina...altrimenti altre ne approfittano del tuo maritino bello no?

Guarda che se giri la frittata...partono raffiche mica da poco...

Lei viene lì da te perchè ha bisogno?
Le dici...scusami cara adesso non posso che ho meglio da fare...tu vai pure a bere un caffè con il tuo amichetto che ha tanto tempo per ascoltarti no?

E che caspita!


----------



## Marco71 (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti capisco sai?
> Lei balla e fiuma con l'amico al bar?
> E ti fa male?
> 
> ...


Quello che dici è giusto, ma io non ho nessuna voglia di fare i giochini della gelosia. 
Ho 40 anni, non 20. Ci sono di mezzo 2 figli, se ha fatto quello che ha fatto e continua a fare avrà le sue motivazioni che io sinceramente non ho ancora capito, forse perché quando ne parliamo mi intorta talmente bene con le sue parole e con i suoi piagnistei che mi crea un casino terribile in testa


----------



## Tubarao (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non ti capisco sai?
> Lei balla e fiuma con l'amico al bar?
> E ti fa male?
> 
> ...


Il neretto è fondamentale e giustissimo.


----------



## fightclub (27 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il neretto è fondamentale e giustissimo.


quoto
sai poi come è cambiata quando mi ha visto con un un sorrisetto beffardo?
ha cominciato a sentire odori nei mie maglioni a fare la sospettosa
e invece il sorrisetto viene dal fatto che ho sempre una cosa positiva a cui pensare tutti i giorni quando mi sveglio
una nuova ogni giorno: pensieri legati ai figli, un lavoro ben riuscito, le mie amicizie, una bella giornata di sole, un allenamento ben riuscito
exStermy nel mio topic s'è divertito a farmi un bel quadretto di lei e di me mezz'ora dopo che era stata con l'altro ma non ha cambiato il mio atteggiamento
se sopravvivi a stermy sei un passo avanti :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Quello che dici è giusto, ma io non ho nessuna voglia di fare i giochini della gelosia.
> Ho 40 anni, non 20. Ci sono di mezzo 2 figli, se ha fatto quello che ha fatto e continua a fare avrà le sue motivazioni che io sinceramente non ho ancora capito, forse perché quando ne parliamo mi intorta talmente bene con le sue parole e con i suoi piagnistei che mi crea un casino terribile in testa


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...si avevo un'amica che era così...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e come si incazzava quando capiva che non la stavo neppure a sentire...AHAHAHAAHAH...

Consiglio pratico...sta lontano da quel vortice...

Se la stai a sentire...finisce che ti ha tradito perchè voleva attirare la tua attenzione...

Ho capito sta storia dei 40...ma giocattolare un po' non fa mai male...a meno che tu non sia troppo adulto per farlo...

Fidati: quelle motivazioni: sono incomprensibili...

AHAHAHAAHAH...come sono abili a saltare i fossi eh?
ne convieni? 

Vedi lei capisce benissimo che è sbagliato nei tuoi confronti frequentare quella persona...ma tuttavia capisci...ha bisogno...ha esigenza di vederla...per parlare di cose molto interessanti no?

Se non le dai importanza...e le dici...non ho tempo per le tue cagate...la smonti!

O fa come me...quella volta...mandale la raccomandata di un avvocato...così capisce che sei un uomo di azione e non un fottutissimo insicurone che non ha il coraggio di fare sul serio...no?

Prova a fare sta cosa...

Tanto poi puoi sempre tirare i remi in barca...la separazione è una cosa lunga...e non immediata...

Ohi ciccio non raccontiamoci frottole...
TI ama? 
Te lo dimostra con i fatti...e non con gli sguardi eh?

Qua c'è un uomo, un marito, due figli e una famiglia...non ci sono tempo per cazzate no?

Forse ha solo bisogno di emozioni...


----------



## Marco71 (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...si avevo un'amica che era così...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e come si incazzava quando capiva che non la stavo neppure a sentire...AHAHAHAAHAH...
> 
> Consiglio pratico...sta lontano da quel vortice...
> 
> ...


Mi sa che stavolta hai ragionissima...


----------



## Diletta (27 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...si avevo un'amica che era così...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e come si incazzava quando capiva che non la stavo neppure a sentire...AHAHAHAAHAH...
> 
> Consiglio pratico...sta lontano da quel vortice...
> 
> ...


:up::up: troppo giusto!


----------



## robiballerin (28 Febbraio 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> Crepi il lupo!!
> 'ruota di scorta' è esattamente come mi fa sentire mia moglie, che, almeno secondo me, a parole fa di tutto per convincermi che mi ama e che vuole restare con me solamente perché lui non ha nessuna intenzione di lasciare sua moglie. Poi con i fatti fa il contrario e cerca sempre lui...


Caro Marco71 da tradito l'unica cosa che ti posso dire che se in una coppia c'è il tradimento è segno che le cose vanno male...e dopo il tradimento andranno anche peggio.
per tale motivo un celere e signorile distacco è la cosa che alla fine paga...


----------



## Marco71 (29 Febbraio 2012)

robiballerin ha detto:


> Caro Marco71 da tradito l'unica cosa che ti posso dire che se in una coppia c'è il tradimento è segno che le cose vanno male...e dopo il tradimento andranno anche peggio.
> per tale motivo un celere e signorile distacco è la cosa che alla fine paga...


In effetti mi sto convincendo sempre più che la cosa più ovvia sia questa, soprattutto quando il tradimento è prolungato nel tempo e non una cosa di breve durata


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Una mia amica storica ha tradito suo marito due volte.
La prima volta fu qualche tempo dopo il loro matrimonio e la sua motivazione fu essenzialmente l'insoddisfazione sessuale. Mi diceva che suo marito aveva orgasmi talmente precoci che lei neppure se ne accorgeva.
Piccolo particolare: lei per suo marito è stata la prima, invece l'altro era molto più esperto...separato con figli ormai adulti e numerose storie, anche parallele, alle spalle. Durò forse un anno, forse un po' di più, finché le acque non si fecero cattive. Non fu suo marito a scoprirla, ma sua madre. Ricordo che me ne parlava come in uno stato di alterata coscienza e io l'ascoltavo sbigottita per come lei riuscisse a vivere questa doppia vita, che per me era del tutto inconcepibile.
Dieci anni dopo. Lei e suo marito non riescono ad avere figli. Altra storia extra, ma questa volta lei si innamora. Dura due anni. Lei ne parla come di un tesoro inaspettato e prezioso. Finisce perché l'altro è determinato a restare con sua moglie. Ma lei confessa tutto a suo marito e questa volta è disposta ad accettare le conseguenze del suo gesto, a separarsi e stare da sola. Non ha paura. E invece succede l'imprevedibile, perché suo marito non la lascia e decide di farsi carico della situazione. Entrano in terapia di coppia e avviano le pratiche per un'adozione internazionale. Adesso hanno due splendidi cuccioli di uomo e sono felici. 
Lei dice sempre che suo marito ha avuto palle.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Una mia amica storica ha tradito suo marito due volte.
> La prima volta fu qualche tempo dopo il loro matrimonio e la sua motivazione fu essenzialmente l'insoddisfazione sessuale. Mi diceva che suo marito aveva orgasmi talmente precoci che lei neppure se ne accorgeva.
> Piccolo particolare: lei per suo marito è stata la prima, invece l'altro era molto più esperto...separato con figli ormai adulti e numerose storie, anche parallele, alle spalle. Durò forse un anno, forse un po' di più, finché le acque non si fecero cattive. Non fu suo marito a scoprirla, ma sua madre. Ricordo che me ne parlava come in uno stato di alterata coscienza e io l'ascoltavo sbigottita per come lei riuscisse a vivere questa doppia vita, che per me era del tutto inconcepibile.
> Dieci anni dopo. Lei e suo marito non riescono ad avere figli. Altra storia extra, ma questa volta lei si innamora. Dura due anni. Lei ne parla come di un tesoro inaspettato e prezioso. Finisce perché l'altro è determinato a restare con sua moglie. Ma lei confessa tutto a suo marito e questa volta è disposta ad accettare le conseguenze del suo gesto, a separarsi e stare da sola. Non ha paura. E invece succede l'imprevedibile, perché suo marito non la lascia e decide di farsi carico della situazione. Entrano in terapia di coppia e avviano le pratiche per un'adozione internazionale. Adesso hanno due splendidi cuccioli di uomo e sono felici.
> *Lei dice sempre che suo marito ha avuto palle.*



...eccome se le ha avute!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Marco71 ha detto:


> In effetti mi sto convincendo sempre più che la cosa più ovvia sia questa, soprattutto quando il tradimento è prolungato nel tempo e non una cosa di breve durata


Buongiorno Marco..mi permetto di dirti che in queste cose non c'e'verita'assoluta..ad esempio io ho una relazione extra coniugale da 8mesi,per un attimo ne ho avute addirittura 2,continuo comunque a cercare...ma questo non vuole dire niente.
Anche ieri a casa fatto benissimo...non cambia un bel niente..


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marco..mi permetto di dirti che in queste cose non c'e'verita'assoluta..ad esempio io ho una relazione extra coniugale da 8mesi,per un attimo ne ho avute addirittura 2,continuo comunque a cercare...ma questo non vuole dire niente.
> Anche ieri a casa fatto benissimo...non cambia un bel niente..



....e quindi?
Cosa consigli a Marco?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ....e quindi?
> Cosa consigli a Marco?


di fare come una grande amica mia e di mia moglie..lei disse ok..hai una storia..io sono disposta a perdonarti e'ripartire..hai 15gg per mollarla o per fare la valigie.
a lei andata''male'',virgoletto perche da separata e'un'altra donna,dice''l'avessi fatto 10 prima''ahhhhhhhaa..ma almeno Diletta ha fatto l'ultimo tentativo


----------



## fightclub (1 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Marco..mi permetto di dirti che in queste cose non c'e'verita'assoluta..ad esempio io ho una relazione extra coniugale da 8mesi,per un attimo ne ho avute addirittura 2,continuo comunque a cercare...ma questo non vuole dire niente.
> Anche ieri a casa fatto benissimo...non cambia un bel niente..


lothar, lui sa del tradimento della moglie
dice che la cosa è stata reiterata nonostante lui l'abbia scoperta
la tua è una situazione completamente diversa

io se dovessi scoprire che non ha troncato con l'altro lascerei perdere mia moglie


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eccome se le ha avute!


eh già
ma se l'altro non fosse stato così determinato a restare con sua moglie, la mia amica avrebbe fatto le sue mosse eh?
perché confessando il proprio tradimento lei aveva ormai gettato la spugna e si era arresa alla fine del proprio matrimonio
invece suo marito è stato solido come una roccia è si è fatto carico della crisi di lei
non ha avuto solo palle, ma anche lucidità e nervi d'acciaio

e io sospetto che lui in realtà abbia sempre saputo anche del primo vecchio tradimento


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> Una mia amica storica ha tradito suo marito due volte.
> La prima volta fu qualche tempo dopo il loro matrimonio e la sua motivazione fu essenzialmente l'insoddisfazione sessuale. Mi diceva che suo marito aveva orgasmi talmente precoci che lei neppure se ne accorgeva.
> Piccolo particolare: lei per suo marito è stata la prima, invece l'altro era molto più esperto...separato con figli ormai adulti e numerose storie, anche parallele, alle spalle. Durò forse un anno, forse un po' di più, finché le acque non si fecero cattive. Non fu suo marito a scoprirla, ma sua madre. Ricordo che me ne parlava come in uno stato di alterata coscienza e io l'ascoltavo sbigottita per come lei riuscisse a vivere questa doppia vita, che per me era del tutto inconcepibile.
> Dieci anni dopo. Lei e suo marito non riescono ad avere figli. Altra storia extra, ma questa volta lei si innamora. Dura due anni. Lei ne parla come di un tesoro inaspettato e prezioso. Finisce perché l'altro è determinato a restare con sua moglie. Ma lei confessa tutto a suo marito e questa volta è disposta ad accettare le conseguenze del suo gesto, a separarsi e stare da sola. Non ha paura. E invece succede l'imprevedibile, perché suo marito non la lascia e decide di farsi carico della situazione. Entrano in terapia di coppia e avviano le pratiche per un'adozione internazionale. Adesso hanno due splendidi cuccioli di uomo e sono felici.
> Lei dice sempre che suo marito ha avuto palle.


Io non le vedo. L'abbozzare mi sa tanto di consapevolezza della propria condizione di non poter soddisfare un'altra e che le crocerossine scarseggiano.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> eh già
> ma se l'altro non fosse stato così determinato a restare con sua moglie, la mia amica avrebbe fatto le sue mosse eh?
> perché confessando il proprio tradimento lei aveva ormai gettato la spugna e si era arresa alla fine del proprio matrimonio
> invece suo marito è stato solido come una roccia è si è fatto carico della crisi di lei
> ...



Elena, ma perché, pensandoci bene, la tua amica ha confessato?
Se ho ben capito, la storia era già finita e in modo negativo per lei, no?
Scrupoli di coscienza, senso di colpa non sopportabile, o presa di coscienza della fine del matrimonio a causa proprio del disamore verso il marito?
Allora in questo caso, può l'amore rifiorire? 
Se sono felici,, forse non era morto l'amore, covava sotto la cenere...


----------



## fightclub (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Io non le vedo. L'abbozzare mi sa tanto di consapevolezza della propria condizione di non poter soddisfare un'altra e che le crocerossine scarseggiano.


e io invece si
ha fatto una scelta, non ha abbozzato
ha combattuto per una storia in cui credeva e ha vinto
fosse scappato avrebbe perso
le palle non sono a senso unico, non sono orgoglio e basta: è sapere quello che si vuole e fare di tutto per averlo
estremizzo: per me lothar ha le palle perchè vuole l'amante e la cerca con tutte le sue forze e penso le stessa palle avrebbe in caso venisse beccato per affrontare la situazione (sempre se non verranno tagliate e lanciate in pasto ai corvi )


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece si
> ha fatto una scelta, non ha abbozzato
> ha combattuto per una storia in cui credeva e ha vinto
> fosse scappato avrebbe perso
> ...


Ma e' chiaro che ha compiuto una scelta. L'abbozzare e' riferito all'aver scelto di continuare con una che ormai conosce le sue problematiche e le tollera/accetta per compensare le proprie.

Senz'altro sara' stato il terrore di non riuscire a trovare un'altra cosi' "comprensiva" che avra' fatto scattare la molla.


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Elena, ma perché, pensandoci bene, la tua amica ha confessato?
> Se ho ben capito, la storia era già finita e in modo negativo per lei, no?
> Scrupoli di coscienza, senso di colpa non sopportabile, o presa di coscienza della fine del matrimonio a causa proprio del disamore verso il marito?
> Allora in questo caso, può l'amore rifiorire?
> Se sono felici,, forse non era morto l'amore, covava sotto la cenere...


lei era in crisi e innamorata dell'altro
e non si sentiva realizzata né come donna né come femmina
ha confessato semplicemente per lasciare a lui la scelta
lui ha scelto di aiutarla, dimostrando di amarla molto più di quanto lei amasse effettivamente lui
ma la strada che hanno intrapreso richiede molti sacrifici e molto impegno
un'adozione internazionale non è mica uno scherzo eh?


----------



## elena_ (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma e' chiaro che ha compiuto una scelta. L'abbozzare e' riferito all'aver scelto di continuare con una che ormai conosce le sue problematiche e le tollera/accetta per compensare le proprie.
> 
> Senz'altro sara' stato il terrore di non riuscire a trovare un'altra cosi' "comprensiva" che avra' fatto scattare la molla.


anche perché in effetti lei è  stata l'unica per lui


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> lei era in crisi e innamorata dell'altro
> e non si sentiva realizzata né come donna né come femmina
> ha confessato semplicemente per lasciare a lui la scelta
> lui ha scelto di aiutarla, dimostrando di amarla molto più di quanto lei amasse effettivamente lui
> ...




Sì, ma tu hai detto che sono felici, quindi riusciranno a farli insieme quei sacrifici che li ripagheranno di tutto (spero).
E' comunque una bella storia che insegna che nella vita non si può mai dire niente.


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> e io invece si
> ha fatto una scelta, non ha abbozzato
> *ha combattuto per una storia in cui credeva e ha vinto*
> *fosse scappato avrebbe perso
> ...


Perfettamente espresso direi. Si perde se non si lotta, si vince se si tenta, indipendentemente dal risultato finale.


----------



## Diletta (1 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Perfettamente espresso direi. *Si perde se non si lotta, si vince se si tenta, indipendentemente dal risultato finale.*




Giustissimo, ricordandoci sempre che se decidiamo di tentare deve valerne completamente la pena, e questo ogni tradito lo sente.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Perfettamente espresso direi. Si perde se non si lotta, si vince se si tenta, indipendentemente dal risultato finale.


Ma dove la vedete tutta questa lotta? Anzi e' proprio il contrario.La moglie gli ha offerto la scelta su vassoio e lui l'ha preso al volo.

Chiamalo combattente.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> anche perché in effetti lei è  stata l'unica per lui


E lui conosce benissimo i suoi handycap.


----------



## Konrad (1 Marzo 2012)

San Giovese ha detto:


> Ma dove la vedete tutta questa lotta? Anzi e' proprio il contrario.La moglie gli ha offerto la scelta su vassoio e lui l'ha preso al volo.
> Chiamalo combattente.


Sì, lo chiamo combattente. Perchè se tieni ad una persona metti da parte orgoglio e simili menate e cerchi di capire perchè, cerchi di affrontare lo stare male tu. E non è una cosa facile.
Personalmente non lo vedo un "vassoio" perchè non è una scelta automatica o facile da prendere. Sai che andrai incontro a tante difficoltà e per quelle ci vuole comunque coraggio.


----------



## San Giovese (1 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Sì, lo chiamo combattente. Perchè se tieni ad una persona metti da parte orgoglio e simili menate e cerchi di capire perchè, cerchi di affrontare lo stare male tu. E non è una cosa facile.
> Personalmente non lo vedo un "vassoio" perchè non è una scelta automatica o facile da prendere. Sai che andrai incontro a tante difficoltà e per quelle ci vuole comunque coraggio.


Ma quali difficolta' e coraggio...tua moglie a te ameba lascia scegliere se non cacciarla di casa o che si vada ognuno per la propria strada e tu, CONSAPEVOLE DEI TUOI HANDYCAP ti fai tutta questa violenza nel tenertela?

Tra i due senz'altro la moglie era piu' attrezzata per tentare di ricostruirsi una vita rispetto all'ameba e per me l'unica che poteva veramente scegliere alla fine era solo lei.


----------

